# Knights of the Old Republic: The Last of the Sith(Master Kanas' Group)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2004)

((OOC: Since the four of you are ready to move, we're jumping ahead to get your half of the adventure going.))

It was eight hours after leaving Master Essenu and her apprentices. The hyperspace flight to Rollan was staggered, as there was no direct lane to the planet Master Kanas had to make multiple short jumps to arrive. During the flight, Nolem gave each of you a small datapad with information on the four lost Jedi that you had been sent to find.

The first was the Jedi Knight Seros Nedana. He was a Miraluka, and brother to the Jedi Master Marin Essenu. He had been one of the Jedi to fight the Sith on Rollan and drive them off the planet. Not long after, he had also been a part of the strike force consisting of at least a thousand other Jedi to assault the small moon of the gas giant Yavin. This planet was the one that Kanas did not have the location on. Nedana had apparently disappeared just two months prior, and his last known location was on Mon Calamari where he had met with his sister Marin. After that, it is only known that he had his own ship, and Marin reported that he had been acting strangely.

Second, was a young human, Adrensia Galant. She had been granted the title of Jedi Knight only two days before her disappearance. She was one of the last to leave the library world of Ossus, and had fought against both the Sith Lord Exar Kun and the fallen Jedi Ulic Qel-Droma in her escape from the planet with the other remaining Jedi. Her master was killed in the escape, but Adrensia made it away. The Jedi Assembly lost contact with her while she was supposed to be on her way to Hutt Space to negotiate a treaty. She never arrived. Instead, there were reports that she had taken this time to go into Sith Space. According a some who knew her, she had sometimes expressed a want to hunt down and make sure the Sith were gone for what they'd done to Ossus and her Master. 

Third was another human. His name was Oran Ithsada, and he had been a Jedi Master in high standing. After the disappearance of Adrensia Galant, he had taken on the task of finding her. He had been a friend to her Master, and worried that Adrensia may had given into her darker emotions to fuel what he worried was a crusade against whatever may have remained of the Sith. His last transmission was from somewhere deep in Sith Space, and he reported that he had found nothing beyond ruins everywhere he had gone. The transmission, however, was cut off during his explanation about a black hole in the area. The Jedi Assembly do not believe that he has fallen, but instead worry what may have happened to him.

The last Twi'lek named Arach Tuorr. He was one of the greatest Jedi Knights to fight in the Sith Wars, saving at least two planets by his actions alone. However, his constant contact with the Sith worried many other Jedi(and apparently, even Arach who told others to keep a close eye on him just in case). After the Sith War ended, Arach seemed lost with nothing to do. He took on no apprentices, though the Assembly would gladly have granted him the title of Jedi Master. Not long ago, however, he disappeared. There was a worrying message left behind, simply put, "Korriban is out there." Korriban was the planet that the Jedi Assembly fought hard to find, and never did. It was the alleged homeworld of the Sith. That, put together with the worry of his contact with so many Sith(even though it was in combat), caused the Jedi Assembly to send these two Jedi Masters and their apprentices. Arach was the real 'target' among the four to find.

Now, Rollan filled most of the viewport. The small blue-white star that was the system's sun was a far distance off, and comparable in size more to a moon than a star. The planet itself was a lush green, though there were large sections that were simply brown. Those were areas that the Sith had destroyed...searching for something. No one knew what, or if they ever found it. 

Master Kanas looked down to the planet below, sitting in the large cockpit that could easily fit all five of them. He had called the others to the cockpit also. Looking down at the planet, he seemed to have a strange look of nostalgia on his face. Almost pained, but controlled in the way that most Jedi Masters did when strong emotions were there. He seemed to watch the planet with more than just his eyes, almost feeling if they were in the right place.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 14, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

*~*~*​
Not much of a spacer Skyka was surprised to find out that they where so close to her home; she had expected a trip that took days and not mere hours but she realized the trip would seem far longer than.  

Unsure how long it would be before they would have another chance to sleep Skyka tried to do just that but she only slept enough to start trashing around in her bed, “The Dream” as she called it, a dark nightmare of her dark time on Rollan and full of even darker images that she did not always comprehend, quickly moved in to terrorize her mind with a new found intensity.  

Waking in a fright Skyka found herself setting in her bed panting for breath that seemed like it would never come while her light blue eyes where wide in fright.  The intensity of the nightmare surprised Skyka, but she never once thought about talking about them and after taking a few minutes of a Jedi training technique to calm her mind Skyka threw off the covers and began the elaborate, and time consuming, process of braiding her waist length hair.

Wanting something to occupy her mind Skyka excitedly digs into the datapad and the information upon the fallen and missing Jedi…  There was a lesson to be learned in each one of their tales and she tried to discern them but must she studied the stories and silently hoped that each of the Jedi’s story would have a far happier ending that seemed to be so rare.

Of all the stories in front of her Adrensia Galant's story intrigued and bothered her the most…  In her mind there was no doubt that Adrensia was her, at least it would have been her if the Sith had killed Nolem in the war.  The path between justice and revenge was a thin and narrow one full of unexpected twists and turns, one that hopefully not only Skyka could navigate but also one that Adrensia had been able to find safe harbor in.

*~*~*​
The view from the large cockpit of the _Ossus’s Talon_ showed the damage to Rollan.  Skyka knew the statistical amount of damage but had never seen it from above; when she had left she had done so without looking back, but to actually see it in person was painful.

_So many of my people…  Friends.   Family.  Dead or enslaved, and for what?  What where the Sith looking for...?_

Skyka hid the torment and grief behind her cold eyes, she simply looked on and waited.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 14, 2004)

Seeing the large planet with it's brown scarred areas where the Sith had defiled it's once beautiful forests, Bud'd stretched out to the force to see if she could see deeper into the view before her. 



Spoiler



See Force +10


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Seeing the large planet with it's brown scarred areas where the Sith had defiled it's once beautiful forests, Bud'd stretched out to the force to see if she could see deeper into the view before her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



You detect the others aboard the ship, but the planet is too far away for you to feel anythin from it.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2004)

With abilities rather far removed from foresight, Aerek begins a more conventional search. A Jedi passing through a world as remote as Rollan had a good chance of making newswire reports, if he or she hadn't adopted a disguise. 



Spoiler



[take 10 on a Computer Use check for a +15; if he uncovers nothing, he'll ask for Barrik's help, as he knows the Mon Calimari is much better at that sort of thing than he is]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2004)

((drothgery: 



Spoiler



There is no news of Rollan anytime after the Sith were last driven away from the planet beyond a small piece about the spaceport having been completely levelled in the battle.


))


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 15, 2004)

Master? Where do you propose we land? Bud'd inquired. She then checked to see if any of the ship's sensors offered anything suitable.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 15, 2004)

Barrick stood in the cockpit, surveying the blasted surface of Rollan and reading over the biographies of the missing Jedi.  He shook his head as he thought about the suffering, the pain that the people of the planet had endured at the hands of the Sith.  _This thing must be very powerful, for the Sith to search for it so ruthlessly,_ he thought.  _Very powerful, or very important._

Is there a metaplot reason why these early Sith Lords don't use the _Darth -X-_ naming convention?  No reason, just wondering.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 15, 2004)

Kanas looked down at one of the large scorched areas and pointed towards a treeline, "That's where the old spaceport used to be. I'm not sure its worth attempting to set down there...I honestly don't know what's happened to the native Sentarii since the Sith were driven off. They could have easily scattered and not be anywhere near where they used to be," he sighed heavily, "But there's plenty of space to land..."

Slowly, the ship began angling towards the planet anyway, "I'll bring it into the atmosphere and start towards the spaceport, but how about the three of you try to find some life that we can get nearby? Simple exercise for you at this point, but always a good one."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka replied, “Yes Master.”

Her voice seemed distant, even to herself and as Skyka recovered she wondered if the whole exercise was simply to take her mind of things.  Doing as she had been instructed her light blue eyes closed as she quickly focused upon the force.









*OOC:*


 See Force +5


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 15, 2004)

((Skyka: 



Spoiler



There is a large collection of life not far from the spaceport.


))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Sensing the abundance of life Skyka opens her pale blue eyes but not wanting to distract her fellow students she waits for her master’s eyes to catch her own.  With a simple nod Skyka proclaims that she did detect life and also where she detected it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

The ship was soon into the lower atmosphere, and where they should have been flying over the canopy of an endless forest, instead they were over a brown, dead wasteland. There was no sign that the forest had once been here. Master Kanas pointed out the ruins of the spaceport, which were now merely durasteel chunks scattered across a large area of the mess. He did not bring the ship down, but instead cut the repulsorlifts on and hovered a good distance above so they all had a good view of the area.

Just a few hundred meters east of the spaceport ruins was the treeline, strangely straight for such an organic planet. To west, north, and south, the wasteland extended for such long distances that only a light hint of green could be seen on the horizon.

"Most of the Sentarii used to live west of here," Kanas said looking in that direction, "However...that part of the planet is no longer forest, and I do not know where they have relocated to."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 16, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((drothgery:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aerek was really thinking more along the lines of checking out local news, not galactic networks [because, well, back on early 21st century earth, most newspapers in the US are available on the Internet].


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Aerek was really thinking more along the lines of checking out local news, not galactic networks [because, well, back on early 21st century earth, most newspapers in the US are available on the Internet].



 ((OOC: As Rollan is still very low-tech and the only 'civilization' in a sense was the spaceport...there isn't anything but galactic networks to get news from.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

“Before I was honored by being accepted for this training there was some talk of my tribe moving to the northeast, and into the Talin Mountains.  The forest was untouched and the whole region had been uncorrupted by the Sith but we’ve always been a mobile people Master…  There is no telling if my tribe, or any tribe moved into that region but I suspect it doesn’t matter…  My people will not approach this craft its in the air and will probably not do so until we disembark from the craft but I assure you we are being watched as we speak.”


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 17, 2004)

Then you should be the first to leave the ship Skyka. Your people would react more favourably to one of their own. I will follow behind, slow and cowled within my cloak. This way fears of new-comers should be lessened, no?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 17, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka nods her head in agreement, “The Jedi will always be welcomed by my people but there is a certain shrewdness in your words.”  Skyka’s ice blue eyes glance towards the older human, “If Master Kansas has no objections towards that course of action.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

"I have no objection at all," Master Kanas said with a small smile on his face. Slowly, he set the ship down outside the ruins of the old port, not far from the tree line. Working on powering down the ship, he turned to the others and nodded, "Get yourselves ready and we'll see if the Sentarii noticed us."

((Barrick: 



Spoiler



You can hear a voice in your mind, distant and impossible to understand. It is soft, and seems to be afraid, constantly repeating the same alien words.


))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 19, 2004)

Barrick checks his equipment.  Then, before gathering with the others near the landing ramp, he makes his way over to Master Kanas and quietly informs him of what he's heard.  He waits for the Master's reaction before heading over to join the other Jedi.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Already prepared to leave Skyka none of the less double checks her equipment and to put on her Comlink’s head set on before address Nolem one more time, “Master Kanas, I have no doubt that my people will not disappoint us.  We are being watched.”


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 19, 2004)

Making last minute checks about her person (Lightsaber on right hip, blaster on right, cloak clasped securely about shoulders, etc.), Bud'd throws her hood up about her head and waits next to Skyka, on her left (As is proper in Jedi defensive postures, so 'sabers may be drawn without impeding the other.).


----------



## drothgery (Oct 19, 2004)

Aerek gathers up his gear and takes up a spot behind the girls (because, well, he's tall enough to shoot over their heads if he needs to). He's not wearing his armor at this time, because he looks imposing enough without it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 19, 2004)

Master Kanas listened to Barrick and nodded slowly, thinking on what the Mon Calamari said. Slowly, he spoke in a low voice, "Keep alert here. I have sensed nothing like you have described, but that does not mean you are wrong. I will...see what I can do."

He then motioned towards the others and started down the ramp to look across the world in front of them. The gravity was lower...not too much, but just enough that one could notice it. All around them there was no sign of anyone, or that anyone had been around anytime soon. Master Kanas pointed out towards the tree line closest to them, "If we're being watched, which it is likely we are...the eyes are most likely in that direction."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 19, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka nodded briefly in agreement at Master Kanas’ words before her small feet softly carried her lithe frame closer to the trees.  As she crossed through the twisted and tortured remains of what had once been a great forest Skyka concentrated upon the world around her, her ice blue eyes scanned the surroundings while her she used her since of touch to keep her footsteps quite, this was done not just for survival but to keep her mind from thinking upon the destruction she walked through.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 20, 2004)

As Master Kanas led the way towards the forest, he suddenly stopped. A hand extended back to quiet any questions. In a moment, the four of you could feel him reaching out...extending himself with the Force. Feeling...it stopped. He turned to look out over the barren wasteland, then back to the forest.

Finally, he turned back to you, "Someone calls...a faint voice through the Force," the human's eyes fell onto Barrick for a moment, "There is something odd about it, however. Dangerous. I trust you all...especially together. I must go and see what this is without you. If you go, I fear for your safety. Follow your feelings, and find what you can. If anything comes up...you know how to contact me," he tapped his forhead for a moment, then also motioned to the comlink he held.

Then, a strange look passed over his face. It was one they'd all seen before, but the last time was during the Sith War. Usually, just before a large amount of lives being lost, that look would fix itself on his face. Master Kanas didn't seem to notice, "May the Force be with you."

And then he started off to the northwest, walking quickly at first. But as he reached the horizon...you could see him break into a run.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 21, 2004)

"Don't you think you might want some of us with you if you're heading into danger...." Aerek said, trailing off as Master Kanas broke into a run. "I don't know about the rest of you, but I don't like this. If it were anyone else, I'd just chase after him, but..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 21, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

“Master Kansas told us to stay.” Though her voice is strong her face betrays her showing mixed feelings upon leaving her master to all.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 22, 2004)

"Master!" Barrick calls after Master Kanas.  He starts to go after him, but soon stops as the Jedi Master runs away.  "I'm not certain why it is," the Mon Calamari says to the others, "but I could sense that voice, and Master Kanas could not.  I can only imagine then, based on his running, that he knows what it is."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2004)

Our master is quite capable of dealing with whatever it is that calls to him. Come Skyka, fellow students, we have our own mission to deal with.

Bud'd takes the lead, walking determinedly, but slowly toward the treeline, stretching out with the force to try to sense the nearby natives who were watching the small party.

[See Force +10]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

The treeline looked empty. Almost disturbingly empty. Perhaps it was the way that it just suddenly stopped. But there was life in there, all of them could feel it thriving. It was like staring at the ocean and looking for water, you couldn't miss it, but if you wanted one part of the water, you had trouble.

((deadestdai: 



Spoiler



With a little work, you manage to pinpoint about five creatures that seem to be watching you. The best you can figure is that they're near the treeline, but with the abundance of life, it is near impossible to tell if they are intelligent natives and not just animals.


))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

“Barrick, if you sensed the voice what did it say?”  asks a rooted and unmoving Skyka.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 22, 2004)

"I could hear it in my mind, crying in distress," Barrick says, "but I couldn't understand the words, only the purpose behind the cries".


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 23, 2004)

Sensing as she walked, Bud'd noticed that the others had not moved and hissed. _Our "master" said to continue together!_ Frowning, she did her best to turn a little to the side (So she may keep an eye on the area where she sensed the watchers.) and see what the others were doing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

When Bud'd turned to see the others, she heard a noise suddenly from the trees. It was loud, and probably deliberate, as it had been silent before. In a moment, three humanoids stepped out of the trees. They were small, with tanned skin and wore simple cloth clothes with green striped pattersn along them. One of them held a weapon resembling a bow, though it was square, it was still most likely a weapon.

The two others held long poles with clamps on the end. There were small disks within them. Skyka did not recognize who they were, but noticed that they wore markings of a clan she'd not seen before. They said nothing, but watched them all very carefully, looking ready to attack at the first sudden move.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Though Skyka was troubled by the off world weapons nothing crossed her serene face as she spoke rapidly in a language that depended upon speed and little on enunciation, (Sentarrii) 


Spoiler



“I’m


 Skyka Tarkrak



Spoiler



of the dark forest tribe, these are my friends.  We mean you know harm as we seek a


 Miraluka 



Spoiler



by the name of


 Seros Nedana.”









*OOC:*


Proper names rarely, if ever, get replaced when spoken in a new language so not all of it is in spoiler text.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 23, 2004)

Slowly turning to the direction of the three, Bud'd awaits their response to Skyka's words, calm though in readiness to react to any aggressive action.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

There was a long, uneasy silence. Somehow, it looked as if they were trying to work out what Skyka had said. One of the men with a polearm took a small step forward, tilting his head like a confused animal. He then spoke in a gruff voice, "Isthik elteo?"

It wasn't Sentarii that he spoke. In fact, the sound of the words was in no way similar to anything any of them had heard before. However, there was something distant about the words...almost familiar but not.

((Aerek: 



Spoiler



There is a sound behind you towards the ship. Something like footsteps on metal.


))


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((Aerek:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Something's behind us." Aerek said, trying to keep his voice low enough that only his companions could hear him. He pivoted, and prepared to draw lightsaber or blaster depending on what he sees.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

Aerek quickly noticed why he'd heard the metal sound. There was another of the humanoids standing up on the ship itself. Somehow, he'd managed to climb up onto one of the lower sections near the cockpit and was watching them carefully, holding another of the strange polearms. On the ground next to the ship, were three others. Except these looked less similar to the other. They were larger, bulkier...with a few strange patterns across their skin itself. They held polearms, but looked like they were more dangerous with bar hands.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Nodding her head in understanding, and glancing over her shoulder at those gathered around the ship Skyka replies quite and coldly though she finds herself confused, and slightly worried, but their guests, “I don’t mean to alarm anybody but these aren’t the locals we where looking for.  Still we should avoid a conflict, they might be the only contact we have with Seros Nedana…  and the Sentarrii…”

Speaking loud enough that their guest can hear them but at a deliberately slower pace Skyka repeats her original greeting, “I’m Skyka Tarkrak and these are my friends.  We mean you know harm, we simply seek a Miraluka by the name of Seros Nedana.”


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 24, 2004)

Bud'd's hands tense in readiness, ready to grab for both lightsaber and blaster. She keeps her look calm and collected, but mutters softly for her group to hear, Should this take a turn for the worse, boys head for the beings on the ship, girls the group at the forest. That is, IF they don't turn out to be nice types... and upon finishing, she looks up to the first beings and offers her best "false" smile.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 24, 2004)

Watching them all carefully, one of the first of the 'natives' with a polearm tilted his head slightly, but spoke in a slow, careful voice in Basic, "You...search out..." he paused, trying to think, then took a very long moment getting the word right, "...Jedi?"

Interstingly enough, at the word the others around him gave him an almost terrified stare.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Smiling reassuringly Skyka takes a step or two towards the speaker her words are still soft and slow, “Yes, a Jedi.  Seros Nedana was one of the Jedi that liberated this planet from the Sith.  How do you know Seros’ name?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2004)

The speaked watched them for a moment, then turned to the others. They spoke amongst themselves for a moment, and every so often the word "Jedi" or "Sith" could be heard. He then turned back and made another attempt at Basic, "No...no know name. Only...Jedi come from stars. Sith...they not come from stars. They come from night. That mean you...Jedi."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka smiles encouraging at the speaker, but speaks rapidly and quietly almost to herself, “Well I guess there is no fooling you...”

Moving her hand slowly she pulls down a braid of pure white hair while she takes another step closer with the intention of showing off her hair.  She again speaks slowly, “Have you seen anyone else with white hair?  Maybe a group of women?”   With a small smile she drops the braid and points to herself, “You know, just like me.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2004)

Another long pause where he seemed to be thinking. Then, he said, "No women...no one. Only ones that come at night. Everyone else...gone."

That got a chorus of noises that were sounded like they were agreeing, and lots of nodding of heads. The ones that were near the ship had seemed to calm down some, not in nearly a 'ready to kill' stance as they had originally been in.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 26, 2004)

Gently, Bud'd sidled up to Skyka and whispered, Ask them if they know where the Lost are situated here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka created Bud'd’s question with a slight nod but underneath her cold demeanor she acknowledged it as a welcome distraction, her trip home had been anything but what she expected and the absence of her people bothered her far more than the brown scorch marks that marred Rollan’s natural beauty.

“What of these Sith?  How and why do they come at night?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

"Not every night..." he said, seemingly getting used to speaking Basic the more he talked, "Only some nights...take people away. Come back and not remember what happen. But always come back...different."

As he said that, he motioned to the two creatures in the group that was behind them near the ship. Those two looked human but...not. Larger, bulkier, and held painful looks on their faces. In a way, they looked like the primitive Massassi that were found on the planet Yavin IV during the fight against the Sith there.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2004)

[Aerek's content to let the others do the talking at this point; he's just watching the newcomers.]


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 26, 2004)

Darting a look to where the man motioned, Bud'd was a little startled. She turned back, taking care to keep her face hidden by her hood.How long has it been since those men were returned? Were they kept for longer than a day?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2004)

"It has been many days," the spokesperson for the 'natives' said, looking somewhat surprised. He took a long time to think about the second question, but finally managed it, "Were gone...very long time."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

“You should all the others where gone, that only those that come at night remain, where did the others go?  What happened to the others with white hair?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

"No one with white hair," he said, shaking his head and obviously not completely understanding what Skyka had said, "No one not taken once. White hair all gone."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2004)

Bud'd's thoughts suddenly started and she pointed off to the direction where their Master Kanas had run off to. What is at that direction!? Are the sith found there too?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

The serenity upon Skyka’s face cracks a little as her voice carries her frustration, “Where are the Sentarrii?  Where are my people?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

"Nothing there..." the speaker motioned back to the forests, "All dead except for trees. Life only in trees. Scar holds nothing," he paused, hearing Skyka's words. For a long time, the man turned and spoke with the others in their own language, then turned back, "Sen...tar...eye? Not know of them. If they live, it within trees...but they not untouched. Nothing untouched."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 28, 2004)

During this exchange, Barrick watches the primitives, casting his eyes every once in a while to his companions.  "What do you mean, Scar?  Is this your name for all this destruction?" he asks of the primitive.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

The leader of the natives thought for a moment and then nodded to the Mon Calamari, "Yes...the scar across our world. You come here seeking another Jedi, you say? There have been no others from the stars in a very long time...but there are so few of us here that the one you seek may have still come here. Could the one you seek have...come during the night?"


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 29, 2004)

I would only assume so.  Bud'd nods and continues, My friends and I are here to talk with them. Can you show us to your dwellings so we may try to begin to find them?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

After a moment, the leader of the group said something in whatever language it was he spoke, and the others left into the forest. Well...the ones next to him did. The ones that were closer to the ship simply disappeared as quickly as they'd appeared.

"Forest is dangerous," he said in Basic after the rest had left, "They go to clear path," the leader started towards the tree line and motioned towards them, "Come."

((Aerek: 



Spoiler



There is still something else watching you. It doesn't feel too dangerous, but the fact that it is watching can be worrying enough.



Skyka: 



Spoiler



You can hear some noises that you recognize as the natural predators within the forest, however they sound somewhat distorted. Even the trees look slightly off in colour.


))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 30, 2004)

"He could have come in the night,"  says Barrick, nodding.  "Yes.  Or he may have come from the stars and later went into the night.  We're not really sure."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

The speaker’s mentioning of the forest brings the young Sentarrii’s eyes unconsciously towards the trees where her cold blue eyes seem to focus on nothing as she ponders the lack of news concerning her people. 

Finally her eyes seem to focus with the speakers order to follow.  With nothing said she turns and follows.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

As they approached the treeline, they could hear yelling. It was obviously directed at them. The man leading you stopped, and called something back. There was a response, and he went wide eyed with surprise, saying quickly, "It is not night, yet they come! The people believe you brought them!"

He had been about to say something else, when they heard a noise. Something was moving through the air. A large disk shot out from the trees and impacted with the primitive man's skull, sending him sprawling back to the ground. Blood seeped from the wound, and he no longer moved.

Another voice yelled from the trees, and the six creatures from before(or at least similar ones) stepped out of the village. All of them held the polearms, and one of them was placing a disk back in the awkward shaped top. The two larger 'men' from before were no where to be found, but that didn't seem to matter, as these looked capable enough in their own right.

((Initiative time...
Barrick 16
Aerek 11
Skyka 10
Bud'd 21
Natives 20

Actions?))


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2004)

Aerek energizes his lightsaber, assumes a defensive stance [use Deflect if possible], and draws upon his Jedi training to prepare for combat (_Battlemind +11)_.

"What's this?" The oversized padawan asked.

Edit: Syncronized posting. Weird.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2004)

Bud'd searches deep within to think of the most frightening image she had ever seen. To add to the effect she was looking for, she raises her hands above her head, allowing the hood of her cloak to fall back, revealing her dark features. All the while theimage is becoming more tangible to her, the force joining with her effort as she dramatically (Also for added effect to those who were watching.) sweeps her arms down and lets her fearsome illusion appear.

_The ground infront of the six newcomers starts to crack and break apart, being pushed at from below. It seems as though the very earth is doing it's best to break free from it's core. First one fist, then another and another, then a fourth smash through and a massive scaled head appears, looking directly at the warriors, tongue sliding hungrily along jagged teeth._



Spoiler



Illusion +13, 3 vitality points/round


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka quickly joins Aerek in taking a defensive position as her lightsabers flair to life with their distinctive humming but her voice quickly cuts through answering the large man’s question, “A simple misunderstanding…  Let us hope it goes no farther.”

Raising her voice firmly so that all can hear her, “We are not here to fight you!  We simply seek a man.  We’ve just learned of those that come at night….  We are willing to help you, but you must be willing to allow us.”









*OOC:*


 Two half actions to draw weapons and a free action to speak.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 31, 2004)

"My friends," Barrick says, holding his hands palms outwards, resting secure in the knowledge that both his blaster and his lightsaber were within easy reach, "as the lady says, we are not here to harm you." (_Friendship +9, 1 VP_)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

At the sight of Bud'd's 'creature', the six natives screamed. They could be seen looking both directions, and they seemed to hear Barrick and Skyka's words...but the creature. The natives seemed to come to a decision, and not looking comfortable with it, ran towards the trees away from the illusory creature.

That's when they were gunned down. Before they made it to the trees, four figures stepped out, blaster rifles blazing. The natives stood no chance, and were soon on the ground smoking. The four figures then turned to the Jedi, studying them. They were droids. Skeletal with disturbing grins on their 'faces' and deep set red pinpoints for eyes. On their left arms, a large axe(most likely a vibroaxe) was grafted on, and in their right hand they held large blaster rifles. They did not speak, but simply started moving forward with blaster rifles aimed.

((War Droids are acting on Initiative 17. So it ends up with the same actions order as before.
Aerek: Battlemind gives you a +2 to attacks. 9 Rounds left on it and costs 4VP.))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 1, 2004)

Aerek closed with the nearest droid and attacked with his lightsaber [ooc: I'm assuming they can be reached with a single move; if it takes a double move, Aerek charges]. Letting the droids use their blaster rifles would only be playing to their strengths. And while the padawan knew that overconfidence was a dangerous failing in a Jedi, he knew exactly how good he was with lightsaber. [ooc: Aerek's got a decent Knowledge: tactics skill, so if this isn't correct, he'd know; also, if most war droids he's familiar with are relatively easy to hit, he'll Power Attack for two points.]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

((OOC: You guys may kick me again...little Era note here: Droids aren't used as soldiers commonly at all. There's only one group who uses them. Wait for it...wait...got it yet? Yep! Sith. No one else does. ))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 1, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((OOC: You guys may kick me again...little Era note here: Droids aren't used as soldiers commonly at all. There's only one group who uses them. Wait for it...wait...got it yet? Yep! Sith. No one else does. ))



Given that the, err, Sith Wars, are just winding down, though, is it safe to assume that we're at least vaguely familiar with the kinds of droids the Sith use?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Given that the, err, Sith Wars, are just winding down, though, is it safe to assume that we're at least vaguely familiar with the kinds of droids the Sith use?



 ((OOC: Yep. They may have differences in armament, but if you've been in a fight, its likely you've seen one or two of them before.))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Yep. They may have differences in armament, but if you've been in a fight, its likely you've seen one or two of them before.))



Okay. By the lack of comments otherwise, I'm going to assume that "droids = good at range, bad at melee" is correct (and I'm certain that Aerek's better in melee than at range), so I'm going to stick with what I posted the first time. How about the rest of you?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

For a split second before she sprints into action open disdain crosses the fair features of Skyka’s face but as she followed Aerek into combat her disdain disappears as she half hazardly wonders how a man the size of Aerek could move so quickly. 

Already planning on fighting “back to back” with Aerek Skyka refocuses her attention upon the closest droid next to him. 









*OOC:*


 Skyka’s actions sort of depend upon the Aerek, if he needs to charge to make the droids so will Skyka [she will also attack with both lightsabers] but she will give up a movement action to deflect blaster fire.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 3, 2004)

The loss of life lanced into Bud'd's heart. She didn't think that they would come to harm from her illusion much less die because of it.....

Taking a deep brath and making a quick evaluation of the situation, Bud'd draws and lights her 'saber and points at the droid nearest her using the force to help her remove it's stain from the Universe.



Spoiler



Move Object +12 on Droid, sending it into the air as far up as she can before releasing control and watching it fall (Hopefully.) to it's doom.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 3, 2004)

Barrick's eyes widen.  He'd never seen them personally, but from Master Kanas' stories, he knew them to be servants of the Sith, the Jedi's sworn enemies.  His hand goes to his lightsaber.  He edges closer to the droids.

As long as I'm in range, I'll swing at them.  Lightsaber +6 melee, 3d8+1 dmg.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

((Yes, the droids are within range to move and attack.
Bud'd's Move Object is a 31. Easily succeeds at the cost of 4VP. Down to 28 now.))

Bud'd had no trouble fining the droid and grasping it with the Force. She lifted it well over twenty meters into the air, then let it drop. When it hit the ground, it shattered into hundreds of pieces from the force of the impact.

((Whew...17 damage from the fall. Its gone.
Barrick's attack against the droid is a 28. The droid takes 14 damage. Its gone.))

Upon reaching the droid, Barrick's lightsaber easily cuts through the skeletal body, watching as two clean pieces dropped to the ground below.

Only one of the other war droids seemed to take notice of the Mon Calamari. It turned to him, raising its arm with the axe connected to it and attempted a long vertical swing aimed at the Jedi's shoulder. The other droid held its blaster rifle up, letting off a quick shot aimed at the white haired Skyka.

((Attack against Barrick is an 11. Miss.
Against Skyka, I'm assuming you will be giving up a Move Action to deflect(defense) the attack against you. Attack is a 13. Way off and not even possible to deflect(attack). From what you stated, I'm assume you use your other move action to simply...move within range for the next round.
Based on the Knowledge: Tactics for Aerek, Power Attacking could work out for him...so, counting that in, his attack against the droid which fired on Skyka is a 17. That hits and Aerek deals 21 damage. A quick three down.))

Aerek moved in quickly, easily finding a gap in the droid's defenses and placing his lightsaber exactly where it needed to be. The war droid took a lightsaber through a well plated torso, cleaving into two large pieces that fell to the ground to join the rest of droid pieces.

((Only one left and its a new round.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Moving the last few yards towards the droid Skyka finally takes her place next to Aerek ready to attack or lend aid in anyway possible.









*OOC:*


 That works…  I didn’t think you gave up the action unless it was needed but I bow to your superior knowledge. 

Half action for movement and a half action for a deflection and/or an attack.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

((...ack! You're right, I missed it! Apologies...but that means you get your attack against the last one. Sooo, Skyka's attack is a 27, dealing 13 damage to the last droid. That's all of em down.))

Skyka's lightsaber easily found its mark when she moved in, cutting up through the axe-arm, then up out the shoulder on the opposite side. It shattered to the ground in multiple pieces, and they were left in an eerie silence.

Even from the forest, no sounds could be heard.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

As the last of the droids fell to the ground the violet blades of pure energy disappeared from Skyka’s hands as she moved over towards the formally hostile set of natives.  

She quickly offered the guidance to the others that she suspected Master Kanas would have wanted, “We need to help those not beyond help...  and also look for answers as to why Sith Droids are still here.”


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 4, 2004)

Thumbing her lightsaber off again, Bud'd go's to the bodies of the blasted natives to make sure that any could have survived.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 4, 2004)

Barrick shuts off and hangs his lightsaber at his belt, and joins Bud'd and Skyka in searching for survivors.

I'll use _Heal Another (+8)_ on any survivors I find.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 4, 2004)

"You three take care of that, Skyka." Aerek says. "I'm still a bit worried about what else might be out here. One of us should contact Master Kanas after we've done what can be done for these people."

Aerek keeps his lightsaber activitated, scanning the area to see if there are any other threats, providing a guard while his friends try to do what they can for any of the natives that might still live.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

The natives that had been gunned down by the droids were all dead. Blaster shots had been well placed, and more than one of them had large scorch marks on hard to recognize faces.

Slowly, more natural noises were starting to resume in the forest, though it was much quieter than before. It didn't seem that there was anything else around beyond whatever animals were in the forest itself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka crouches as she looks for any passages or half hazard trails through this area of the forest but she finally, though slightly distracted, replies to Aerek, “Master Kanas told us not to follow, and our goals have not changed.  We must still find signs of Seros  Nedana or the other fallen.”









*OOC:*


 Spot + 6 for trails...  She's not trying to track anyone so I don't think that feat is needed.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 4, 2004)

"There are almost certianly Sith on Rollan again. I think we ought to leave Master Nolem a message on his comlink, at the very least." Aerek said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka gives a small smile at the compromise before she presses her Comlink’s headset slightly closer to her head, engaging the Comlink’s mic at the same time, “Master Kanas?  Do you read me?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

((Skyka: 



Spoiler



Only trails you can see are the ones left by the droids, and those disappear into the forest from where they came.


))

For a minute, there was no reply, but then Master Kana's voice sounded over the comlink. It was a bit scratchy and he sounded rushed, though the former was fairly normal with the comlinks, "Skyka? Its not exactly the best time...what is it?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

“Sorry Master but we thought it best to inform you that we have company… There are Sith battle droids on the planet’s surface and I cannot imagine that with out the Sith owners being here also…”   Skyka pauses to allow Master Kanas to comprehend the situation, “Master, if you have no need for us at your location may I suggest we try and track the droid’s path through the jungle?”









*OOC:*


 yeah I realize we don’t have the feat but I don’t think my character would ignore the trail without taking a chance on following it back to its source.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

A longer pause awaited Master Kanas' response this time, "I would have said that they could just be leftover droids, but that seems too unlikely at this point. Follow that trail if you can, but be careful. There's more going on here than just Sith War Droids."

Then, abruptly, the comm went silent.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Closing the comlink Skyka’s thoughts mimic those of her Master’s, _Something is indeed not right._

Glancing around at the others, establishing eye contact as she does so, she relays Nolem’s orders, “Master Kanas wants us to follow the trail that the Sith droids made.  Its my home world and I know it best, I’ll take point. ”

Not seeing any father reason to delay Skyka turns towards the trail and slowly begins to follow it...


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 5, 2004)

Offering a silent nod in reply, Bud'd takes up one of the native's staffs (Along with a few ammo discs if she can see any quickly.) in her left hand and follows Skyka's lead.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2004)

"I think I should go back to the ship and get my battle armor." Aerek said. "I wasn't expecting to walk out into a firefight when we got off."

Where the Sith were concerned there was never too much caution as far as Aerek was concerned. He'd seen too much to ever think otherwise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Still studying the marks of the droids passage Skyka looks up briefly with an apology look on her face, “Sure no problem, I don’t expect us to make much progress at all as my tracking skills a quite below par.”

[OCC] If we’ve covered so much distance that we can’t keep each other in sight than Skyka will lead everyone back closer to the ship. [/OOC]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 6, 2004)

((We'll go ahead and assume its within distance that it doesn't take long to recover. Now...unless there's anything else that needs to be picked up from the ship...))

The trail of the droids was easy to follow into the forest, as they looked to have simply blasted and cut a large path through. It looked like they'd even just walked next to each other, not letting a single thing stand in their path. Whatever animals that were in the forest itself were doing a good job of keeping their distance.

After following the path for nearly an hour, a smell started to rise in the air. Barrick noticed it first, but more in the actual dryness that was growing and messed with his skin. When the smell grew more apparent, it was fairly obvious what it was. Smoke. But not ahead of them along the 'path'. A darker patch could be seen a good distance off to the left of the direction the path took.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 6, 2004)

[Aerek picked up all of his equipment along with his armor, most of which is in his pack]

"I guess we should check this out." He said, looking in the direction of the burnt-out area.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 6, 2004)

[Bud'd too took a moment to get back and retrieve her belongings.]

Looking from the blasted path, to the area of smoke, Bud'd didn't know which seemed the better idea to head to. 

_"Somewhere" I guess! And a smokey area where pain and suffering could be going on sounds a little more immediate_ 

Agree'd, there may be innocents who need our attentions.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka frowns obviously not pleased with the idea of disobeying her master’s instructions but she looks upon the black smokes with a sense of tribulation, she didn’t like it at all, “Master Kanas said to follow the path that the Sith Droids made… but I guess your right their where some small villages in that direction.  Lets go and make it quick.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 8, 2004)

Approaching the smoke took more time than had been expected, as the trees and plants had grown increasingly thick in the areas around them. The closer they got to the source of the smoke, the more a smell started to grow in the air. It was as thick the plantlife, and disturbingly obvious to what it was once they got closer.

In a large, mostly circular burned out clearing within, was a large pile that was the source of both the smoke and the smell. Bodies. At least fifteen of them, but likely many more. They were burnt and charred to a state where it was impossible to identify anything beyond overall shape.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 8, 2004)

Barrick gags at the sight of all the dead, and covers his face with the crook of his arm.  He quickly looks around to make certain there are no more Sith droids lying in wait, and then, assuming the coast is clear, he wades out among the burnt remains and attempts to find something - anything - that might give some clue as to what happened.

Is there other wreckage here, as of buildings, or just the bodies?


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 9, 2004)

The burnt corpses disgusted Bud'd and caused her to gag. She had never before seen such a disgusting sight. Slipping a breather over her features, she did her best to remain in control and not allow grief take her. She followed Barrick into the area, not daring to touch anything with her hands and instead using the tribesman's staff to push objects/debris out of the way in her search. 



Spoiler



Search+3


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 9, 2004)

After moving only a few of the corpses, a slight metallic sheen could be seen buried under a large amount of them. The shape of it is impossible to determine, though, as it is closer to the center of the pile and most of the burnt bodies are piled on top and around it.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 10, 2004)

Aerek didn't react any better than the others to the scene of destruction that they were surveying. _It's better not to get used things like this_. He kept a careful watch while the others explored the scene.

OOC: Crashed starship, or something else entirely?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 10, 2004)

((Aerek: 



Spoiler



It looks like too small of an area to be an entire ship, though a larger sized escape pod could fit the size cloesly.


))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 10, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Though not immune to the scene Skyka’s determined mind pushed past her natural reflects to gag as it tried to process the scene, the chances where also good that the people where dead long before they we consumed by the fire and that knowledge helped her deal with the screen, _There is little doubt its a mass grave…  or an accident that started the fire and killed all of the people._  The near improbability of the last thought made her frown.

Treading lightly, not wanting to disrupt the bodies anymore than necessary, Skyka bends down looking for something not consumed by the intense heat and fire that could identify the bodies. 









*OOC:*


 I highly doubt it but do Sith War Droids gather up their victims and/or start fires to consume the bodies?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

((Skyka: Nope, you've never heard of the War Droids building body piles and burning them.))

With more searching through the pile, a few scraps of clothing and another of the large polearms were found, though the former was a blackened mess and the latter scorched and cracked in many places. It wasn't hard to find more of the metal, though, as on all sides it seemed like(at the bottom of the pile at least), the bodies were simply stacked to cover the source of the metal.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Uncertain as to rather or not malice played a part Skyka closed her clear blue eyes and concentrated upon the world around her and its connection with the all knowing force.









*OOC:*


 See Force +5, sense feat if need be.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

((Skyka: 



Spoiler



There is a lingering feeling of anger that seems to hang in the air, though it is very weak and likely won't be around much longer.


))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Slowly Skyka’s ice blue eyes open as her calm voice ominously breaks the silence, “Something evil happened here, though what is beyond me but I do not believe this was a ritual or a ceremonial burial.”

Looking around at the remains its obvious Skyka isn’t sure how to deal with the situation, “Theirs not much here, we can move the bodies, trying to keep them whole to the best of abilities and thoroughly search this place…  but that mean we will disturb these pour souls.”


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 12, 2004)

They had been disturbed before the light had gone from their poor eyes. I am sure us moving them will do little to hinder their rest any further. Bud'd then makes a good effort of tracing a definate line about the metal object, moving bodies and tracing an outline as best she can, the better to discern exactly what it is.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

It took only moving about five of the bodies to discover the source of the metal. Droids. Specifically, War Droids. They were in pieces, and it looked like the more human bodies had been placed over the scraps of droids to hide them. Thankfully, all of the droids looked to be in pieces or otherwise inactive.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 13, 2004)

Bud'd will do her best to try to figure out how exactly these droids were detroyed. (Eg, primitive weapons, blaster fire, etc.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

((Bud'd: 



Spoiler



Its hard to tell what destroyed the droids, as the burn marks from the fire could easily be mixed in with scorch marks from blaster fire. There are a few dents in some of the plates, though not all of them have them.


))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 13, 2004)

OOC: I assume these are more of the Sith droids?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 13, 2004)

((OOC: If not exact compies, at least something similar. And as no one else uses droids for war, its safe to assume they're of Sith origin.))


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2004)

I can only guess that these brave tribes people were attempting to fight back?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 14, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With a simple nod Skyka’s adds her support of the idea before she expands upon Bud'd's thoughts, “They did more than fight back…  The battle was not have been fought in such a tight group, nor would the droids have gathered the broken droids or the dead bodies…  Enough of the tribe survived, at least for the time being, to burry their friends and family…  I don’t see anything more to gain, lets restore the burial as best as possible and then proceed with what Master Kansas wanted us to do…  Lets finish tracking the droids.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

After a few minutes of arranging the pile as it was before, the group returned to the path that the droids had burnt through the trees. It wasn't long, though, that the path ended. Or rather, opened up.

It opened up to what was likely once a small village. There were well made houses of wood and some of stone spread out across a large outcropping within the trees. However, it was all burnt, ruined, and in about as bad shape as the body pile they'd found earlier. There were also bodies here, but usually not in one piece. Even a few droid 'corpses' were scattered across the scorched ground.

The only thing out of place, however, was in the center of the town. A statue. It was about three meters high, obsidian colored, and carved perfectly into the shape of a a hooded figure holding on of the strange polearms.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 17, 2004)

Taking a quick scan of her surroundings, Bud'd did her best to make sure that there were no other droids within ear-shot or her vision. 



Spoiler



Listen +5 Spot +5


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2004)

While Bud'd looks around, Barrick walks straight out into the middle of the wreckage and examines the statue closer.  "What a curious sculpture," he says.  "Do you think the natives carved it?"

OOC: Does it look like it was placed here, or was always here?


----------



## drothgery (Nov 17, 2004)

[ooc: Aerek's still around, even if he hasn't said much.]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 17, 2004)

((Barrick: There are some marks along the sand that suggest the statue was dragged to its position.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*OOC:*


 Does Skyka recognize this village?  Is their enough evidence to connect her people to the ruins in anyway, shape or form?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

((OOC: Skyka doesn't recognize either the village or the statue.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka looks around at the village a cross between shock at the extent of the damage and bewilderment that an unknown civilization could be present upon her homeworld.

As the others went upon the search for answers Skyka found herself beside the tall Corellian, the feeling of wrongness coats her voice in fear and confusion, “Aerek I recognize nothing…  Not the people, the village or their tools…  What’s going on here?  Where are my people?”


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2004)

"I wish I knew, Skyka." Aerek said. "It's a big planet, and you don't have much in the line of modern communications here; it's not that hard to imagine a community could exist that you didn't know about. And for much the same reason, your people could be somewhere other than where you'd expect to find them. But I'm worried."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

“Yes, but these are my peoples’ forests…  It makes no sense for them to go unnoticed…  Though I guess they didn’t go unnoticed for long…  Theirs little doubt that the Sith are here also…”   

Skyka shakes her head as walks over to the statue, and what appears to be the only undamaged evidence of the  new civilization.









*OOC:*


 Spot (+ 6)  checks on the Statue…  Was the statue dragged before or after the damage was done to the village?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 18, 2004)

((Skyka: 



Spoiler



When exactly it was moved in, you can't tell, but upon closer examination, you see two red dull red gems near the base


))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 19, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Kneeling before the statue Skyka points out the two red dull jewels to those gathered around here, “That’s curious…  Theirs jewels in the base.  Does anyone have any idea what type of jewels these are?”  









*OOC:*


 Not even sure what skill that would be but a skill check for Skyka also.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 19, 2004)

**OOC: I guess Bud'd found nothing out of the ordinary or dangerous. **

The twi'lek walks to where Skyka kneels and bends to peer at the stones. Red as a Sith's blade.... I wonder if there is any correlation?. 


Spoiler



Jedi Lore +6?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 19, 2004)

((...nope, nothing looks too dangerous. However, on closer look the stones are likely smaller crystals of the same make as those used for lightsabers.
Aerek: 



Spoiler



You can feel something emanating from the statue.


))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 20, 2004)

"Be careful. I sense something from that statue" The tall Jedi said. "And I'm guessing that whatever it is, it's not a good thing."

Aerek stays next to Skyka, watching for any potential danger.

[Knowledge (Jedi lore) to think if I've ever heard of anything like this satue before; trying See Force untrained with only a +2 seems like a lost cause if I'm doing the math right]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka doesn’t seem to surprised at Aerek’s assessment, “No, I imagine it’s not…  Do you have any idea what it is?”

The question is rhetorical as Skyka closes her eyes and concentrates on the statute.









*OOC:*


 Sense Force +5


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 20, 2004)

At Aerek's warning, Bud'd step from the statue, and turns to keep watch upon the treeline, incase any trouble might turn up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

((Aerek: 



Spoiler



The statue is similar to those of Sith origin. All you can sense from it is a feeling of slight worry



Skyka: 



Spoiler



The statue is eminating ripples through the Force, and it almost feels like its calling to something.



Bud'd: 



Spoiler



You can see movement along the treeline. It could easily be animals, but there is an uneasy feeling rising in the area.


))


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 20, 2004)

Bud'd quickly looks back over her shoulder, We may have company! she hisses and drops her hand to where her lightsaber hangs.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 21, 2004)

At Bud'd's shout, Barrick's hand ventures towards his blaster.  Ready to grab it at a moment's notice, he slowly inches in to where the others are examining the statue.  



Spoiler



Is the power Aerek sensed similar to the call I noted upon our approach?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka’s blue eyes try to follow those of Bud'd’s looking for whatever caught her eyes, “What is it?”









*OOC:*


 Spot + 6


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 21, 2004)

((Skyka: 



Spoiler



You can't see anything at the treeline, but there's a small amount of movement off to your left near one of the huts.


))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With a quick nod in the direction of the movement she had detected Skyka quickly draws her lightsabers and moves towards the burned out huts she where she had seen the movement.









*OOC:*


 Her lightsabers are still powered off.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 22, 2004)

Aerek's just as watchful as his companions, ready to draw lightsaber or blaster in an instant. But for now he's more concerned with the statue than some nebulous movement among the burnt-out huts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

As Skyka approached the hut from which she saw movement, she found that there was a low, but constant noise from that direction. The closer she got, the more it sounded like a soft beep of a comm unit, yet constant and not stopping. The single 'window' of sorts from which she'd seen the movement looked as empty as the rest, though.

Aerek:



Spoiler



You can feel an odd emination growing. It almost seems to be growing out of the statue itself, but you can't be sure.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Giving the hut a wide berth Skyka draws closer to the window in the attempt to see more movement but also to give the hut a quick once over.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 23, 2004)

Aerek takes a few steps back from the statue.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 23, 2004)

Bud'd follows Skyka, watching her back, ready to aid her should she need the help.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 23, 2004)

In a moment, they all felt the strange...something growing in the air. It was heavy, thick, and almost disturbing. The source of it could only have been the statue, as the Force itself seemed to be flowing out of it in stronger and stronger waves every second. Then, just as Skyka was able to look into the hut, the energy exploded in a silent nothing.

Floating directly in front of Aerek, between him and the statue, was a barely corporeal figure with close resemblance to the statue. Heavy robes worn over the figure of what he could now tell was that of a female. The robes were black, and underneath she wore clothes that Aerek recognized as more common to the natives of the planet. And her hair, under the hood, was white. As were her eyes...empty holes staring down at him. A horrible aura seemed to extent outwards from the...spirit, for lack of a better word.

"Jedi!" it called out, in a distinctly echoing and harsh voice. The figure spun around a moment, eyeing Skyka and Bud'd, "You should already be dead!"

And as the 'woman' turned on Aerek, looking ready to bear down on him...all of the saw more movement. Within the hut that Skyka and Bud'd had moved to check on, two shapes were obvious. Droids. War droids to be specific. The cold red eyes locking on with theirs.

Aerek and Barrick caught sight of two more droids, both steping around a crumbled and ruined wall in front of them. But as a disturbing laugh sounded from the 'woman', four more...things approached. Two out of a hut opposite of the one Skyka and Bud'd had gone to check on, one right behind Bud'd from the behind the crumbled wall, and one more from behind Aerek. They were horrible to look at, literally grime covered, walking bones. Each with an intricately engraved sword in hand, and a constant grin on their skulls.

((Initiative time.
Barrick 9. Aerek 13. Skyka 22. Bud'd 21. Ghost 16. Skeletons 10. Droids 19.

Puts order at(with the abriviations on the map): Skyka 22(Sk), Bud'd 21(Bu), Droids 19(D1-4), Ghost 16(G), Aerek 13(A), Skeletons 10(C1-4), Barrick 9(Ba)

Map is attached. Hope you can decipher it without too much trouble. The S in the middle is the Statue. So...actions? Oh, and good luck. ))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 24, 2004)

Spoiler



Can I make a Knowledge (Jedi Lore) check to know something about dark side spirits? If Aerek fails his check, then he's ignoring the ghost because he doesn't think it can actually harm him; if he succeeds, he's ignoring the ghost in the short run because the droids and skeletons are easier to fight, and, while it might not be Jedi-like, it's sound military strategy to go after the weakest enemy first.



Aerek activates his lightsaber. If a corporeal creature attacks him before he can move, he'll full-attack that creature (Lightsaber +11/+6 melee, 3d8+4 dmg). Otherwise, he'll intercept a skeleton or droid moving in the direction of  Bud'd and Skyka.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 24, 2004)

The Twi'lek's eyes widened in shock at the sight of the droids. Then hearing movement behind her, she spins about, to see a grinning nightmare vision. Bud'd drwas her lightsaber, flicking it on, orange glow bathing the immediate area, and calls up[on the Force to protect her, should this walking death have any powers of it's own to use against her, besides the dangerous-looking sword, that is.



Spoiler



Draw saber and use Force Defense +6, 3 Vitality cost


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Turning in surprise at the harsh voice Skyka’s knowing eyes recognizes the familiar clothes beneath the dark robes of the Sith spirit.  Skyka’s expression shows her surprise and disbelief as she turns and moves towards the spirit, her familiar lightsabers are already comfortably in her hands as she addresses the spirit, “The same could be said for you specter.  What has your kind done with my people?”









*OOC:*


 Half Action: movement towards Ghost (in front of it if possible; Free Action: Speaking; Hold/Sacrifice the last action as she attempts to parley like a good Jedi. 







*OOC:*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

"What foul tricks of the Dark Side are these?" Barrick growls as he fumbles at his belt.  Pulling out his blaster, he takes quick aim at the nearest skeleton and fires a shot towards it.

*[OOC: Shooting at the C3 skeleton.  Do you happen to have a link to the RG?  I lost mine in the hard drive crash.]*


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 25, 2004)

**OOC: 







			
				Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Do you happen to have a link to the RG?  I lost mine in the hard drive crash]



 Here ya go matey  RG Thread**


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> **OOC:  Here ya go matey  RG Thread**



*[Thanks a ton!]*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

((Bud'd: Force Defense is a Full Round Action, so you will have to draw the lightsaber next turn when using the Force power. The check is a 20, giving you a +6 bonus to saves vs. Force skills/feats for 10 rounds.))

When Skyka moved towards the ghost, it was easily apparent to her that this spectre wears the traditions clothes that the leaders of the tribes would wear. The white shock of hair below the dark hood helped to prove this, though the transparent, empty eyes showed a greater something within.

Before any response comes from the spectre, however, the droids are moving with a cold precision. While three of them slowly walk inwards, they raise their blaster rifles and let off quick shots at the Jedi. As for the other droid, it stalks out of the ruined hut that Skyka and Bud'd were near, taking advantage of the Twi'lek's Force use to sneak up behind her and swing its large vibro-axe connected arm at her.

((D1 attacks Bud'd. Attack is a 14. The axe swing misses.
D2 fires its blaster at Barrick. Attack is a 15. Barrick takes 17VP damage.
D3 fires at Skyka from behind its cover. Attack is a 28. Skyka takes 19VP damage.
D4 fires at Aerek. Attack is a 27. Aerek takes 14VP damage.))

With blaster fire raining all around it, the spectre watches Skyka closely as a blaster bolt streaks far too close to the young Jedi. As the others also manage to barely avoid scorch marks on their skin the ghost of a woman speaks again, "Silence, girl!"

And then, a single transparent hand raises up from under the dark robe. There is a sudden blue flash, and a series of arcs of blue lightning shoot out, not only towards Skyka, but Aerek too.

((Reflexes saves for Skyka and Aerek for half damage...Aerek fails and takes the full 11 VP damage. Skyka passes and only takes 5VP damage.

Aerek:



Spoiler



As for your Jedi Lore check. From what you know, there is no physical way to harm the spirit, though as you have just seen, Force powers at least work one way.


))

Despite the lightning which coarsed through him, Aerek avoided the spirit and moved quickly to the nearset of the droids, swinging his lightsaber in a long horizontal arc at the skeletal droid.

((Attack against D4 is a 29. D4 takes 14 damage. Its gone.))

The teal colored blade cut easily through the droid's midsection, cleaving it cleanly into two pieces. By the time the pieces hit the ground, the truly skeletal creatures started a slow, yet menacing approach as they bear down on the four Jedi.

For the second time, Bud'd must deal with a blade. This time, it is an older, large sized sword in the hands of a robed skeleton in front of her, stabbing upwards towards her midsection.

((C4's attack against Bud'd is a 17. Bud'd takes 6VP damage.

For Barrick, going to assume he takes a 2m step back to avoid an AoO when firing his blaster. His attack against C3 is a 19. C3 takes 9 damage.))

The rusted sword barely misses the Twi'lek as she quickly sidesteps out of the way of the thrust. Close enough that the rush of air can be felt against her torso. Off on the other side of the statue, Barrick's blaster fire hits the walking abomination without trouble. A scorched section of the robe smokes slightly, though the skeletal creature itself looks to be unphased by the shot.

((End of Round 1. Updated map is attached. Actions for next round?))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 26, 2004)

Spoiler



If I'm not misremembering things from Power of the Jedi (my books are a few thousand miles away from me right now), I don't think a normal Force Spirit can use Force Lightning. And I don't think anything other than Force Light can hurt a Force Spirit directly.



Aerek attacks the skeletal creature in front of him (C2), as it's keeping him from moving to protect the others (practically, Bud'd and Barrick, but he's really most worried about Skyka).


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 26, 2004)

A calm fills Bud'd as she draws and ignites her lightsaber. Spinning to the side 



Spoiler



5' Step to G2


 with a twirl of her lekku, she allows the momentum to carry her blade about adding a little extra strength at the Skeletal figure's head. 



Spoiler



+9 att, 3d8-1 dam Crit 18-20 x2


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Doubting her lightsabers would do any harm to the Sith spirit Skyka passes it by as she swings her lightsabers with all of her precision at the statue as she silently responds to the sprit, _So be it!_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 29, 2004)

((Skyka's first attack against the statue is a 13. Hits and deals 12 damage. Off hand attack is a 23. Hits and deals 10 damage.))

The two violet colored blades of Skyka's lightsabers easily slash through the stone statue. The first hacked off the right half of the statue, sending the cleanly cut piece of solid stone to the ground. Her second, shorter blade cut through the remaining torso, leaving a long mark but not actually going through it.

((Bud'ds attack against C4 is a 29. Hits and deals 12 damage. C4 is down. And just a LITTLE note...its a 2m step, not 5ft ))

With a quick spin to the side, Bud'd's large orange lightsaber blade cleanly hacks off the head of the skeletal creature. The tattered robes flopped to the ground with whatever was beneath them, though the skeletal head rolls off to the side, as lifeless as before.

((D1 takes a 2m step and attacks Bud'd with its vibroaxe. Attack is a 22. Hits and Bud'd takes 14VP damage.
D2 fires its blaster rifle at Skyka. Attack is a 21. Hits and deals 10VP damage.
D3 fires its blaster rifle at Aerek. Attack is a 15. Misses.))

Just as Bud'd's blade finishes with the robed skeleton, the Twi'lek catches sight of the droid behind her. Notably, the large axe attached to its forearm which is swinging at her neck's level. Bud'd manages to lean back just enough that while the blade misses her neck, she feels the rush of air all too close.

The sound of blaster fire rings out from behind the cover of the first hut, and a red bolt shoots out at Skyka's back. Though distracted by her destroying of the statue, she manages to barely move out of the way, although the heat and ozone smell of the shot are apparent in her mind. All the while, Aerek had caught sight of the droid far behind him, and while ready to react when it had fired its blaster at him, needed to do nothing as the shot went high.

((Skyka: 



Spoiler



A very strong fear suddenly grips you. This will give you a penalty to all attacks and skills. You MAY negate this by spending a Dark Side point. Do you want to do this?


))

At seeing Skyka's attack on the statue, the spectre suddenly spins around, an outraged look on the 'woman's' face. She growls something indistinguishable, and for a quick moment her empty white eyes glow with a dark red strength.

((Aerek's attack against C2 is a 29. Hits and deals 14 damage. C2 is down.))

As the chaos around the burned village continues to grow, Aerek quickly strikes hard with his lightsaber at the walking thing in front of him. He easily cleaves it into two, with the robe also falling into two pieces while the 'body' collapses into many bones, with the rusted sword dropping to the side.

((C1 takes a 2m step towards Barrick and swings its sword. Attack is a 13. Miss.
C3 does the same. Its attack is a 14. Also misses.))

The two skeletal creatures slowly move close to Barrick again, both swinging their rusted and old metal swords at the Mon Calamari. Luckily, they're movements are slow enough that Barrick has no trouble dodging the swings, though he is slowly backing much closer to that spectre.

((Just need Barrick's action. Also, Aerek still has half a turn left...can move if you want.))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 29, 2004)

Stepping back out of the way of the swinging blades, Barrick is aware that he's going to soon come within range of the ghost.  He trains his blaster at the skeleton 



Spoiler



(C3)


 and fires again 



Spoiler



(+4 ranged, 3d4 damage)


.  



Spoiler



If that one's dropped, I'll swing around and prepare to fire at C1 as well.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2004)

"Skyka!" Aerek shouts, seeing his friend in pain.

Aerek moves to block the droid's back attack on Skyka, figuring on destroying it in turn.



Spoiler



Aerek moves to L4. Just a quick question, though -- did you remember Aerek's armor when you figuring damage from anything other than the force lightning?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 29, 2004)

((Aerek: Your armor DR does not apply to anything but Wound damage, because...technically, Vitality 'damage' isn't being hit at all. Instead, its near misses and expending energy. So, the armor hasn't come into play just yet.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 29, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

In Skyka’s weary and panicked mind there was little satisfaction in the knowledge that the spirit had judge her actions worthy of reprisal and as the dark spirit turned its eyeless gaze upon her a sense of fear and dread quickly grasped her.  

Skyka visualized calming technique that Master Kanas had showed her, and the rest of his students, so long ago.  Though she could tell it had a little to no effect upon her Skyka quickly repeated it before she returned her lightsabers to the statue with a quick jab at each of the dull red gems.









*OOC:*


 No movement, free action to speak, half action to attack the statue and I’ll gladly give up movement to block/deflect something.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 29, 2004)

*Bub'd Dwelve: Female Twi'lek - Jedi Consular 6, VP 18/35 WP 10/10*

As the viroaxe sweeps past her face, Bud'd swings an overhead strike at the droid, meaning to cut it clean in half. 



Spoiler



+9 att, 3d8-1 dam Crit 18-20 x2 - If the droid go's down with this hit, Bud'd will rush over to help the closest ally (Skyka right now), move to H8. If the droid still stands or she misses, she will stay to finish it off.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 29, 2004)

((Backing up slightly to finish off Round 2...I'm going to assume Barrick takes a 2m step back K10 where he won't provoke an AoO from either of the skeletons. His attack against C3 is a 13. Hits and deals 7 damage. C3 is down.))

Barrick's quick blaster shot hits the walking skeleton straight in the skull, shattering the bone. A second later, the rest of the body simply falls to the ground in a heap of robes and bone...though Barrick does see 



Spoiler



a slight whisp of smoke like substance rise up from the bones, then shoot off into one of the two gems within the statue's base.



((Round 2 End. Round 3 now...Skyka's attack against the first gem is a 21. Hits and deals 14 damage.))

Skyka's longer lightsaber blade swings down at the base of the statue, slicing completely through it and taking one of the gems with it. There is a brilliant light, though brief, that explodes from the gem and this also gets a loud an unearthly scream from the spectre behind her.

((Bud'd's attack against D1 is a 23. Hits and deals 18 damage. Its gone.))

With one strong slash, Bud'd's lightsaber cuts across the war droid's body. Not only does it cleave the thing into two, but it also lops off the vibroaxe connected to the arm. She does not have time to watch it fall to the ground, and is already moving past Skyka, now standing between her and the unearthly looking spectre which seems to be putting all of its focus on the young woman.

((D2 fires at Skyka(she's using Deflect[defense]). Attack is an 8. Misses and by too much to deflect back.
D3 attacks Aerek with its vibroaxe arm. Attack is a 7. Horrible horrible miss.))

Skyka's divided attention does her well. Despite the fear gripping her, she is able to notice the droid that was continually firing at her from behind. And though she turns to deflect the attack with her main lightsaber, the shot goes so far wide that it is no necessary. Aerek has a similar experience, as the droid he'd moved towards turned its attention on him and swung its axe-arm. He had no trouble at all in ducking out of the way, and the vibroaxe instead cut a large gash in the ruined wall it had once used for cover.

((Ghost makes a Ranged Touch attack against Skyka. Attack is a 26. Hits. Skyka is thrown to H3, takes 2VP damage, and is Dazed for the next round, meaning she can't take any actions for 1 round.))

The female spectre completely ignores Bud'd, focusing her rage and anger on Skyka. The 'pain' that had been seen in her face before was gone, and was now replaced with anger. An incoporeal arm extended, and Skyka felt a grip on her. Before she could react, she was thrown hard to the ground, a good distance away from the statue.

((Need actions for Aerek and Barrick.))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 29, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((Need actions for Aerek and Barrick.))




Aerek attacks D3; if (as is likely) he destroys it with a single swing of his lightsaber, then he'll move to close with Skyka and Bud'd (if at all possible, moving between them and D2).


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 30, 2004)

Eyes wide at the power that the Spectre seemed to possess, but still able to control her fear, Bud'd, moves to stand over of Skyka's prone form and summons a beam goodness in an effort to drive the evil back from her fellow padewan. 



Spoiler



I'd like to try an untrained attempt of Force Light at the spirit. The book says it's a WIS based skill, so that would mean a +2 to my try, but I am sure, untrained there are minuses that will need to be applied.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2004)

((Aerek's attack against D3 is an 18. Hits and deals 18 damage. D3 is destroyed. The farthest you can get on a move, however, is only to I8.))

With a swift and clean strike, Aerek's lightsaber easily cuts through the droid. It shatters into two, crashing to the ground as the Jedi runs the other direction, now placing himself between the half destroyed statue and the extremely angry looking spectre.

((The last skeleton steps forward and attacks Barrick. Attack is a 20. Hits and Barrick takes 8 VP damage.
With no word from Andrew, going to assume Barrick does his 2m step and shoots at C1. Attack is a 21. Hits and deals 7 damage.))

The final robed skeleton continues its relentless pursuit of Barrick. With a firm step forward, it swings the old sword at the Mon Calamari. Barrick barely manages to duck out of the way, feeling the rush of air swish over his head before he steps back and fires his blaster. The shot catches the robe in the center, burning a black scorch mark in it but not slowing down the abomination at all.

((End of Round 3...next Round.
Bud'd: 



Spoiler



You are too tired to use Force Light. I.e. It'll put you into WP damage.


))


----------



## drothgery (Dec 1, 2004)

As it looked like Skyka was getting some results by bashing the statue, Aerek takes up where she left off. The Corellian, though, is a bit bigger and stronger than she is...



Spoiler



Full attack against the statue, Power Attacking for the maximum he can do -- +6, I think -- as it's kind of hard to miss a statue.

Assuming the statue's a medium-sized inanimate object, Aerek should get two attacks, one at +9 (11 - 6 due to Power Attack +4 for striking an object with a melee weapon) and the other at +4 (6 - 6 due to Power Attack +4 for striking an object with a melee weapon), doing 3d8+10 damage with each attack.

If Skyka destroys the statue before Aerek can move, he'll just take out the remaining droid or anything else that's left. If only the ghost is left, and destroying the statue completely fails to get rid of it, Aerek will attempt to use Force Light untrained against the ghost.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 1, 2004)

Barrick fires one last shot at the skeleton 



Spoiler



(ranged +4)


 and begins backing towards the statue to aid the others in attacking it.  As he's entering into combat with minions of the Sith, he begins slowly reaching his free hand towards his lightsaber.

Sorry about that -- just so you know, I'm usually not available to post until after 5:00 PM.  Stick me on autopilot when you need to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

After shaking her head to clear it Skyka gives neither the spirit nor herself a reprieve as she tumbles and summersaults past her companions and strikes at the statute’s last ruby. 









*OOC:*


If it’s to far to tumble and attack she'll simply run though the required spaces.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 2, 2004)

Seeing skyka safe and aerek aiding her, Bud'd charges the droid who was firing on the tribeswoman.



Spoiler



Charge D2 att +11 dam 3d8-1, crit 18-20 x2


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2004)

((Skyka's attack is a against the gem is a 17. Hits and deals 16 damage.))

The second that Skyka's violent lightsaber blade impacts with the second gem, there is a blinding flash that rivals that which Aerek created moments earlier. In the flash, there was a scream from the spectre, and it dissiapated. Just as that happened, the droid stopped, the lights in its 'eyes' fading. The final skeleton fell to the ground in front of Barrick, crumbling to pieces.

Everything went silent. An eerie silence, considering the chaos that it followed.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 4, 2004)

"Is everyone all right?" Aerek asked, catching his breath.



Spoiler



Take 10 on Heal Self to restore his vitality points; keep doing this once an hour until he's back to full.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 4, 2004)

"I suppose it's all gone," Barrick says, moving to the damaged statue to look for anything out of the ordinary 



Spoiler



(See Force +11)


.  He is careful not to touch the statue, though, as the Sith spirit may be in the stone.  

_(( OOC: I'll also use Heal Other on any who require it ))_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 4, 2004)

((Barrick:



Spoiler



You can feel a dwindling presence around the statue, but it is slowly fading into nothing.



Also, pretty much EVERYONE could use a Heal Another use. But note that only Aerek is in double digits with his VP. The rest of you are pretty much on the bring of exhaustion. Because of this, Barrick, you can only use Heal Another a few times depending on the result of the skill check.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

The violet hue cast upon the surroundings disappears, as does the omnipresent hum of Skyka’s lightsabers as she leans down to search the statue for any clues as to what, and whom, had just happened.

Though distracted by the task at had she quickly answers Aerek 's question, “Besides not having anymore answers than we did 5 minutes ago I’m fine.”  

Stray lockets of white hair dance uncontrollably from the forming rat’s next that is Skyka’s hair as she turns her concerned gaze upon the larger man, “Are you okay?”









*OOC:*


 Spot +6, Search +2 (Untrained) upon the statue and the immediate area around it.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 4, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Stray lockets of white hair dance uncontrollably from the forming rat’s next that is Skyka’s hair as she turns her concerned gaze upon the larger man, “Are you okay?”




"I'll manage. The Masters never had any complaints with my bladework. How'd you guess that damaging the statue would have some effect on that... ghost?" Aerek said. The fight had taken something out of all of them, but it was pretty obvious that he was in better shape than his companions. But he didn't want to think about what the spirit could have managed, given time.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 4, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka shakes her head in confusion, “I don’t know…”  She paused long enough to catch her breath, and subconsciously tuck in a few of the more offending strands of hair, before continuing, “I didn’t…  Call it intuition I guess.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 5, 2004)

Skyka: 



Spoiler



There's nothing new to see, and searching the statue reveals a few small runes scribed along the inner section of one of the pieces still connected to the base.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka interrupts her own answer to Aerek’s question by pointing out the ruins for the others, “I believe I found some some sort of writing…”

With surprising care considering the amount of damage she had just done to the statue Skyka leaned closer as she tried to make out the ruins.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2004)

Aerek used his datapad to take a few snapshots of the writing so that they could research them later; the writings seemed alien to him [ooc: I'm assuming this, as Aerek is no linguist].


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 6, 2004)

After Aerek records the images of the runes, he recieves a slight surprise when the datapad begins to automatically cross-reference the images. Though he hadn't asked it to, apparently it had a built in program to analyze recorded images. A moment later, after a few workings, next to the image appears a clearer version of the runes. Under them, the words "Sith" appear, then beneath that "The Betrayer".


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2004)

"You all might want to take a look at this." Aerek says, showing his datapad to the others.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 7, 2004)

Bud'd peer's over Aerek's shoulder and inhales suddenly through clenched teeth. Well, that just backs up what we've faced here today then...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka absently nods her head in agreement, her mind was far to focused on the question that she truly wanted an answer too, “True… but where did this statue come from and how long has it been here?”


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Bud'd peer's over Aerek's shoulder




OOC: Are you sure about that? Bud's a foot and a half shorter than Aerek.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Skyka absently nods her head in agreement, her mind was far to focused on the question that she truly wanted an answer too, “True… but where did this statue come from and how long has it been here?”




"Let's see if we can find out." Aerek says, examining what the analysis program brought up right away, and attempting to dig a bit further (computer use).


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 8, 2004)

While the others are engaged in consulting the datapad about the statue and the runes, Barrick listens closely and, upon hearing the word 'Sith' and Skyka's question, he sets about following the drag-marks he'd seen earlier with his eyes.  He'll bring them up to the others at an opportune time, and get some companions before physically following them.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 8, 2004)

Aerek(and anyone else reading the datapad):

The program takes a few moments to work things through, and then provides a short series of data analysis. Summed up, it looks like the statue was constructed recently. It is unlikely if its any older than a year.

Barrick:

The marks along the ground are in no way difficult to follow. They lead in a fairly straight path across the opening in the trees and a few more burned huts until it reaches the treeline. Like before, there is a long path carved out. This time, though, it doesn't look to have been made the same way. A body laying in the grass against a tree provides a hint to the difference. The body is missing an arm, but the wound looks to be clean. It looks hauntingly similar to a lightsaber wound.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 10, 2004)

Knowing full well that Aerek and Skyka were able to deal with the statue remains, Bud'd was quite happy to join Barrick on his little jaunt, following tracks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Alone with only Aerek around Skyka drops her guarded demeanor while she looked upon Aerek with worried and questioning blue eyes.  

Empathically shaking her head Skyka finally puts voice to her question, “How can that be?”


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2004)

"How can what be?" Aerek asks. [ooc: I'm not sure what's confusing Skyka, and therefore Aerek doesn't know either]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With a brisk tone directed at Aerek’s confusion Skyka replies, “We drove the Sith from this planet five years ago how can the statue be less than a year old?”


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 14, 2004)

As Bud'd comes up towards the edge of the forest, Barrick points towards the body.  "Looks fresh.  _Skyka!  Aerek!_" he calls in a harsh whisper.  "I think you'd best see this."  Without waiting, he cautiously makes his way into the wood to stand near the body. 

((OOC: Any signs of life?  Or is this guy obviously dead?))


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> With a brisk tone directed at Aerek’s confusion Skyka replies, “We drove the Sith from this planet five years ago how can the statue be less than a year old?”




"All to easily, Skyka." Aerek said, trying to be compassionate. "It's possible we didn't find them all. Your planet isn't very densely populated; there are places where you could go for years without seeing another human. It's possible that the Sith returned at some point, after you left. And I hate to mention this, but it's also possible that this isn't the work of off-worlders at all, and someone local fell to the Dark Side."

[ooc: Planets are _big._ Galaxies are _huge._ Anyone with the resources to get to a sufficiently remote area, the resources and skills to survive in said remote area, and the willpower to stay there without contacting others will almost certainly succeed. It's important to remember this.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka’s eyes grow cold but Bud'd's call for help keeps her reply and she walks away from Aerek without saying a word.

Seeing Bud'd standing near the body Skyka walks over to her and calmly takes in the body, giving it a quick search for more details of its death but also it’s life...

"You don't see that everyday do you..?  Or at least you shouldn't."









*OOC:*


 If that's an IC reminded then it needs to be stated as such...  My character doesn't read the OOC notices nor does it effect how I RP my character. I myself am quite aware how big a planet, even the small size of Earth, truly is.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2004)

Lekku twitching in disgust, Bud'd nods. 

Should we, uhh.... Search it? I mean, he could've managed to get some eveidence as to where our search should take us?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Kneeling down next to the body Skyka looks up reassuringly at Bud'd, “Yes, we should, but its okay I’ll search the body.”

Not waiting for an answer Skyka begins a meticulous search of the body.









*OOC:*


 Spot + 6, Search +2; If given the chance she’ll take a 20 on the roll.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 14, 2004)

((Barrick: The body is very much dead.

Skyka: 



Spoiler



Searching the body provides a few boring grooming items, and a single small datacard from one of the jacket pockets.


))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka replies as she pulls out the datacard and holds it up for anyone who wants it, “Well its not much… but it’s a start.”


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 15, 2004)

Aerek? I think you can help us with that.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 15, 2004)

"Let's see what this says." Aerek takes the datacard and puts it into his datapad.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 15, 2004)

Curious to find out, Barrick leaves the side of the corpse and walks over to look over Aerek's shoulder at the datapad.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 16, 2004)

The information on the datacard takes a few minutes to load, as the card itself seems to be slightly damaged. Thankfully, though, the datapad's screen brings up a small block of text. Most of it is unintelligable babble, and though it is in Basic, its near impossible to understand what is being said. However, it looks that the writer gains his sense near the end, with one simple sentence:

"Witch Alka trapped in mountain. Scouts sent to kill her. Light in sky worries Hela. Other Elders believe it to be sign. Must get to city to send message to Jedi."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka takes the datapad from Aerek and begins to scan the text that he couldn’t make out.









*OOC:*


 Any chance it’s the local dialect of Sentarrii?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 23, 2004)

Skyka: 



Spoiler



Yep, and it looks like the words that aren't Basic were ones that the writer couldn't figure out in anything beyond Sentarrii. It only elaborates a little more, emphasizing the urgency to get the message off of the planet and tell the Jedi of the situation.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 23, 2004)

"Alka," says Barrick.  "I suppose that was the spirit creature we just encountered?  We should upload this information to Masters Kanas and Essenu.  Skyka, you're from this planet.  Is the name Alka familiar to you?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2004)

*OOC:*


 Ahh.... Let me consult my magic 8-ball...  GM?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

Skyka: 



Spoiler



The name isn't familiar to you specifically, but it is a common name among most of the clans you know of.



As you are looking at the datapad, you hear a familiar sound. It is a low, almost annoying beeping noise, breaking the od silence left within the burnt and ruined village. It sounds like the comlink.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Tapping the earpiece in her right ear twice, toggle her comlink on switch, Skyka greats it with her typical cool voice, “Skyka here.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 2, 2005)

At first, there is no response on the comlink. After a long couple of seconds, Master Kanas' voice is heard, sounding a bit exhausted but not nearly as rushed as before, "Skyka? It is good to hear your voice. Are you alright? Has anything happened to you?"

For a moment, he sounded like he was about to ask another question, but cut off whatever it was and it only came out as a rushed exhale.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka quickly hides her anger and confusion at the master’s shortness of words, “I’m afraid that the Sith returned to my world sometime after the Jedi liberated it…  We’ve dealt with Sith war droids and even the possibility of a Sith spirit but we’ve also encountered no truly alive sith either.”  She pauses for a second before continuing, “and my people seem to be missing.”


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 2, 2005)

Whilst Skyka talks over her comlink, Bud'd scans the surrounding area.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 3, 2005)

"They aren't missing," Kanas responded almost too quickly, "But the Sith didn't exactly leave, either. Where are you? This isn't exactly a secure frequency and for the first time on this planet, I'm worried about that."

The surrounding area seemed clear enough. There were about four or five large pathways into the surrounding forest, each heading off into the dark trees for a long distance. There don't seem to be any animals anywhere near. The remaining huts are still smoking slightly, but there don't seem to be anymore droids or...other things around.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 4, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka frowns in confusion at Kanas’ words, “but the Jedi declared that the Sith had abandoned Rollan…”  Skyka tried to work pass his words but sounded distracted as she gave vague answer to their possession, “We’re a few clicks from the ship…  If you’re truly worried about the security of the frequency than might I suggest we met up there?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 4, 2005)

"Keep the comm channel open," Master Kanas said quickly, not really sounding like he had heard what Skyka had said, "I'll be there as soon as I can. Keep your eyes open and be careful. I won't be the only one able to find you."

And then, there was a sharp click as Master Kanas turned off his comm. Somehow, the entire dead village felt even more silent after that.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 5, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

As the conversation on the comlink comes to an end Skyka again frowns at Kanas’ behavior but she coolly fills the others in what was said and then she gives her opinion while removing her comlink from her body but she complies with Kanas request to keep the channel open. 

“Frankly, I don’t know what to think.  Master Kanas should be able to detect his students without us giving are location up.  I say we setup a trap for whoever it is just in case.  Someone else try to contact Master Kanas and verify that it was truly him.”

Not waiting for anyone to reply she drops her comlink into the dense brush at the edge of one of the buildings and begins to look upon the forest with mistrustful eyes.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 6, 2005)

"You're right, Skyka. That was odd." Aerek says.

He concentrates, and attempts to contact Master Kanas using the Force, as that's pretty nearly perfectly secure.

[take 20 on untrained Telepathy for a +20; should reach a Friendly force-sensitive person within 100k; if he's within 10k, I'll just take 10]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 6, 2005)

"I wonder if there could be something wrong with the Force in this area," Barrick says, idly.  Then, "No.  I used Healing after our battles.  That could not be it.  Skyka, was there anything... _different_ about Kanas' voice?  Anything that might suggest that it wasn't him?"  Then he pauses, waiting to see if Aerek has any luck.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 6, 2005)

Aerek:
[sblock]For a quick second, you feel Master Kanas' mind, but a moment later it cuts off. Even from that short time, though, you feel a sense of worry, close to fear but still more worry than anything.[/sblock]


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 6, 2005)

Bud'd waits for Aerek's report. We should continue on. For all we know, the Lost could have tampered with our ship. Better to find them on our own terms than hide like vermin.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 6, 2005)

"I found his presense, but it cut off too quickly to communicate anything." Aerek said. "I think he was worried about something, almost afraid, but I couldn't tell if he broke the contact, or something else did."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 7, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka answers Barrick to the best of her ability, “Besides the unusual amount of worry?  I’m not really sure...” though she was willing to expand upon her thoughts Skyka stops when the others speak up.

She frowns at the large Corellian’s words; “Maybe you discovered why the Master contacted us with his comlink instead of with the force…  Aerek, try you comlink.”

As she waits for Aerek to comply she nods her head in agreement, “Though I’m not sure if she agree with the ambush idea… I agree with Bud'd, we shouldn’t allow them to find us unprepared…  Shall we move into the forest and wait for whomever was speaking on my comlink to show themselves?”


----------



## drothgery (Jan 7, 2005)

Aerek checks his comlink, with little expectation that it will accomplish anything.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 8, 2005)

As he had expected, Aerek's comlink picks up no signal on Kanas' frequency...well, he does pick hear a small rustling noise, like wind running softly through grass. But this sound is soon not important. All of you hear a distant and faint humming noise. Its far off to the direction you came from, out in the scorched lands near the old city, and seems to be growing slowly louder.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 8, 2005)

Lekku twitching in agitation, Bud'd tiredly darts to the nearest tree and hides behind it, to await what is coming. More trouble!? Should we make a run for it? Or wait for whatever it is here?


----------



## drothgery (Jan 8, 2005)

"I think we should return to the ship." Aerek said. "If trouble's following us, I'd like to have the option to run or fight. And any trouble will find us at our ship as easily as here."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 8, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Feeling much the same as Bud'd Skyka reminds herself to stay calm as she nods her head in agreement with Aerek’s idea as a stern look forms on her delicate features, “That is a most wise idea…  I suggest you hurry...  One of us should stay in the area incase it was indeed Master Kanas on my comlink and I know this forest far better than any of you.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 8, 2005)

((OOC: As requested in the OOC thread, here are you current VP totals:

-Bud'd: 6VP
-Barrick: 5VP
-Aerek: 23VP
-Skyka: 6VP))


----------



## drothgery (Jan 10, 2005)

"I think it's best if we all stay together." Aerek said. "The three of you need rest badly, and I'm hardly in better shape myself."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 11, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

There was little doubt in Skyka’s mind that that Aerek was more worried about protect her than protecting the group, but as much as she wanted to insist upon rightness of her actions she realized that Aerek was going to be far to stubborn to deal with right now.

With a frown that hinted at frustration Skyka relented, “Aerek, fine will do it your way but let us hurry back.”  

Not wanting to look at him in satisfaction she picked up her comlink, placing it back around her ear and started walking in the direction of the ship not waiting to see if the others will follow.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 11, 2005)

Before Skyka even made it to the other end of the village from where they'd come from, the distant humming noise had grown. It was soon very apparent what it was, as all of you know the sound that the somewhat 'unique' drives on the _Talon_ produce. Just a moment later, confirming the sound, you see the ship fly over, coming from the direction where it had landed. 

The ship shakes slightly in its flight, which is barely above the treeline and moving a little too fast for such an alititude. Roughly, the ship's nose turns as if to bring it down in the center of the opening that is the burnt village, but the ship has too much speed. The turn becomes a spin, and the drives obviously are unable to control it. The _Talon_ spins out of control past the opening where you all are and to the north, suddenly losing altitude and disappearing beneath the trees. A few seconds after it disappears, the sound of a loud crash reaches you.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 12, 2005)

Bud'd's head tails whipped about in astonishment as she didn't wait to find out what the others were planning to do or how they would react to this. Master Kanas!?  She yelled, running to the site of the crash, lightsaber in hand.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 12, 2005)

_I'm looking a little worse for wear_, Barrick thinks, _but it is what makes a Jedi_... he sprints off after the Twi'lek, towards where Kanas' ship has crashed, ready to grab either lightsaber or blaster should he need to.  "Come on!" he shouts to Aerek and Skyka.  "We need to see if we can help!"


----------



## drothgery (Jan 12, 2005)

Aerek isn't more than a instant behind his fellow padawans, chasing to the crash site.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 12, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Her lithe frame carries Skyka gracefully through the forest as she joins her companions in running to the wreckage while she breathlessly tries to reestablish commutations with her master by repeating the same message over and over again, “Kanas!  Do you read me?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 13, 2005)

No response came over the comm. Well, something new sounded over it instead of the silence from before. It had turned to static.

It only took a minute to come within sight of the downed ship. Though there is a large amount of thick black smoke coming from the rear sections of the ship, there doesn't seem to be any fire. The nose of the ship is buried in the ground with only the top have of the cockpit's canopy visible. There are hundreds of long scratch marks and other superficial marks all across the entire ship. Most of it looks to be from the crash. Considering that there is a huge area of trees downed that is twice the size of the ship, the long marks are no surprise. There is no sign of activity, though.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 13, 2005)

"Master Kanas!" Barrick calls, his hand ready to slip down to one of his weapons at any sign of trouble.  If he receives no reply, he'll cautiously approach the wreckage.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 13, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Seeing the caution in Barrick’s movements and trusting in his ability to protect her if something is a miss Skyka rushes to the exposed canopy looking for her master within the confines of the ship, while the shorter of her two lightsabers finds its way into her hand in case she feels the need to make a quick entry into the ship.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 13, 2005)

Bud'd, ahead of her team-mates, ran to the far side of the ship, the better to see what else might have befallen the ship and it's pilot.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 13, 2005)

Aerek follows Skyka and Barrik into the wreakage; there was a fair chance they'd need to move something heavy, and his friends would need to use the Force to do it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 14, 2005)

Unsurprisingly, there was no response to Barrick's calls. As Skyka climbs up onto the section of the canopy still above the ground, she finds that there is nothing in the interior visible beyond the usual console that's off to the side. Not far behind her, Bud'd has to go around the nose of the ship to avoid the thick smoke from the rear of the downed ship. She finds that the other side is in a bit worse shape, but mainly from being the side to take the brunt of the impact. There are deeper scars, but nothing actually breaching the hull that she can see.

On the whole, the ship is amazingly in one piece. That may have been because of the slow speed(slow compared to its normal speed at least) that the ship crashed at, but then again, could have been simple chance. Though none of you can see inside, you do feel something in there. The Force itself almost feels as thick as the smoke looks, and clouds whatever is really inside.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 15, 2005)

Aerek tries to get the ship open, assuming there's an airlock above the ground.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 17, 2005)

Aerek didn't have too much trouble finding an airlock, though at least one of the three was stuck below a large tree branch. The one Aerek reached, though, was near the middle section of the ship, away from the thick black smoke that was threatening to engulf them with a soft change of the wind. At first, the airlock did nothing except make a loud, metallic screech. A second try and the airlock slid open...well, halfway. It protested for a moment, then locked half open.

It was still enough room for Aerek to squeeze through, but a moment later the second door opened and he saw a familiar, if not slightly tired looking, face. Master Kanas looked ready to pounce, but the tension left him when he saw Aerek, managing a weak smile and trying not to pay attention to the cuts and bruises all over him. In a quick, tired voice, he said, "You're all okay? Tell me you're all okay..."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 17, 2005)

"We ran into some trouble, but we're all here." Aerek says. "What happened to you?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 18, 2005)

"Thank the Force you're alright, Master," Barrick says, relaxing somewhat.  "We're a little worse for wear.  I can't say today's been an uneventful one, but we're alright."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 18, 2005)

Master Kanas waved off any questions with a quick hand gesture, then looked around a moment. He paused, then said, "The ship should be alright for some shelter."

He then motioned for them to get inside, and led the group to the small conference room within the ship. At the moment, the room was tilted very slightly. Just enough that it was slightly disorienting, but not so much that anyone fell over. After rigging some chairs so that they wouldn't slide, Master Kanas stood back against the lowest wall and said quietly, "What did you find here?"

The question was at least slightly ironic considering his robes were tattered, scorched, and about as beat up as he was. Somehow, Master Kanas didn't seem to be paying any attention to this, instead running in that old 'business mode' that got him called thick headed by a few of his former apprentices.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 19, 2005)

Bud'd folded her hands in her lap and took a breath, making sure none other would be interrupted should she start to reply.

Master, we have not only found evidence of Sith infection, we have made efforts to confront and destroy it. Already we have been warned of our supposed soontobe untimely demises. But we have brought light to the shadows and made efforts to aid the Lost in a sad but needed violent manner.  

The Twi-lek's lekku culed in on themselves and her expression filled with sadness. I fear that we few are all that can aid this sad place. All that can hope to save it from the darkness.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka frowns slightly at Bud'd’s sadness but as she speaks she mimics Kanas’ business first manner, “My people seem to be missing, I would like to try and find out what happened to them but in the scheme of things that is really of minor importance…  We did encounter a dark force spirit that was dressed in my peoples’ traditional style but she will no longer bother anyone…  Nor did she bring me any closer to finding my people.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 20, 2005)

Master Kanas looked to Skyka with an emotionless face.

"Your people aren't missing. Most of them are dead...the rest. The rest, have encountered only two other fates that I have seen. All of the leaders of the tribes, the women, are spread out across the planet. I would expect that the spirit you encountered was one of them...especially if she was dressed in the traditional clothing. The stronger of your people have been...altered. Sith mutations. I don't know how many of them there actually are..."

He paused a moment, looking to the Twi'lek Bud'd before continuing, "Violence is usually the only way one can confront the Dark Side. It is a sad truth that you must learn to accept on your own. Yes, there is always a chance of redemption, but don't let yourself searching for such a chance leave yourself open to attack."

Again he paused, this time looking over the rest of the group and speaking more to the center of the room than anyone in particular, "When we were here during the Sith War, we were arrogant. We thought we had exterminated the Sith and cleansed the planet. We never...we never stopped to think that the infection might have already set in. I found a temple to the north. A large complex, with ancient Sith writings all over the place. They are in good shape. I managed to find what looked like the start of the story...

"One of the Sith that was here during the War stole a tribal leader from one of the many clans. He brainwashed her, tortured her, and broke her. The two waited until we had left the planet...and then struck. They took the spaceport first, stopping any kind of communication off planet. After that, they just spread like a plague. They ruined the planet and its people. 

"I...found more recents texts, not a month old. They told of a blind man who came to the planet and found the woman. Apparently, the first Sith man had died, but she lived on in seclusion. When the blind man arrived, he reinvigorated whatever it was they were doing here and...together they built the rest of the temple. That was when they gathered up the rest of the tribal leaders and corrupted them. There is a training grounds of sorts there. They're breeding Sith. Or they were...the last texts I was able to get a hold of said that the blind man left the planet. He went to some place labeled as the birthplace of power. I wasn't sure on the translation. That was about the time I was...discovered. I managed to get back to the ship in one piece but someone had gotten aboard and sabotaged the engines. We are...stuck here until we can repair them."

He trailed off then, going silent and looking to each of you carefully. For a moment, it looked as if he would continue speaking, but the feelings flowing through the Force from the Jedi Master showed a strong sense of concern and uncertainty.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka listens to the words in stunned silence…  It was simply too much for her to imagine, she had accepted shortly after leaving her family that their was a chance she might never see them again, but that didn’t prepare her for the reality that everyone who shared a drop of her blood could…  no was dead.  She felt it and there was little doubt in her mind or better yet her soul…

Realizing that Master Kanas was done speaking Skyka silently got up and walked, using all of her determination to keep from shaking as she went, out of the room and headed for what ever remained of her quarters...


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 21, 2005)

Watching Skyka leave, Bud'd fast decided that following her would not be the best course of action to take. She needed to come to grips with this awful news by herself. Moreover, it was all the twi-lek could do to keep her own feelings under control.

Master, should we not seek to rid this area of the Lost (With or without violence.) before taking on the lengthy task of repairing the engines? Staying here would leave us static targets.....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 21, 2005)

Master Kanas watched Skyka silently. He seemed to be busy with thoughts until Bud'd spoke up, then pulled himself back into reality to nod, "I agree. We need to do the job that we failed to do a year ago. I sent message out just after the...landing. I told Marin the situation and told her to stay away from Rollan."

Biting his lip, Kanas stepped forward(as best was possible in the slanted room, and said more quietly, "I think the blind man in those texts is her brother. I want her as far away from this place as possible. Somehow, though, I doubt she'll listen to reason. One good thing is that if she does come here, she's a fairly good mechanic. It could reduce the repair time from months to a week or so...but right now, I believe we should all rest," a grin actually appeared on his face then, "You all look about as bad as I feel."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 21, 2005)

"I'd hoped I was wrong. There weren't many possible conclustions after we analyzed the statue that the spirit was bound to." Aerek said, when the Master finished his explanation. 

His voice was calm, but he was mentally running through Jedi exercises to keep it that way, to try and keep swirling emotions in check. An unfocused anger -- at himself and his master, for not finishing the job years ago; at the Force, for letting so many bad things happen to one person. Concern for Skyka, perhaps more than he should feel for a friend and fellow student. Worry about what else they had missed. Duty -- he knew he was in better shape than his friends; he thought that might be true of his Master as well.


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 25, 2005)

Bud'd nods at her master's words. Yes Master, a short rest would probably do us all some good. Some will need to keep watch though?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 26, 2005)

"Despite how the ship may look from the outside, the only real trouble are the sublight engines and hyperdrive," Kanas shrugged and stepped over to the table in the center of the slanted room again, "Before I sent the message out to Marin, I got the external sensors online. Technically, we're locked up and safe at the moment. But if it would make you feel safer, I will stay in the cockpit and rest there."

Master Kanas waved a hand quickly to indicate that there wasn't going to be a debate about this, "There is, however, one important thing I need the three of you to do. Keep an eye on Skyka. This is not easy for anyone to take in, and this could very well be a dangerous time for her."


----------



## deadestdai (Jan 26, 2005)

Nodding solemly and looking to Aerek for his assent - knowing his and Skyka's bond was far stronger than her own - Bud'd made her way to the quarters she shared with Skyka to make sure the human girl was okay and, also to take the opportunity to rest herself.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 26, 2005)

"Of course." Aerek said. He would have offered to take watch himself -- and in some ways hoped for trouble; taking his lightsaber to some war droids would have been a welcome distraction -- but the master had closed that path off. And there would be no chance to speak to Skyka alone before tomorrow.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

The room was a mess, personal effects laid in random scattered over much of the tilted floor from the force of the wreck that happened not so long ago, but the room most note worthy feature was that of a single individual who’s emotions and appearance mimicked that of the room.

Though she had left only moments ago Skyka had managed to free most, apparently her emotions had stopped her from completely the task, of her hair from of its traditional, and well kept, braids.  Her pure white hair cascaded in tatters, as it remembered its place in her braids, to its full length of her waistline while her cheeks where flushed with emotion and wet from the tears that flowed unchecked from her large ice blue eyes.  

As Skyka looked over her shoulder at her approaching roommate she wiped at her tears in an obvious attempt to hide suffering from Bud’d  and she spoke not a word as she tried to hold in check the whimpering and sobbing that had dominated the room not to long ago.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

It was only mid day, though it felt like the day should have been long over. The exhaustion, both mental and physical, seemed to radiate through the ship itself. But the calm was a truly welcoming thing. Master Kanas left you all to yourselves to rest and meditate, though it was fairly obvious to all of you that he needed his own time to think.

The sun was setting when Master Kanas left the confines of the ship's cockpit, striding through the halls in his usual way, footsteps echoing through so that they could even be heard through closed doors. Bud'd and Skyka heard his footsteps pass their room, moving a little faster than usual and at the same time a little louder than usual. They stopped a little past the door. After finding Aerek, Master Kanas spoke quietly...though in the silence of the ship, everyone heard his voice, _"Aerek, I need you to come with me."_

Without another word, Kanas led Aerek to the ship's cockpit. He had a seat in his usual chair, swiveling it around and reaching to a switch, _"I told you all that I sent a message to Marin. It seems that someone else has also recieved it. Tell me what you can make of this."_

He then flipped the switch on the comm, and a female voice sounded through the cockpit. (Click sblock if you're Aerek or if you've followed Kanas to the cockpit.)

[sblock]"Master Kanas, this is Jedi Caitriona Stormflyer and Jedi Wryy'ethh, aboard the Peace Remembrance. We received your message and came as soon as we could. We are insystem and heading to you ship as best possible speed. Are you in danger, or in need a medical aid?"[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 28, 2005)

Barrick is sleeping seated in a chair in the ship's navigation room.  If someone came in, they might not think he was resting properly, but he was comfortable enough.  He awoke suddenly to hear Master Kanas jogging down the hallway and calling to Aerek.  He went to the door of the nav room and looked into the hall, but saw nothing.  He went back to his "bed", took a seat, and drifted off to dreams of Mon Calamari and the endless seas once more.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Barrick:[sblock]Your dreams are not nearly as calming as they had once been. Though the seas are still there, waves seem to grow more and more. As the waves grow and a storm seems to grow across the sky and the water itself, you can see a center. In that center of the chaos is a figure. Humanoid shaped...but beyond that, there are no details. No details other than you feel watched without being watched. As if eyes are not needed to know where you are. And at the same time, far off in another part of space...you have a feeling that a very important decision is about to be made. It is one that you know that you cannot effect, but that will likely effect the entire galaxy.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Without another word, Kanas led Aerek to the ship's cockpit. He had a seat in his usual chair, swiveling it around and reaching to a switch, _"I told you all that I sent a message to Marin. It seems that someone else has also recieved it. Tell me what you can make of this."_
> 
> He then flipped the switch on the comm, and a female voice sounded through the cockpit. (Click sblock if you're Aerek or if you've followed Kanas to the cockpit.)
> 
> [sblock]"Master Kanas, this is Jedi Caitriona Stormflyer and Jedi Wryy'ethh, aboard the Peace Remembrance. We received your message and came as soon as we could. We are insystem and heading to you ship as best possible speed. Are you in danger, or in need a medical aid?"[/sblock]




[ooc: I'm sorry I lost track of the time in-game.]

The afternoon's rest had helped Aerek calm his emotions, though not entirely. Too much was going on. Aerek thought about it for a second.

[sblock]"It's been ten years since I met a Jedi that you didn't, master." Aerek said. "I don't recognize the names. But an offer of aid seems like an odd way for the Sith to lay a trap, especially when they could have followed your transmition back to its source without warning us. I don't think it can hurt to answer, and it might help."[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Aerek:[sblock]((OOC: First, its my fault for the loss of time. I didn't really mention it enough for anyone to pay attention. Sorry.))

Master Kanas nodded, smiling some, _"I believe I may know of them...though with things as they are, I cannot place the names of the voice. It worried me and there is much on my mind. As usual, you prove to be wise and level headed. I will respond and see what they can do..."_ he trailed off, turning in the chair back to the comm.

But he didn't do anything. Just sitting there, obviously fighting with himself. Then, he turned back, _"Aerek, I must ask you to do another task. Skyka is...troubled. I had hoped that perhaps Bud'd would speak with her...though I do not know if that happened or not, she is not doing any better. She has not rested at all from what I can tell, and her physical state is just as bad as her mental, if not worse. I must leave the mental side to her, her test. The Force always provides a Jedi's final test before Knighthood on its own, and it seems her's has arrived.

"Her physical state, though, needs to be dealt with before she hurts herself. I would help her myself, but I feel that I would only trouble her more...she may blame me for what has happened here, and she wouldn't be completely wrong about it either. If you could...heal her, it would ease at least some tension. Perhaps even her own mind will calm when her body is healthy. You may not know it, but this is a lot to ask of you. But I believe you can handle anything anyone throws at you. You truly are ready to be a Knight."_[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2005)

[sblock]"I don't know if any of us are ever truly ready. I thought I was, before the first time we came to Rollan; when we left, I wasn't sure if I'd ever be." Aerek said. "I'll do what I can for Skyka, of course."

He wasn't about to tell his Master that he knew he was being tested, if nowhere near as much as Skyka was. That keeping a wounded person from dying was about the limit of what he could do reliably to heal another with the Force. Skyka meant far too much to him.[/sblock]

[assuming Master Kanas doesn't have anything more to say to Aerek, he leaves the cockpit and knocks on the door to Skyka's room]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

The hours had not passed easy for Skyka, her pain and suffering seemed to know no bounds, but it wasn’t due to the failures of her friends…  Finally after realizing that Bud’s kind and compassion words would only leave the Twi'lek in a weekend condition Skyka excused herself in the hopes that a quite walk around the ship would ease her trouble mind.

The _Ossus' Talon_ would never be described as a big ship and for someone still new to space travel or overly comfortable with the concept Skyka quickly found that the passageways and compartments where simply not abundant nor long enough for her to escape her troubles.

The meditation room, used for almost longer than time itself to cleans one of troubled thoughts, was Skyka’s last attempt of refuge but only more tears, pain, regrets, distress, and suffering greeted her.

Though Skyka would finally cry herself to the point of exhaustion the prison that was her troubled soul wouldn’t relinquish its grip upon her and allow her to fall asleep and as movement once again happened on the _Ossus' Talon_ Skyka greeted it through bloodshot eyes.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Aerek:[sblock]Master Kanas nodded, then turned back to the consoles in front of him, saying over his shoulder, _"I'll have a talk with these two Jedi and see what I can learn,"_ he then reached for a switch, stopped and said, _"I believe she is attempting to meditate in the chamber near the rear of the ship."_[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2005)

[ooc: assuming I've been using Heal Self every hour on the hour, how am I set for VP now?]

Aerek makes his way to the meditation chamber, knocking on the door (or whatever).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Somewhere in Skyka’s distressed mind she realizes that someone knocked on the door but it takes her a long time to put forth the effort to answer it.

Her voice, harsh and broke from the night of tears and crying, doesn’t penetrate the thick bulkhead of the ship as she grants permission to enter.  With the labored awkwardness that comes from distraction and lack of sleep Skyka answers to door.

Skyka wasn’t sure who it would be but she half expected it to be Aerek and as much as she wanted to smile at him in greeting but her lips refused and the smile went unformed and she backed away from the door to allow him access without saying a word.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 28, 2005)

He wasn't sure what to say to her. He wished he could take her into his arms and tell her everything was going to be all right. But everything _wasn't_ going to be all right. Her people had been wiped out -- and if any of those truly responsible were still alive, they were almost certainly long gone. And seeking revenge was a very dangerous path for a Jedi to follow.

"Master Kanas asked me to check in on you. Do you want someone to talk to?" Aerek asked, as he approached her. He also tried to do what he could for her injuries -- it wouldn't be much -- his talents were in other areas -- but he could try. 

[sblock]Spend a Force Point on his untrained Heal Another check.[/sblock]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

((Aerek will be at full VP by now. You use up 2VP in healing Skyka...and that check heals her of 5 more VP. Brings her total up to 11. Note that the others are all doing better as they have rested.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Hoping that Aerek wouldn’t mind Skyka again took a seated position, unlike before it wasn’t meant for mediation just comfort, and still untrusting of her voice she motioned for Aerek to do the same but she also tried to speak, “I’v…”  her voice broke up nearly immediately but though she hardly sounded like herself she struggled on and eventual the words where found, “I’ve not found… while alone…  what I’ve have been looking for…  so please stay.”


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2005)

Aerek sat down next to her. If he were really ready to be a Jedi Knight, he thought he ought to know what to do now. But he didn't even have a good guess.

"I'll be here as long as you want me to be." He said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Aerek’s healing touch forces Skyka to take deep breathes and some of her senses recover.  Nodding her head in acceptance of Aerek’s offer Skyka realizes deep down that Aerek isn’t comfortable with the situation at hand, Skyka herself could use a distraction, so she avoids the true reason why they are in the meditation room as she looks meekly into the ground in front of her, “I must look as bad as the _Talon_ is…  How long are we stranded here?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 29, 2005)

Bud'd and Barrick:

Both of you are awoken or disturbed from your rest by Master Kanas. He looks to be in somewhat of a rush as he finds the both of you, and says, _"It seems that a couple of Jedi in this sector have picked up my message to Marin. They are setting their ship down in the ruined village just south of here. I do not know their intentions and it is worrying to me to find other Jedi anywhere near this place. Please, come with me to meet them. It may be simply too much caution, but be on your guard. I don't detect any deception, but it is still possible."_


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2005)

"I don't know. Master Kanas said it could be a while, perhaps even months, but I hope we can manage better than that. Still, this is one of the few times I wished I'd paid more attention to Lysa when she started talking about starfighter maintenance." He said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka looks somberly at the ground at the mere mention of family, she chokes on her words as she tries to speak but before anything comprehensible is spoke and she gives into subbing coving her mouth with her small hands before bearing her face into the floor she had just been look at…


----------



## drothgery (Jan 30, 2005)

_What? Oh, that. Sometimes, you can really be an idiot, big guy._

"You can get through this." Aerek said, taking her into his arms and trying to reassure her. "I'm here for you. We all are."

He'd always thought that Master Kanas had taken her -- and Bud'd and Barrick -- on after Rollan as much for his sake as any other reason; with three younger padawans to try and set an example for, he couldn't stay depressed and convinced he was unworthy forever. Especially when that white-haired slip of a girl was doing everything she could to catch up to him. She'd never liked it when he tried to protect her, but if he could now, he would.

But what do you say to or do for someone who's homeworld has been destroyed? He'd heard of people killing themselves, and of Jedi falling to the Dark Side, for far less.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 30, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka makes no protest as Aerek’s drapes his strong arms around her instead she swiftly 
wraps her own arms tightly around him.  Clinging in a desperate manner Skyka continues to cry but Aerek’s muscular presence seems to offer her protection from the dark spirits tormenting her as soon her sobs turn into whimpers and her whimpers turn into the soft breaths of someone sleeping…


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2005)

Aerek thought Skyka needed the rest a lot more than he needed to do anything else, so he had no intention of waking her up -- at least, not for anything short of an attack. But while he didn't have any objection in theory to her falling asleep in his arms, in practice it wasn't all that comfortable; he wasn't anywhere near as tired as Skyka was, so he remained wide awake.

_No one ever it said it would be easy._ And that applied just as much to love as it did to becoming a Jedi. There are going to be a lot of traps waiting for her -- to seek revenge, to just stop caring about the rest of the galaxy, to believe that she was the only one that could save the galaxy. And if the Sith learned there was a young Jedi with her potential who stood close to the edge, they would do everything they could to push her over it. But he was determined to make sure she did not, or to drag her back if she did.

She might not feel the same way about him as he did for her, and this was hardly the time to ask about such things. But he wanted to make sure such a time would come.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

((Going to jump things ahead just a bit to get things moving...))

Master Kanas led his two other apprentices carefully back out to the ruined village. Stepping through the ruins and the remnants of the previous fight, you look up to see a small, almost box like ship slowly coming down through the atmosphere and towards you. In a rather unsteady few moments, the ship shakes a little and finds a small section between a couple of the huts to set down.

Once down, a soft hiss comes from one of the lower section of the ship and then it went silent. The cockpit's viewport was up too high to see any movement within, so Kanas kept his distance, right hand near his belt and ready to get his lightsaber...just in case. He looked to both Bud'd and Barrick and spoke quietly, _"I do believe that these Jedi are sincere, but at a time like this I believe that caution may be best."_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 1, 2005)

(in the ship)
Barrick nods at Master Kanas' words.  "Where you lead, I will, follow, Master," he says, his jowls quivering.  "But you are right to be cautious." 

(in the village)
"I certainly hope they are being truthful, Master.  I don't know if I can handle another fight.  I don't know if my companion here can. either."


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 1, 2005)

After a moment or two, a black and brown mottled furball unfolds itself down the ramp, revealing itself to be a large (is there any other kind?) wookiee.  He too has his hand on his saber, but has not drawn it yet.  He looks cautiously at the group, and calls out "Wrrrrok J'dai!  Srra Wryy'etth graaanaaa, kaaaaa'rr."  Shyriiwook:


Spoiler



Master Jedi!  I am Wryy'etth, Padawan, and here to help."


He watches to see if they seem to understand, while gesturing towards the ramp at another, still in the ship.  He is lightly dressed, lacking robe or other coverings, and simply bearing a bandolier with a few grenades, and a heavy blaster strapped to his side.  His saber hangs from the same belt.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 1, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

PPTTIIISSSS the ramp on the _Peaceful Remembrance_ lowers revealing a deeply tanned human female with short dark hair and wearing brown robes. She follows the large male Wookie. 

After the Wookie growls the woman bow deeply to each of the Jedi assembled before the ship. "*Master Kanas?*" she asks, and when he identifies himself "*I am Jedi Padawin Caitriona  Stormflyer, and this is my fellow student, Jedi Padawin Wryy'ethh. We came as soon as we could. I hope that we can help*"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Less than an hour had passed before soft moan Skyka rolls subtly in Aerek’s arms before setting down in them once again, though she was still tired Skyka had slept hard and for the moment her emotions where in check.

Her dreamy ice blue eyes looked up at Aerek in a mix between wonderment and confusion but Skyka voices no objects as she looks deeply into Aerek’s Blue eyes.

Finally she interrupts her own thoughts with a question, “How long did I sleep?”


----------



## drothgery (Feb 1, 2005)

"A little less than an hour. I was trying to decide if I should carry you to bed, but I didn't want to wake you." Aerek answers.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Taken back by Aerek’s choice of words Skyka raises a curious white eyebrow at him but as a slight blush takes to her pale cheeks she realizes she had probably misunderstood him do to her own sleepiness, “So… Ahhh, what what’s going on?  What did I miss?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 1, 2005)

Master Kanas watched the wookie and the human step down from the ramp, looking carefully to Barrick for a moment before saying, _"If you are students...where is your Master? And ah..."_ Master Kanas paused, obviously unsure of whether he should speak anymore, but continue anyway, _"...what are you doing out here? We were...assured that there were no other Jedi in this sector."_


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 1, 2005)

"Gnaaaahar RRARRK!  Wahrah..."  Shryiwook: 



Spoiler



Our Master was killed!  We are....


*Wryy'ethh trails off, and looks at Cai, clearly giving her the lead.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 1, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai smiles and pats her fellow student on his big furry arm before bowing again to Master Kanas. A sad look comes over her face before she continues “*Our teacher was Master Folgo'th, who fell to Sith poison some time ago. We were lost for some time, and were heading back towards Republic space to re-contact the Jedi Order when we received your distress call.*”


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 1, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh hangs his head as Cai speaks, and then nods.  It's fairly clear that the death is still hanging heavy on both of the students.*


----------



## drothgery (Feb 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Taken back by Aerek’s choice of words Skyka raises a curious white eyebrow at him but as a slight blush takes to her pale cheeks she realizes she had probably misunderstood him do to her own sleepiness, “So… Ahhh, what what’s going on?  What did I miss?”




Aerek stifles a laugh when Skyka blushes. "Someone -- they said they were Jedi, but we didn't recognize them -- answered the distress call Master Kanas sent out. He and he, Barrick, and Bud'd went out to meet them. We think they're probably who they say they are, but it never hurts to be cautious." He says.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 2, 2005)

"The Wookiees have no love of the Sith," Barrick says, "not in my experience, anyway.  I have never known one of those folk to serve evil.  Master, I believe our caution was unwarranted.  Though, of course, certainly not ill-advised."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Settling in a seated position next to the larger man Skyka gives him a sidewise glance at the news, “Oh?  Well theirs no doubting we could use the help…  So was it your idea to stay behind and watch me or was it Master Kanas’ idea?”

Skyka with her sideways glance had caught a glimpse of her unkempt white hair…  She tried to ignore it but finally gave in both to her embarrassment and her need to fix it and she quickly undid the few remaining braids while she smiled awkwardly back at the older larger man, “So…  Aerek.  This is what the third time we’ve violated taboos?  One from your own culture and two from my own culture?”

Though it was stated as a question it had a quality that suggest that she truly knew the answer…


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh nods ethusiastically toward Barrick.  He spreads his arms away from his lightsaber, and walks down the ramp to stand before the Jedi, and kneels in front of them, waiting for their next move.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

While Master Kanas allows himself a nod, he speaks quietly to Barrick: 



Spoiler



"I agree, however our caution may still be unwarranted. I believe their story, but perhaps that is what worries me."



He then turns to the two others, stepping forward with a more open armed gesture, _"I am glad to have some assistance, but if you heard the message then you know the danger here on this planet. In another day, I had planned to gather my students together to decide what we are to do. We cannot leave this planet in its current condition, and we cannot leave in my ship unless either of you are amazing mechanics. It is...much to as of you, but the larger our number the stronger we will be as a whole."_


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 2, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh bares his teeth, and pulls his saber, displaying it proudly (unlit) before Master Kanas.*  "Graanarao, Roooowr arrrrrha Yyyarann naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar.  Gharkkar nnahh, raaaaa nyy'ar nyy'ah."  Shryiwook


Spoiler



"I am a warrior, and will stand by your side.  If you are beset by Sith, perhaps it will help our cause as well."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 2, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai nods to her fellow students oath and adds "*The Dark Side of the Force must be opposed where it is found. We are with you in whatever you decide Master Kanas. The will of the Force has guided us here, and with it we shall not fail*"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Settling in a seated position next to the larger man Skyka gives him a sidewise glance at the news, “Oh?  Well theirs no doubting we could use the help…  So was it your idea to stay behind and watch me or was it Master Kanas’ idea?”




"He didn't ask me to come with them or to stay here, but I wasn't going anywhere." He said.



			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “So…  Aerek.  This is what the third time we’ve violated taboos?  One from your own culture and two from my own culture?”




He thinks about it for a second. "Second. It's really nit-picking to count the same incident twice, don't you think?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Her hair was nearly braided, it needed to be washed badly but such creature comforts would have to wait, Skyka smiles over her shoulder while listening to Aerek’s reason for staying and while part of her wanted to ask just why he want going to go she forced herself.  

“Nit-picking?  I don’t really think so…  I was embarrassed about my hair being down and unbraided while you where embarrassed about my lack clothes.  That hardly sounds like the nit-picking to me.”

Her hair now braided Skyka turns around so that she can look Aerek face to face with a small curious smile, “Anyhow, rather or not its nit-picking is beside the point…  Do you ever feel that destiny conspires against us…  To bring us together?”


----------



## drothgery (Feb 3, 2005)

"If it were -- and I'm not saying it is -- I'd question Destiny's sense of timing, but would it really be conspiring _against_ us?" Aerek asked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With her small smile intact Skyka answers honestly, “No!  No…  That was a poor choice of words…  Not against us but to guide us…”  Her ice blue eyes look towards the ground unsure and her hands fidget with her soiled outfit, “Or so I hope…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2005)

Nodding, Master Kanas looks to his two apprentices then to the two newcomers, _"It is likely to be safer within my ship. Yours should be safe here. I still believe that rest is necessary for my students and I, and the sun will set in a little under an hour. After we rest, then we may speak of what is to be done on this planet."_

Master Kanas then turned and quietly started back to his ship, well concealed in the spot it 'landed' in the trees.

Barrick/Bud'd:[sblock] You can both feel like something is watching you carefully. Not necessarily close by, or even with eyes, but there is a strong feeling of being watched. Observed, almost like images from a holo.[/sblock]


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 4, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh shrugs, and stretches.  He gestures at the area surrounding the ship, and says* "Raaaaaaaaar.  Gharara kk'yyar naaar naaaa."  Shyriwook



Spoiler



"I have been sitting for hours, Master.  I would explore the surroundings and keep watch."


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 4, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai nods her head in agreement and adds "*Yes, if it is acceptable with you Master, Wryy'ethh and myself would like to get a lay of the land a bit.*"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 4, 2005)

"Well, someone or something ought to give us a hint on the best way to go. This is likely to get complicated." Aerek said to Skyka.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka gives a slight smile, “I think it’s suppose to be complicated…  Love that is not destiny, or maybe both but you cannot control neither…”  Not even sure if she understands them herself Skyka blushes slightly at her own words but tries to continue, “I might not know how to say what I mean but I do understand it, we *are* suppose to be together.”

Not sure what else she can say to make Aerek believe her she closes her ice blue eyes and leans in slightly to give a tender kiss.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

Master Kanas looks very carefully between the Wookie and Cai, and after a moment says very sternly, _"Do not go far. This place is dangerous. My apprentices and I have learned this the hard way...it would not be wise for you to discover it as we did."_

Pausing, Kanas looked up to the darkening sky, watching as the distant star set across the horizon, _"I will rest until sunrise...then, we may all speak of action and exploration. Morning is a safer time for talk of darkness than the black of night."_


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 4, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh nods to Kanas, and stands, stretching his limbs.  He peers around at the immediate surrounding, and selects a way likely to be interesting, and points in that direction, looking quizzically at Cai.*


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 5, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai smiles and shrugs her shoulder to Wryy'ethh. "*Lets go this way first*" she says, planning on making a loop of the ship to check out the area. She is looking for higher ground or trees that she might be able to see farther. 

"*What do you think of Master Kanas? I have only just meet him I know... but just wondering*" she asks when they are out of earshot of everyone else.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not sure what else she can say to make Aerek believe her she closes her ice blue eyes and leans in slightly to give a tender kiss.




Despite all that she'd been hinting at, he was still a little surprised. To have her offer freely what he had hoped to ask for in another year, maybe two, was a bit of shock. _Be honest with yourself, Aerek. If she never made a move on her own, you'd've been silent even up to the day she married someone else._ Still, he hoped that she didn't catch the surprise as he kissed her back.

"I said that this was going to be complicated, Sky." Aerek said, when they broke the kiss. "But I didn't mean I thought it wasn't worth trying."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With a dismissive smile at Aerek’s concern Skyka replies, “So is life Aerek but nothing has ever felt so right…”  Sidling her legs out from under herself and out to her side, making it easier for her to lay down if need be, Skyka grins subtlety, “If your really willing to try then I suggest you instigate the next kiss.”


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 6, 2005)

Walking back to the ship, Bud'd allowed her mind to continue to wander. 

She had searched Skyka out previously with an aim to offer her aid for her anguish, but as she neared their room, she had suddenly realised that she was far from the right person to do this. Her own sense of loss was staunched by her fear of falling into hatred and the Dark Side. If Master Kanas had not saved her from the clutches of the Hutt...? To not know what had happened to her own family on Ryloth, to ignore rumours and gossip that they had been enslaved and worse. Or not. Master Kanas had told her the force would send her the answers she saught in it's own good time. He had also offered to help her deal with the pain, but she had declined, determined to try to stay opptimistic. But she could offer Skyka no such hope - _she_ already knew the fate of her family, her entire peoples. Who was Bud'd to assume she could offer solace? So the Twi'lek slept and dreamt of her torturous life as a dancer in Grodod the Hutt's palace and her escape therafter.

The newcomers seemed to pose no threat. As Barrick and Master Kanas spoke with them, Bud'd was taking time to feel through the force for unwanted watchers and other aggressive feelings. None in the immediate area come to her. Especially not form these new "Jedi". 

As introductions and direction back toward the ship were given, Bud'd couldn't help feeling that from afar, _someone_ watched. No-one close, but someone intent on their doings. Looking to Barrick, she saw him pause slightly as he entered the ship, and knew he had felt the same.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 7, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh shrugs, and considers.*  "Raanrrr shyyyrah maaaahrau naaaaaaaaa.  Shyryry kk'anna narrrr nnga rooowr."  Shyriwook:


Spoiler



"He seems a good man.  He was worried to see us, I think, and cautious, so I wonder why he is here."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2005)

Ten hours passed. The sun set, and was no beginning to rise again. Master Kanas gathered all of you together only a few minutes earlier, leading you all back into the somewhat small conference room. Well, small now because of the two extra people(especially a much larger Wookie). Though the room is still slanted a bit, the time you've spent on the ship has gotten you at least somewhat accustomed to shifting your weight.

Though there is an old holoprojector in the center of the small, circular table, Master Kanas has spread out an even more ancient scroll. It takes only a couple of moments to realize that it is a map of Rollan...a very ancient map, and Skyka even recognizes some of the writing as an older form of the native language. Scarring the old map are four dark blue marks. One near the center(in the middle of a dull green forest), is circled and labeled in actual handwriting as "Home". A good distance to the northeast, still among the great, planet wide forest, is another circled reading "Temple." Off to the north of "Home", a series of mountains grow out of the forest. Near the base of one is another mark reading "Temple?". The last mark is just south of the first "Temple" and directly west of "Home". It reads "Spaceport".

Master Kanas is holding a small marking device that was probably meant for something completely different. After giving you a moment to look at the map, he says quietly, _"Its best to ignore the terrain on the map...the mountains are still there and our ship is definitely in the forest...but we already saw the scorched land with the port. It follows north through the entire planet and the Temple I found is at the edge of it. The other in the mountains I'm not sure of. There was hinting at another temple in the writing I translated, and I studied the ah...statue you found in the nearby village. It also indicated something else in the north. So that's just a guess, really."_

He sighed and waved a hand over the map, _"Then again, for all we know there's much more than just that. The temple I found is not something to be taken lightly...when I escaped, there were at least fifteen pursuing me. I'd expect there are actually many times that number there, as the temple was larger than most captial ships. They also know that I am here, and probably have upped security.

"I have meditated but recieved no assistance in choosing a path. There is still too much unknown. Obviously, we must remove the taint from Rollan, but we need more information. It would suicide to simply charge into that Temple and confront the Darkness there. From what I found, we know that at least one of the original Sith on the planet survived in hiding. I assume the Temple I found is where that Sith began the corruption of this planet,"_ Master Kanas stepped forward, looking down at the map again, _"We may be here for a very long time if we are to completely rid this place of the Darkness. However, we should be as swift as we can. The more time we wait, the more time the there is for the taint to spread. I can no longer treat you as children. None of you are children anymore. The choices to be made are beyond any one person. We must all choose the course together...the Force will show us the way, or at least guide us along the path."_

((DR and KG: It is being assumed that Master Kanas has explained the situation to you after your exploration of the surrounding area. You didn't find much all that interesting beyond trees and animals that continually stayed out of sight.))


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 8, 2005)

"Raarrnn daaahhhr.  Warrn hroooor."  Possibly even non-Shryiwook speakers would recognize this portion of the Jedi Code.  "There is no death.  There is the Force."  

"Karrrah Nnnnrrannan'yy shaaar.  Nooooogo en'kyyy, woooooooor." Shyriwook:


Spoiler



"If there are Sith here it is our duty to destroy them.  I would prefer to strike fast against the Herd Leader (indistinct translation), before he can summon his pack."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

After Aerek’s gentle touch Skyka had slept harder and far more soundly than she had thought possible but between a lack of sleep from the previous night, the near constant emotional exhaustion, and the pained discomfort that had lead to unknown physical pleasure she was hardly surprised.  In fact she hadn’t stirred till an hour or so ago finding herself alone and gentle tucked in her own bed.

As she had listened to Master Kanas she couldn’t help but fill distracted, she had wanted to talk to Aerek but the small ship didn’t lend itself to privacy she felt they needed so she had offered only secretive smiles, but his words of them all being adults now caused more than a slight blush to forum on her pale skin and she wondered just how much her Master knew and was hinting at or if it his choice of words had been a simply coincidence.

Hiding her embarrassment she offered her assistance with the map and asked her questions, “Master Kanas for what its worth I do recognize some of the wording on the map, it’s quite ancient but it is Sentarrii, but I’m afraid that the map shows the land outside of my peoples so my usefulness is limited.  Also, Master Kanas, when you where at this temple did the Sith still have Sentarrii slave labor?”


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 9, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Standing near the tall Wookie, Cai was a human female of average height and athletic build. Her black hair was cut short, and her skin deeply tanned. She worn a brown robe over simple work cloths. Standing silently thinking about what Master Kanas has told her this morning and now during this meeting, cocern written on her face. While she agrees somewhat with what Wryy'ethh had said, she also thinks caution is in order.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

Master Kanas nods at the wookie's words, obviously understanding them, _"A quick strike could be successful, yes...but it could be dangerous, also. I avoided any sections of the temple that were occupied as best as I could. So I don't know how many are there...Sentarii or otherwise. An all outattack without that kind of knowledge on a place that has been the instrument of corruption for the entire planet is probably not the best course until we have more information."_


----------



## drothgery (Feb 10, 2005)

Aerek looks over the map, trying to keep his mind on the situation at hand; Skyka keeps creeping up in his thoughts. But he was supposed to be good at this sort of thing. 

_It's just a tactics problem. We have seven Jedi -- five whose abilities you know well, and two that can be guessed at. Relying on a lot of stealth isn't going to work; Bud'd might be able to decieve a small group with Illusion, and Sky can disappear when she wants to, but that doesn't do much for the rest of us. A Wookie won't be any better at sneaking around than I am. A strong enemy force of unknown size at one location. That's the final objective. Best course of action would be an air strike at the temple, but I don't have Lysa's fighter wing here. We don't have enough information about the other spots on the map. So..._ 

"What did you see at the 'Temple', Master?"  Aerek asked. "Did it look like they had a significant amount of modern equipment? Air defenses, communication, sensor arrays, and the like? I'd like to use your" He looks at Cai and the Wookie... "ship to do some recon, but not if that's going to be spotted by someone with the ability to do something about it. In any case, I think are first goal is to get rid of that question mark -- if there is a second temple, we need to know, and need to know what defenses, if any, are there."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Her emotions firmly hidden Skyka nods her head in agreement, “Master Kanas, I agree with Aerek’s insight.  If I might be as so bold to suggest we watch one of the temples in secret for a while we might be able to see if the Sith still have slave labor…  If they do and they are Sentarrii then I should be blend in and scout the temple itself.”


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 10, 2005)

"Sananraaa?"  Shryiwook


Spoiler



"Sentarrii?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Not really sure what the hurry creature had said Skyka only had one guess what it could have been, “The Sentarrii are the true natives of Rollan and I am one of them.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2005)

_"No one is going anywhere alone,"_ Master Kanas said a little too sharply, _"It is too dangerous and far too many Jedi have lost their way due to individual heroics in the past year."_

After a deep breath, his voice calmed again and he looked to Aerek, _"Most of the equipment looks to be salvaged from the old spaceport. Not the latest equipment, of course, but they've got some things. I didn't look for things like that, though. They could very well have air defense set up. I'd expect all of their security will be tighter after my little run in."_


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 11, 2005)

Bud'd felt it better to listen than make her own suggestions. She was no tactician, though her force skills were perfect should any need for infiltration into the enemy base be needed. 

She made this observation known and settled back to continue listening.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka is shocked at Master Kanas’ reaction to her idea; she had no desire for heroics or revenge she simply wanted to be useful.  Skyka bites back her words of apology, they would serve no purpose, but she did little to hide her surprise at the harshness of his words.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 11, 2005)

[Cai and Wryy'ethh can see that Aerek's obviously the oldest of Master Kanas' apprentices -- at 26, he's a bit old to lack a Knight's robes, and that, at about 6' 6" and 260 lbls., he's a very big guy (for a human).]

"Okay, let me think about this for a second..." Aerek says, still trying to break down the resources they've got and what they know into a plan of action. "They don't have any long range heavy weapons -- Wryy'ethh and Caitriona weren't shot down -- but they probably have local air defense, at least at the temple Master Kanas checked out. So we can use your ship, but we can't get too close to the main temple that way.

"I think our plan is probably to do what we can to draw the Sith out of the main temple in small groups, if it can be done. We don't want to give anyone a good idea of our numbers or skills; they know one Jedi is here. They might have seen Wryy'ethh and Caitriona's ship come in, but if they were monitoring our communications enough to know who was on their ship and why they came, then they'd be here by now. But planning to deal with one Jedi is a lot harder than planning to deal with seven.

"I don't think we could manage an infiltration on the main temple; too many of us are too poor at sneaking around -- and I have to include myself in that group -- and I think we'll need everyone together when we take that target on. If they've got any smaller outposts, though, it might be worth splitting up. But I'd like to throw a few ideas out about what to do next.

"First, I'm tempted to have Barrick make a few orbits and look for signals; if there are any other Sith installations beyond the temple, they'll probably be talking to each other, and we might be able to find them that way.

"Second, we could do what I suggested earlier and check out that 'second temple'. I don't like leaving a big unknown on the map when we're planning to take on enemy that's got us outnumbered pretty heavily.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 11, 2005)

"Yes," the Mon Calamari says, "Yes, a sound plan.  I think some reconnaissance would be best.  I will attempt to do this.  I can also check out this other temple if possible.  Harm two soldiers with one shot, is that the expression you humans use?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2005)

Master Kanas nodded, smiling slightly at Barrick's last comment, _"The more we know, the better off we'll be. I can go with you, Barrick. Between us, I doubt much could be missed. That is, of course, if Cai and Wryy'ethh don't mind lending us their ship."_


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 11, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

"*Oh course Master Kanas, the Peaceful Remembrance is at your disposable.*"  Cai answers. After a moment of reflection she adds “*Wryy'ethh and myself are new comers here, but I believe the more information that we gather about our mutual enemies the better it would be. This ‘second temple’ sounds like a good place to start*”


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 11, 2005)

*nod* "Raar!"


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 12, 2005)

And what would  you have the rest of us do Master?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2005)

Master Kanas looks to Bud'd and manages a slight, albiet forced, smile, _"I would have you do what you feel must be done. However, the only thing I will state outright is that no one goes anywhere alone. Not even me.

"The best course of action until Barrick and I have found out what we can, would be to check out the other Temple. It isn't that far from here, and we're going to have to head that direction eventually anyway. So unless there's anything else, I'd suggest getting ready. The longer we delay, the more time there is for the Sith to gain a stronger hold here."_


----------



## drothgery (Feb 13, 2005)

"Good luck, Master, and may the Force be with you." Aerek said. He'd suggested the mission, and he liked the odds on it. There wasn't much risk, and the possibility of high reward was excellent. He knew what the Mon Calimari could do at a sensor board -- Aerek was okay there, but Barrick was a wizard with electronics.

"I'll get into my battle armor, and then I guess we get moving." He told the others. "Sky, do you want to take point?" Logically, if she had herself back together -- and he thought she did -- then she should take the lead, unless one of the newcomers was better at the job than Skyka. Even before yesterday, though, he wouldn't have wanted her to be the first to run into any possible trouble. _Dammit, Aerek, practical considerations before personal. You *know* that._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 13, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With no delay Skyka nods her head in agreement, it was nice to have someone who trusted her something she wasn’t sure that Master Kanas did after his outburst towards her, “Of course, let me gather my belongings.”

Not waiting for a reply Skyka turns and heads for her berthing compartment but only long enough to retrieve her gear.









*OOC:*


 I have no issues if you’ll want to talk behind her back.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 13, 2005)

Bud'd nods soundlessly at Master Kanas' words and heads off behind Skyka to retrieve her gear for the mission.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 13, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh simply stands, looking slightly out of place, and checks over his few possessions.  He looks about the ship awkwardly, and then kneels down on the floor to mediate and focus himself until the others return.*


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 13, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai remains waiting also, carrying all that she needs already, her breathing steady and calm. She will study the other students, curious about their abilities and personalities


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2005)

*Barrick:*

It doesn't take too long to familiarize yourself with the controls and systems of the small starship that Cai and Wryy'ethh arrived in. The ship is about half the size of the _Ossus Talon_, and though Master Kanas is generally quiet as he assists you in getting the systems online, he does make at least one comment about the cramped cockpit and being curious how a Wookie could ever feel comfortable within it.

As the engines are brought online, Master Kanas looks to you and says, _"This was your idea, so unless anything gets too dangerous, consider yourself in charge. Where shall we check out first?_

*Temple Group:*

The trek to the northern Temple is fairly straightforward...but long. For the first half of the walk, the trees are thick and it reminds Skyka and Aerek of what Rollan had been like before the Sith arrived the previous year. Though there are definitely many creatures around, they keep a safe distance from all of you as you move through the thick forest. This area of the planet seems to be alive, much different from what has occurred in other areas. The Force itself seems to permeate from the ground and the air, the thick life strengthing it and providing a welcome change to the rest of the planet.

However, this ends as you near the mountains. In an abrupt and obviously unnatural way, the forest stops, giving way to something much different than the 'scar' you saw near the old spaceport. There, grass at least grew. Here, though, there is only barren rock. The dead land stretches out to the hills in front of you that soon rise up into the northern mountains...which are just as dead as the ground before them. As you approach the mountain, you can see a structure near the base of one of the nearest mountains. It is slightly hidden in a corner of the mountain's base, but the metal sheen near the top of the structure is easy to see against the brown mountain rock.







((Ignore the text and people in the image...and the rain...rest of it, though, is what you see.))


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 15, 2005)

Recoiling visibly at the sight of the evil temple, the twi'lek pauses and draws her blaster in readiness of an unpleasant reception from the temple dwellers.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 15, 2005)

Aerek had tried to walk next to every one of the group for at least some of the journey; up front with Skyka, with Cai and the Wookie at the rear guard, or with Bud'd in the center of their little squadron. He was trying to make sure everyone stayed alert, and to find out more about the two newcomers.

_Aerek, you aren't their commanding officer. You don't have to act like you are._ Somebody did, or at least he thought that way sometimes. _Maybe I've got too much soldier in my blood; both parents, three grandparents, a brother, a sister, and most of my cousins were in uniform once, or still are. How long have the sons -- and more and more often lately, the daughters -- of the Nexia family gone to serve the Republic in its wars, anyway?_ A long time, certainly. If he hadn't tested out well as a potential Jedi, he had no doubts of where he'd be instead. He was half-sure Lysa was force-sensitive, for that matter; you couldn't be that good as both a pilot and a commander without some help from the Force.

But there was the matter at hand. "I don't suppose anyone sees -- or senses -- anything that would let us know what's past the front door?" Aerek asked.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 15, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh looks at the temple, and bares his teeth, snarling "RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAR!" as he shakes his head.*

Shryiwook: 



Spoiler



Roughly translated: "Oh, hell no."



*He points at the temple, clearly amazed and confused.  "GRRAANK?!"  

Shryiwook: 



Spoiler



Roughly translated: "What IS that thing?!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 15, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Though she grimly nodded in agreement at seeing pull her blaster Bud’d Skyka makes no change in her plans, she had a blaster but would always preferred to close quickly on her opponents than to trade shots from afar. 

Though she felt nothing she closed her eyes at Aerek’s prompting and concentrated on the temple in front of her and the force around her…









*OOC:*


 See Force +5


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2005)

Skyka: 



Spoiler



The temple almost glows from the Force, and though you can feel other presences nearby, the details are drowned out by the temple. 3VP down.


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 15, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai is visibly shaken by the sight of the temple, and will draw her lightsaber (but not turn it on). She stands near Wryy'ethh and replies softy to him "*A place of dark worship if it is indeed a temple...*"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> As the engines are brought online, Master Kanas looks to you and says, _"This was your idea, so unless anything gets too dangerous, consider yourself in charge. Where shall we check out first?_



"Let's take the ship up above sensor range," Barrick says.  "As Aerek said, maybe we can do an orbit or two of the planet, looking for other Sith outposts.  I'll try to use our sensors at a low enough frequency that we don't have to worry about being caught, and make a few sweeps of the ground.  Our reconnaissance will have to be merely visual, though."  Then, more quietly, _"I hope there aren't any others."_

[sblock]Lost the link to the Rogue's Gallery -- but I'll be making some Spot and Search rolls to scan the planet's surface for any large structures or signs of development.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 15, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> [sblock]Lost the link to the Rogue's Gallery -- but I'll be making some Spot and Search rolls to scan the planet's surface for any large structures or signs of development.[/sblock]




[sblock]Using ship's sensors is a Computer Use check, which is why Aerek wanted Barrick doing the job...[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 16, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka forces her cold blue eyes open, but she is quickly forced to blink them repeatedly as she tries to adjust to the share volume of what she had seen and felt.  In awe her voice carries lowly, “It is far to much for me to discern, Aerek, but we are not alone, the force flows through many near by bodies.”


----------



## drothgery (Feb 16, 2005)

"I guess we're going to have to get closer to get a good idea of how many?" Aerek asked. He took out his blaster; even if he was quite a bit better with the traditional Jedi lightsaber, there was something to be said for range. "I wonder where they hid the door on that thing." 

[sblock]Spot at +0, but I'm hoping the others, particularly Skyka and the Wookie, take the hint.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 16, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai will nods and add "*Mayhaps we should spread out and examine the walls closer... or perhaps it would be best if we stick together as Master Kanas suggested*" she looks down at the ground for a second and then waits to approach the temple with the rest of the students...


Spot +3, Search +1


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 16, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh steps towards the others in the group, indicating his desire to stay together.  He also examines the temple, looking for any way in, especially something besides the front door.*  *Spot+3*


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 16, 2005)

Whilst the others search for ways into the temple, Bud'd keeps watch for roaming patrols. 

(Spot +5)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Following Aerek’s prompting Skyka quickly scans the temple with her keen eyes…









*OOC:*


 Spot +6


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

*Temple Group:*

You can all see a set of stairs carved out of the mountain that the temple is built into. They wind around the corner that the temple is holed up in and out of sight to one of the sides of the temple that faces the high wall of the mountain surrounding it. However, there don't seem to be any others wandering out outside, or even any windows in the temple itself.


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 17, 2005)

I see no roaming guards to speak of. Unless any have seen look-outs within the temple, we should move on.  The twi'lek looks about a little concerned about  the fact that they'd make a good target for some large projectile.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 17, 2005)

[OOC: _Addenda to my earlier action: +10 Computer Use._]


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 17, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*



> I see no roaming guards to speak of. Unless any have seen look-outs within the temple, we should move on.  The twi'lek looks about a little concerned about  the fact that they'd make a good target for some large projectile.




Cai shakes her head "*Neither do I... let us get this over with as quickly as possible*"  and she will move forward with the rest


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 17, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh nods in agreement, and draws his lightsaber, though he does not activate it.  He moves to take up a position at the front of the group almost unconciously, but tries to move as quietly as possible as he does.*


----------



## drothgery (Feb 17, 2005)

_Well, Aerek, this was *your* idea._ "Well, here goes nothing..." He said, following Skyka and the Wookie.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 17, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Staying close in an effort to protect Aerek from the possible blaster fire, unless told otherwise, Skyka glances up at Aerek with a supportive smile as she to heads for the temple.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 19, 2005)

*Barrick:*

_"We're going to have to stay in the lower atmosphere if we want to be sure we don't miss anything, so you might want to get comfortable and keep your eyes open,"_ Master Kanas says as the small ship begins to rise off the ground and starts towards the south.

After an hour, with the help of the computer gridding out the planet's surface, you have done a good scan of about a sixth of the planet. The southern section of the planet proved to be empty of any kind of structure, though the forest seemed to be intact and thriving. Master Kanas then brought the ship around to the section of the planet opposite to where the old spaceport and the two temples were.

Here, the forest is patchy, with many holes that would look perfectly normal if not for the empty, uncoloured craters within them. Despite this, though, you find no signs of development that would hint at another temple or a Sith stronghold. Or at least, not until you reach the northern pole of the planet. There, the sensors pick up at least five or six smaller objects along with three or so much larger ones. What they are, you can't discern from the sensors, and at the altitude the ship is currently at, you can't see the ground clear enough.

*Temple:*

Following the path that wraps around the large temple, you can feel a power eminating from the large, stone structure. The path ends in a two meter wide, rail-less bridge that arcs up from the mountain wall to a small, dark opening in the mid section of the temple itself. This black opening is the only such opening you have seen, and there are no hints at light.

((Going to have to go in single file...marching order please.))


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 19, 2005)

"Blast!" Barrick half-shouts and then, looking towards the Jedi Master, apologizes for the show of frustration.  "We can't see what those things are.  Do you have any communication lines open to the ones on the ground?  We should let them know about this."


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 19, 2005)

Knowing her skills are poorly suited to combat or infiltration situations, Bud'd waits until she can take a mid point position within the line before she go's in.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 19, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka pauses only long enough for her fellow padawan to fall in line, if no one objects she will continue at the point.









*OOC:*


 First in…  Last out?  Lightsabers are drawn but not powered on.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 19, 2005)

If no one objects, Aerek argues for

Skyka (point)
Aerek
Bud'd
Caitriona 
Wryy'ethh (rearguard)

He also fishes a glow rod and a liquid cable dispenser out of his pack, re-arranging things so that the glow rod is poking out the top and can be turned on if visibility gets too poor.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 20, 2005)

That's acceptable to Wryy'ethh.  He too will draw his saber, but not light it up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 21, 2005)

*Barrick:*

_"It might be a bad idea to send the others a message...its probably safe to just tell them when we're all back,"_ Master Kanas said over his shoulder as he leaned over slightly to look down to the object. After a moment, he sighed and said, _"I'm tempted to bring us down a little lower to check those things out, but it may be a better idea to finish the whole scan before that. Unless you're up for a change of pace, of course..."_

((Another reason for no communication with the other group is you and Master Kanas are now about two hours ahead of them. Headaches would ensue.))

*Temple:*

The walk across the bridge was slow, but only because the farther it went, the smaller it got. Eventually, it held at a single width that was especially tough for Wryy'ethh to walk across. At more than a few points, the strength of the stone bridge was questionable, as a few rocks could be heard tumbling down below you.

Finally reaching the entrance to the temple, you find that it is actually five meters over your heads...and the distance you had to walk across the stone bridge only helps to prove the perspective you had before actually reaching it. The inside is dimly lit, leaving many dark shadowy spots but still enough light for all of you to see without too much trouble.  The very large corridor, which is about half as wide as it is high, goes straight ahead for as far as you can see. Though about twenty meters ahead of you, a pyramid shaped object is dangling upside down from the ceiling at what looks to be a junction of another large corridor.

As far as you can tell, there isn't anyone nearby.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 21, 2005)

When Wryy'ethh finally crossed the bridge, Aerek drew his liquid cable back into the dispenser and put it away. The path wasn't easy, though; he'd want everyone holding on to the cable when they had to leave. He also holstered his blaster and took out his lightsaber, joining the others who had done so already. But in single file, he could shoot over Skyka; there hadn't been enough room to step up next to her.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 21, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh points to the object, concern evidence in his face.*  "Arrrrahn naaaagharaar harrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh naa?"  Shyr:


Spoiler



"That object, is it a trap, or a dark side symbol that we should fear?"


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 21, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

(occ assuming the Cai knows that not everyone speaks the language /occ)

Cai nods her head and says softly to the others "*Wryy'ethh thinks that is either a trap or a Dark Side symbol... either way something me might wish to fear.*"

(occ how large is the pyramid? Does Cai think she would hold it up with TK? /occ)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 21, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka frowns to herself, she didn’t know why the big hairy creature had let out a roar or why Cai insisted on comfort it when it was to their best advantage to be quite but she bit her tongue in an effort not to add to the noise, while she took a few steps away from the others in an effort to better see and hear her surroundings.









*OOC:*


 Listen +6 Spot + 6; and conformation on rather or not we are inside the pyramid.  (I’m thinking we’re still outside of its threshold.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

((Just for some clarification, the pyramid shaped object is inverted, and looks to be a part of the ceiling, with its point a little above Wyyr'ethh's head level, at the intersection.))

Though you can feel the Force flowing through the building in a somewhat ominous way, it doesn't seem like the pyramid shaped object is held up by anything other than simple construction...though it is a bit odd as the thing looks to be solid stone and probably weighs more than a speeder.

In the relative quiet of the entrance corridor, you hear nothing beyond your own footsteps and breathing.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 22, 2005)

"Let's figure out what's in this room before we start heading down other paths." Aerek says, starting to pace along the nearest wall. He does take out his datapad and saves a snapshot of the pyramid, and of anything else he thinks is interesting.


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 22, 2005)

*The wookiee shivers, and shakes his head empathically, pointing again at the thing.  He is clearly agitated, and says (at a slightly reduced volume)* "Naa?!  Raaaaaahrnnn haaooohn reeeeeeeeeean!  Raarnk yaaaraa?  Unuh krooon ryyye!"  Shryi:


Spoiler



"How do we know?!  A place this evil must have traps!  Why is it there?  I'm not walking under it until we know!"


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 22, 2005)

Bud'd was also a little perturbed at the Wookie's howling, but did her best to not let it show on her features. Calm friend Wookie. Unless we have means to find out in a swift fashion, I fear our best course of action is to just head on after our search off this area and hope we won't fall foul of this "trap", or, whatever it is. Either way, I will do my best to hold it up whilst the rest of us pass beneath.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 22, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka shadows the larger man, her intent clear, she was going to protection for him while he was distracted with his datapad.  Skyka whispers softly so only he can hear her concern, “Aerek, careful…  I would like to know we are alone before we investigate father.”


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 22, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai quickly nods to Wryy'ethh but then follows the others in quitely


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

*Temple:*

You notice that as you get close to the pyramid, both it and the nearby walls are covered in odd writings. They are in no language any of you recognize, but the geometric writing seems to cover all of the walls after the empty ones at the entrance. It is almost similar to what you remember Master Kanas speaking of finding at the 'primary' Temple.

Two of the three other corridors go on until fading into black. But the large corridor to the right has a light at the end of it. Faint, almost red-orange, and about sixty or so meters down. You cannot see any source of it, though.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 24, 2005)

Someone who didn't know Aerek might think he was paying more attention to his datapad than what was going on around him; Master Kanas' other apprentices knew that he was not, that he was looking up from his screen every few seconds and otherwise staying as alert as he couldd.

"I wonder if the computer will come up with anything on this writing; I'm not making any sense of it, myself." He says out loud, though it doesn't seem like he's talking to anyone in particular.

[He takes a few pictures of the writings and runs some analysis programs on it. Computer Use +5 and +2 from a datapad -> +7; Knowledge (Jedi lore) +7.]


----------



## dead_radish (Feb 24, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh considers the three passages, and gestures at the lighted passage.*  "Roooowra shaaaaa yarrrr'n.  Raa'ayn hoooowoor."  Shryi


Spoiler



"I would prefer this tunnel.  Better an enemy seen than hidden."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 25, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Never one to trust in computers Skyka bit her tongue when Aerek asked is question, to Skyka it seemed like it would simply be smarter to move quickly to their goal and move just as quickly back out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2005)

Aerek:[sblock]While the datapad can't make anything from the text, you do recognize it as an ancient Sith writing. You can't read it though, only having known how the writing looks from some old runes and such that Master Kanas showed you years ago.[/sblock]


----------



## Karl Green (Feb 25, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai looks back to the wookie and nodding says to the group (as lightly as possible for all to hear) "*Wryy'ethh thinks we should go down that tunnel...*" 

She remains somewhat in the middle of the group, defering to the others for leadership as they have been here for sometime and know their opponents better then Wryy'ethh or herself did.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 26, 2005)

"I think this looks like ancient Sith writings; I've seen some examples before." Aerek said. "I can't read them, though, and the computer doesn't seem to be any better than me at this one. I guess I'll have Master Kanas take a look at them when he gets back."

(When Cai relays the Wookie's suggestion)

"Well, a path with a light on is more likely to have someone at the end of it, and we're guessing in any case. It's as good a choice as any."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 26, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka frowns as she disagrees with the Wookie’s suggestion but she doesn’t voice her objection, giving only Aerek a hint of her displeasure when they make eye contact.  It’s apparent to him that she preferred the more direct path to the temple but she quickly moves to lead the others down the side path.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

Following the hallway down towards the light, you hear the sounds of metal striking metal...among other objects. The sounds are accented with heavy breathing, quick footsteps and an occasional cry of triumph. As the corridor comes to an end, you can see the source of the red orange light is from a series of torches that are situated throughout the large room in front of you. Directly across from the hallway you are in, about fifty meters away, is door. Closed.

The sounds are loud now, and glancing around the corner shows a wide open room. There are ancient, bladed weapons hung across the walls, and you can see eight figures as the source of the sounds. Four of them hold large, wooden spears while the other four hold good sized vibroblades...at least, the soft hum and the blurry view of the weapons makes it seem that they are vibroblades. They are split off in pairs, spear against blade, and dueling with each other.

From where you stand at the edge of the corridor, you have a bit of cover from them, though a few steps will take you into the room and out into the open. So far, though, they don't seem to have heard or seen you.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 27, 2005)

_And this is where living up to the Jedi code is problematic if you've got a good grasp of military tactics, Aerek. Striking first, without warning, and assuming these people are hostile would be far better strategy -- the odds of them being capable of standing against us are not good, and I'd bet every last credit I've got that we'll have to avoid these people if we don't want to fight them. But that's not the Jedi way, and besides, we're here for information._

"Bud'd, can you see if any of them are Force-sensitive?" Aerek whispers quickly. The Twi'lek was far more sensitive to that kind of thing than he was, or than Skyka -- though both women had far more skill than he in that area. He wished he'd had more time to ask about Cai and Wyr'reth, but there was none right now.

Aerek has his lightsaber ready to turn out, and is trying to get a better look at the sparring partners without losing his cover.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Though not asked to Skyka also focuses on the people before her but not for the same reasons as Aerek had asked, her intent was faces and rather or not she recognized any of them and also in an attempt to pick up any words spoken. 









*OOC:*


 Listen + 6 and Spot +6


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 28, 2005)

Nodding in agreement with Aerek, Bud'd concentrates on the group of duelists. Opening herself to their aura's and briefly stroking their minds in an as unobtrusive way as possible, she seeks whether these figures are indeed sensitive to the life giving Force. 

(See Force +10)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 28, 2005)

Skyka:[sblock]You don't really hear any distinct words, but it seems to be mostly Basic. None of the figures, who are both male and female, look distinctly Sentarrii.[/sblock]

Bud'd:[sblock]You feel the strength of the Force in the nearest of them...a man weilding a vibroblade. He has a strong presence in the Force, but nothing compared to you or your companions. Also, note that you can only detect the Force in ONE(the nearest/strongest unless you dictate another) check. So thats 3VP per person if you want to check them all. For now, only 3VP down.[/sblock]


----------



## deadestdai (Feb 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Bud'd:[sblock]You feel the strength of the Force in the nearest of them...a man weilding a vibroblade. He has a strong presence in the Force, but nothing compared to you or your companions. Also, note that you can only detect the Force in ONE(the nearest/strongest unless you dictate another) check. So thats 3VP per person if you want to check them all. For now, only 3VP down.[/sblock]




GM: 



Spoiler



Check them all....


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 28, 2005)

Bud'd:[sblock]All eight of them have auras in the Force. It feels strongest in the four weilding vibroblades, and the strength of the Force within the four weiling spears reminds you of how young apprentices feel before they recieve much training at all. That's 21 more VP down...brings you down to 11VP total.[/sblock]


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 1, 2005)

*Bud'd Dwelve, Female Twi'lek - Jedi Consular 6 - WP10, VP11/35*

Opening her eyes, Bud'd turns to Aerek and whispers, We should be wary, they all, are aware in the Force. Let us hope they do not use it for evil pursuits. The Twi'lek's lekku curled apprehensively and she checked the charge on her blaster. She had a bad feeling about this.....


----------



## drothgery (Mar 1, 2005)

"We can't be certain... but in this place, it's likely they're drawing from the Dark Side. Anyone think we should try to back off before we're noticed? Or that we can?" Aerek asked, trying to be just loud enough for his companions to hear him. He didn't like the idea of leaving wielders of the Dark Side of the Force unchallenged, but they were here to get information, not to clear out the building.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai nods and slows starts to back up... while she hates to think that leaving these dark siders behind, they have seen little of the temple so far and there may well be other dangers


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 1, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh starts to speak, but thinks better ofi it, and rather types something out on his datapad, which he shows to Cai and the others.*

~They might sneak up on us if we leave them here.  If we don't deal with them now, we must keep them in mind, and consider them to be behind us.~


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka silent followed Cai lead, she didn’t want to go down this path in the first place nor did she feel the need to slaughter those that where obvious, by their choice of weapons, rather inexperienced students.

For Skyka it was simple, it was far better to go to the heart of the matter than to toy around the edge.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 1, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*



> *Wryy'ethh starts to speak, but thinks better ofi it, and rather types something out on his datapad, which he shows to Cai and the others.*
> 
> ~They might sneak up on us if we leave them here.  If we don't deal with them now, we must keep them in mind, and consider them to be behind us.~





*Cai nods to Wryy'ethh but waves* him back out of the hallway. When they are out of earshot of those below she will add "*I agree with your completely Wryy'ethh but we are here to recon only I believe. If we must fight we will, but if we can avoid them I believe that we must.*" she then looks to the others, especially Aerek "*If you agree Sire Aerek. I do not wish to question your decisions as you seem best to leading our group*"


----------



## drothgery (Mar 1, 2005)

"Okay, then let's get out of here." Aerek says, in the same whisper he'd been speaking in since they saw the others, covering their retreat down the hall they had followed.

When they were well beyond human hearing range from the Dark Side initiates, he'd answer Cai more completely. _I guess the newscasters only tried to make Lysa into a holostar on Corellia, or they would have asked about my name._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

For the first time in a long while Skyka voices her opinion, “Yes, lets backtrack to main passage and the inverted pyramid.  I want to continue down the main passageway.”


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bud'd Dwelve, Female Twi'lek - Jedi Consular 6 - WP10, VP11/35*

Again Bud'd nods soundlessly, content to follow Aerek's lead.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 2, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh shrugs, and follows the group, content to take up the rear position.  He glances over his shoulder very regularly as they return down the passage.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 2, 2005)

You retreat back to the crossroads in the hallway, and as far as you can tell, none of those people you saw took any notice of you. At least, you don't see them following you. Once back, the two other corridors look the same as you left them...extending off into black.

((For reference...the way you came in is now to your right.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

At the junction Skyka pulls up short and offers a slight wave of her hand towards the passage on their left, “As I stated before I think we should proceed down the main path.”


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 3, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh shrugs, still glancing over his shoulder, and points down the left passage as well.*


----------



## drothgery (Mar 4, 2005)

"Let's do it, then." Aerek says, agreeing to Skyka's suggestion.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

The corridor to the right leads on in relative darkness for a much greater distance than the first one you travelled down, but it eventually leads to a low-ceilinged, T-shaped break. On either side only ten meters down each way, is a turbolift. The silver metal is bright and a very sharp contrast to the stone walls around you.

And just as you reach them, the turbolift off to the right has its door slide open. A young human male with short black hair. He wears a black shirt and trousers with sharp, red piping...his belt doesn't look to hold a weapon. And though the image is somewhat offset by his very surprised looking face, he still manages to look almost intimidating when he says in slightly accented Basic, "Who are you?!"

Skyka:[sblock]He doesn't look to be Sentarii.[/sblock]


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 4, 2005)

*Bud'd Dwelve, Female Twi'lek - Jedi Consular 6 - WP10, VP11/35*

Bud'd, seizing the moment, hides her blaster behind her back and motions with her hand towards to the man's direction. We are nothing to be remembered, move along.  

GM: 



Spoiler



Can't get to my books right now, but try Affect Mind to cause the person to move on as if he had not noticed us. +13


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 4, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh sits silently, doing his best to be non-threatening, but prepared to be suddenly violent, if need be.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 6, 2005)

((Bud'd is down 4 more VP.))

The young man blinked slightly and his expression went from surprised to confused. A realization washed over him, and the man let out a sudden yelp of surprise, reaching for a weapon that he wasn't carrying and realizing this a little too late. Quickly, he scrambled back to the turbolift, running the short distance as fast as he could.

Just as he reached it, the ceiling and stone walls collapsed in, crashing down behind him. The stones hit hard, and though they didn't actually fall on any of you, they now stand in a large wall where the short hallway once was. On the other side of it, you can hear the sound of the turbolift door opening and then closing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka frowns slightly at the turn in events, it could have been worse but probably not by much, “I think it’s safe to assume that our element of surprise is gone,” she turns to face her companions, “and no doubt Master Kanas would want us to leave…”

Her voice trails off as she lets her question go unspoken.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 6, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh turns to face behind the group, his saber springing to life.*  "Rooooon wryyyy arrhh!  Siiiirah wrooon!"  Shryi:


Spoiler



"But we have learned nothing!  To retreat would serve no purpose!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka allows her annoyances to cross her ice cold features, “Screaming about it isn’t going to help.  So keep it down.”

Though her blue eyes do turn to Cai hopeful for a translation of what Wryy'ethh said.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2005)

"We can't go any farther without cutting through this wall here." Aerek said. "And I think we're going to have company before that. More importantly, if that bridge is contested, then getting out of here is going to be tricky. Let's see how much trouble we run into between here and the front door. If it's not too serious, then maybe we can keep looking; if not, we get out of here. A botched recon job is better than getting killed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 7, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka pinched her lip together tightly, she didn’t disagree with Aerek’s decision but she didn’t complete agree with it either.  Part of her wanted a chance at those who had slaughtered her people but the chances of getting to those who were truly responsible could be lost if they left now their case of surprise forever gone but she wouldn’t place the safety of others, especially Aerek, in jeopardy, “Agreed, we should be going while we still have that option.”









*OOC:*


 If no one objects she’ll take her spot on point and proceed to lead the out of the temple.  Lightsabers still drawn but not ignited.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 7, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai smiles calmy to Skyka and replies "*He feels we need to discover something before we retreat... I think that we already have discovered something... that there are warriors being training here and that there are more then a few of them. Our surprise is also blown. But I am ready to follow which ever way; retreat or continue*"


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 7, 2005)

Breathing a little hard, Bud'd readies herself for the probable flight from the temple.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 7, 2005)

"Let's go then. Box around Bud'd as long as we've got the room for it; Sky and I lead, Cai and Wyr'reth trail. I don't like running any more than the rest of you, but every soldier I've ever known has said that you don't fight without a clear escape route unless you don't have a choice." Aerek said.

[lightsaber is out and in both hands, ready to be turned on at the first hint of trouble]


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 7, 2005)

You make it to the break in the corridor before running into the inevitable trouble. Standing under that great, inverted pyramid is a group of humans wearing the same black, red-piped uniform as the young man who ran off. There are six of them, though they do not look to be the same ones you saw dueling earlier.

These six are all male, with square jaws and determined looks on their faces. The expressions in their eyes hints at a deep rooted malice. All of them hold large, half meter long vibroblades, the humming of the blades echoing slightly. One the the men near the center smiles coldly, "You are the Jedi we have heard so much about...no?"

*Skyka:*[sblock]Though he doesn't look Sentarii, his accent is definitely of Sentarii origin.[/sblock]

((We'll go ahead and jump into Initiative as everyone seems ready to fight[though, of course, you don't have to.] Aerek 10. Skyka 7. Bud'd 3. Cai 19. Wryy'ethh 22. Temple Students 9. Puts the order at:

Wryy'ethh, Cai, Aerek, Temple Students, Skyka, then Bud'd. Actions?


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 7, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, WP/VP: 51/14*

Cai hisses under her breath... _these must be Sith Students_ she thinks but does not activate her lightsaber... yet. Maybe they are not, and until confirmed she does not wish to start a fight if there is no need to. She does however focus herself, calling on the Force to slowly fill her with calm and control...


Battlemind +12, don't have my book, what is the VP cost for this?


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 7, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh knows an ambush party when he sees one, but he hopes someone will stall for a bit of time while the warriors prepare themselves.*

OOC: Activate Battlemind, taking 10 for a 21


----------



## drothgery (Mar 7, 2005)

"And unless I miss my guess, you have been taught a little of power and told you can be Sith. Not enough, though; either your master thinks you are expendable, or you really don't know what's likely happen if you face lightsabers with vibroblades." Aerek says.

OOC: Enhance Ability (strength), taking 10 for a +21. I'm pretty sure +2 to hit and +3 to damage (because Aerek uses his lightsaber two-handed) for 3 VP from Enhance Ability (Strength) is a better deal than +3 to hit for 5 VP from Battlemind.


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 8, 2005)

**On her turn**
Startled by the group of men, Bud'd backs a step unintentionally into whoever is behind her before gathering her wits and making sure that those who are able can deal with these men without her as an obstruction. Instinctively, she turns and readies her blaster to face anything that may have decided to come in from the rear of the group.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 8, 2005)

((Wryy: Battlemind result gives you a +3 to attack for 10 rounds...costs you 5VP.

Cai: Your Battlemind result is an 18, which is also a +3 for 10 rounds...and also costs you 5VP.

Aerek: Your correct, so that's 3VP down.))

"There have been wagers placed on our effectiveness, yes," said the man, who seemed to be the strongest personality in the group from the way he held himself and the others would nod, "I am surprised, though, to have the chance to win it so soon. I had at least expected another month!" he then turned to the others around him and barked, "Ches'na Tarrek!"

*Sentarri Speakers:*[sblock]"Kill them!"[/sblock]

((Everyone has to make Will saves, though everyone will have a different DC to beat. First up is Aerek, who gets a 14. Fails and takes 12 vitality damage. Next up is Skyka, who gets a 20 and automatically succeeds, so she only takes 6 damage. Next is Bud'd, who gets a 16 on her save. She passes and only takes 4 damage...though she's now down to 3VP. Cai is next, and an 11. Fails and takes 14 damage. Wryy'ethh is last, and he gets a 23. A pass, so he takes 8 damage.

Also, Skyka gets targetted again, and has to make another Will save. This time, she gets a 12. A failure, and she takes another 12 damage.))

In a second, all of you feel sudden, tight grips upon your throats. While Wryy'eth, Bud'd, and Skyka manage to shake of the majority of the sudden pain, Cai and Aerek are both nearly overwhelmed just trying to breathe. But the invisible grips fade away suddenly, and you can see the 'leader' of the supposed Sith standing proudly, obviously calling the Force around him. 

He then reaches out with a hand, and Skyka feels another grip on her throat, this time crushing even more so than before and almost bringing her down to her knees from the intense pain.

((...and need actions for Skyka...))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 8, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Pushing past her pain Skyka leaps towards the leader in an effort to close the distance between the two groups and hopefully to distract the inexperienced from continuing their assault on her companions.  Her lightsabers flair to life as she screams only one word, “Zarn’sti!”  Sentarrii: 



Spoiler



“Traitors!”











*OOC:*


 Skyka will Move to E9, assuming that S6 is the leader, and attack with both lightsabers.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 8, 2005)

Edit: cleared this post and put revised action down-thread.


----------



## Karl Green (Mar 8, 2005)

*Caitriona 'Cai' Stormflyer, Jedi Guardian 6, VP/WP: 34/14*

Cai grunts as she staggers back. Then (next round) hissing she ignites her lightsaber and charges to square G9 and attacks the Sith there...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 9, 2005)

((Skyka can only attack with one lightsaber...takes a full attack to use both unless I'm mistaken(and if I am, don't hesitate to point it out and direct me to the right page). Her attack is a 30...confirmed critical hit and deals 18 Wound damage. Didn't really need two weapons for that one...))

A quick few steps and a horizontal slash with her lightsaber and Skyka easily cleaves through the leader of the group. His body hits the stone floor in two pieces, a look of shock and surprise frozen on his face. The same look is on the rest of the student's faces, and considering Skyka's smaller size, its hard not to be surprised.

Bud'd:[sblock]Nothing behind you at the moment, but you do notice that you can no longer see the pile of rubble that had fallen before...not that its too far away, but it simply isn't there.[/sblock]

((Round is over...Wryy'ethh is up.))


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 9, 2005)

Disgusted at the fact that the group and expecially herself had been tricked by the minor image placed in their heads, Bud'd resolves to tell the others of her finding once this ruckuss with the Sith was over. 
GM: 



Spoiler



She turns to the conflict and will fire on any enemy that is not in hand-to-hand combat *(Att +8 dam 3d8+2 Crit 20 x2)*. Otherwise, if the fight comes to an end, she'll point out her realisation regarding the false rockfall.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 9, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

No look of sympathy radiated from the pale controlled visage of Skyka, her words and tone also matched her controlled presence, “Hesta do setti ev rekton eh vectori tun suri…”   Sentarrii: 



Spoiler



“Place your weapons on the floor and no harm will come to you…”











*OOC:*


 Speaking, free action for now…


----------



## drothgery (Mar 10, 2005)

Aerek will shrug off the attack and move to D9, attacking S5. Seeing how rattled they were by Skyka taking down one of them in one stroke, he'll try and duplicate the feat by Power Attacking for 4 points.

Edit: With Enhance Ability and Power Attack figured in, this attack should be at +9 to hit for 3d8 + 11 damage.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

((Wanted to mention that we're still waiting on an action from Wryy, since I'm assuming that Skyka's comments are for her NEXT turn(that assumption is because of Bud'd taking her 'action' already). Thought I should make that known just in case you guys were waiting on me.))


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 11, 2005)

OOC: Sorry - I didn't get the notice this thread updated for some reason.

Wryy steps up to D6, assualting Sith S5.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 11, 2005)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Wryy steps up to D6, assualting Sith S5.




OOC note from the party tactician: That's not possible. You could get to D6, though you'd have to go between S1 and S2 to get there (which would draw an AoO, unless Wyr'reth has some way of avoiding this). But from there, you could only attack S1 and S2. You can safely attack S5 from C9, D9 (though that's where Aerek's planning on moving to, so I'll have to change my action if you go there), or D8. Moving to C7, B7, B8, or B9 and attacking from there would be possible, but you'd draw an AoO to get there.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2005)

*OOC:*


 Yes on AoO.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 12, 2005)

D9, sorry.  I had about 3 seconds of free time yesterday.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 12, 2005)

Okay, I think I'll wait until my action comes up to decide where Aerek ends up moving to, then.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2005)

((Alrighty...Wryy moves to D9, but he CANNOT attack, as it requires a double move for him to get there. So, Cai's up. She moves to G9 and attacks S4. Her attack is an 18. That hits, and S4 takes 15 damage.))

Both Wryy'ethh and Cai charge in from the back, moving in to flank Skyka with lightsabers ablaze. Cai takes a quick swing towards the nearest of the black and red clad men. With a little effort, the man ducks under the swing, the humm of its energy slashing straight over his back and taking a small piece of the corner of the wall to Cai's left in the process.

((Aerek's up...))


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 12, 2005)

OOC: Bah.  Meters.  Gotta remember that.    And don't forget about Wryy's Agile Repost feat, if it should come in to play!


----------



## drothgery (Mar 13, 2005)

Aerek steps up between Cai and Skyka to attack S4 from F9.

power attacking for 4 points; +9 to hit for 3d8 + 11 damage


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 14, 2005)

((Aerek's attack is a 19, that hits an S4 takes 23 damage.))

Moving in and swinging hard, Aerek's lightsaber catches the winded student across the chest. The blade burns a long mark across the young man's chest, getting a loud yelp of pain from him as he stumbles away from the blade before diving in with his vibroblade.

((Students are up...S1 steps forward and attacks Wryy. His attack is a 20, which hits and deals 10 vitality damage. S2 takes a step forward and attacks Skyka. His attack is a 23. A hit, and Skyka takes 7 vitality damage. S3 moves forward and attacks Aerek...attack is a 19. A hit, and 14 vitality damage to Aerek. S4 ignore Cai and attacks Aerek...his attack is a 26. Yet another hit, and 9 more vitality damge to Aerek(brings him down to 7VP). Lastly, S5 attacks Wryy, and his attack is a 13. Finally, a miss.))

Seemingly as one, all of the vibroblade wielding young men dive forward. Wryy'ethh barely avoids losing his hand from one of the large blades that jabs in, but has no trouble avoiding a second strike. 

In front of Skyka, the young man ignores the dead corpse and charges forward, jabbing at her stomach with the sharp blade, though she manages to sidestep it and the blade only grazes her torso.

Cai is ignored as the two nearest her instead swing their blades at Aerek. The first blade misses Aerek's hand, but instead skins his wrist enough for it to sting. The second vibroblade, from the already injured student, is aimed straight for Aerek's neck, but the injured man overextends and nearly falls off balance. The blade, though, gets almost too close to Aerek's neck.

((Skyka and Bud'd are up...new map is up, though its fairly simple.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 15, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

As Skyka twists out of the way of the Sith blade she brings her both of her lightsabers down upon the student to corrupted, or stupid, to accept her terms, “Arv’ek pitt thia.” Sentarrii: 



Spoiler



“So be it.”











*OOC:*


 Two lightsabers at s2


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 15, 2005)

*Bud'd Dwelve, Female Twi'lek - Jedi Consular 6 - WP 10, VP 3/35*

Bringing her blaster up to bear, Bud'd takes aim at the left most student and fires. (Att +8 dam 3d8+2 Crit 20 x2). 

She then, drops her blaster moves behind Aerek a little, whips out and ignites her lightsaber, offers an invite with her free hand and readies for any charge that might come her way from her target. (Draw lightsaber and move to F11)

(If drawing a weapon is a move option, then she'll just move to F11 in order to make the student cross a bunch of AoO areas with her blaster in her hand.)


----------



## drothgery (Mar 16, 2005)

OOC: It may be a while before Aerek's turn comes around, but since my pencil-and-paper game is on Tuesdays, and I don't want to hold things up, so ...

Aerek full attacks, no power attacking. If S4 is still standing, he'll attack S4 first, otherwise, he'll attack S3.

first attack, +13 to hit; second attack, +8 to hit; 3d8+7 damage


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

((Skyka's first attack against S2 is a 20. That hits and deals 8 damage. Second attack is a 17. Another hit, and 10 more damage.))

Two bright blurrs from Skyka's lightsabers arc over and to the side of the vibroblade weilding 'Sith'. The young man moves quickly to avoid both of the slashes, grinning as he did in a very unnerving fashion.

((Fixing action after clarification...Bud'd fires her blaster at S5. Attack is a 17. That hits, and S5 takes 16 damage.))

A quick shot from Bud'd's blaster pistol streaks past Wryy'ethh's shoulder and nearly catches the leftmost of the 'Sith' in the shoulder. The young man manages to twist out of the way, though, instead taking the shot as it burns across his torso and impacts the stone wall behind him.

((Wryy, Cai, and Aerek are up next for the new round.))


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ((Skyka's first attack against S2 is a 20. That hits and deals 8 damage. Second attack is a 17. Another hit, and 10 more damage.))
> 
> Two bright blurrs from Skyka's lightsabers arc over and to the side of the vibroblade weilding 'Sith'. The young man moves quickly to avoid both of the slashes, grinning as he did in a very unnerving fashion.
> 
> ((Without Quick Draw, yes drawing a weapon is a move action. So, unless I'm reading wrong, I'm assuming that Bud'd simply draws her lightsaber and moves to F11. So...Wryy'ethh, Cai, and Aerek are up next.))



**OOC: Irk, no... She *fires* if anything at S5 *then moves*. The lightsaber thing is only if she could draw it and move too. Shooting and getting out of the way right now is more important than having weapons out. Sorry for the confusion... :/ **


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 16, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh snarls at those in front of him, clear followers of the Dark Side.  Like those that slew his master.  The rage that is his birthright boils up inside him, and fills him with righteous anger as he swings his saber at the grinning Sith who taunts his ally.*

OOC: Activate Wookiee Rage, declare dodge against S5, and attack S2.  I think he's at +17 doing 3d8+7 with the rage and the battlemind.  If S5 attacks him, he gets an AoO against him due to Agile Riposte.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

((Yep, looks right to me. Wryy's attack is a 28. That's a hit, and S2 takes 20 damage.))

The bright blur of light from Wyrr'ethh's heavy lightsaber swing arcs straight through the man in front of him, cleanly lopping off his left arm without any mess at all. There is a short yelp of pain that is cut off by gritted teeth and a glare as the young man ignores the fact that he only has one arm left and grips the vibroblade tightly in his right hand.

((Waiting on Cai...))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 19, 2005)

((NPCing Cai...she full attacks, with the first attack against S4. Attack is a 20. Hits and S4 takes another 16 damage. Now he's down. Her second attack is against S3, and its a 10, misses.))

Her lightsaber swinging up through a long arc, Cai easily finishes off the already injured Sith. The blade comes up through his chest, nearly cleaving him in two. As his body collapses to the ground with long burn marks across the chest, Cai spins her blade and swings horizontally in front of Aerek at the other Sith, though the young man ducks without too much trouble.

((Aerek's first attack against S3 is a natural 1. No other effect though(which is lucky). His second attack is a 21. That hits and S3 takes 18 damage.))

As Cai moves out of the way, Aerek's blade arcs in, though he nearly takes off her arm in the process and gives the young man an easy opportunity to sidestep the swing. A second, faster swing catches the Sith off guard from the look on his face, but he manages to get an arm out and force Aerek's attack back without losing his hand to the lightsaber.

((Sith are up. S1 attacks Wryy...attack is a 25. That hits and Wryy takes 8 damage. Note that this brings Wryy down to 24VP because of the VP from Rage. 
S2 takes a 2m step back and uses Force Grip on Skyka. She has to make a Will save vs. 15 for half damage. She gets a 25, so takes 2VP damage. 
S3 attacks Aerek, and the attack is a 26, which hits and Aerek takes 7VP damage. Aerek is down to 0VP. The armor has saved you from taking any WP damage.
S5 takes a 2m step and uses Force Grip against Bud'd. Bud'd makes a Will Save vs. DC 15. She gets a 25, so only takes 8 damage. Brings her down to 5WP. Bud'd is fatigued(-2 Str and Dex) and has to make a DC 10 Fort save or be knocked out. She gets a 15, so she's still up, just hurt.))

In a flurry of movement, Wryy'ethh nearly loses a large patch of his furr across the his side to a lightning fast slice from the humming vibroblade of the young human in front of him. The Sith doesn't seem to be phased by Wryy's large size, and instead seems to be attempting to use it to his advantage by staying low.

The Sith in front of Skyka shows a slightly panicked expression on his face before he takes a big step back and out of her reach. With an unsteady hand, he reaches out towards her. For a moment, Skyka can feel the same crushing grip upon her windpipe, but has little trouble shaking it off compared to the last time.

Aerek, though, is finally having some trouble as the Sith in front of him uses the momentum from the blocked lightsaber swing to twist under the large man's reach and jab at Aerek's stomach. Thankfully, the battle armor takes the brunt of the vibroblade and it just leaves a long mark as it glides off and nearly throws the young Sith off balance.

On Wryy'ethh's other side, the second Sith takes a step next to the wall. While keeping his vibroblade up in a defensive position, the young man reaches out behind the larger Wookie. In a moment, Bud'd feels a tight hand squeezing at her throat. The pain goes deep, and it almost feels like claws ripping at her neck, but somehow she manages to force the phantom pain away.

((Actions for Bud'd and Skyka?))


----------



## deadestdai (Mar 19, 2005)

*Bud'd Dwelve, Female Twi'lek - Jedi Consular 6 - WP 5/10, VP 0/35*

With a pained gasp, Bud'd took desperate gulps of air and almost lost her footing under the Sith' attack. Her head swam a little and she knew things were becoming desperate. Guessing that the man would probably quite happily stay where he was and keep trying to choke her with his Dark Side powers, the Twi'lek calmly draws her lightsaber and not only flicks it on. The glowing orange blade leap's from it's handle, but not the usualsaber length that was to be expected. Holding her now extended-blade weapon in two hands, Bud'd calls upon the Force to aid her and makes a desperate last ditch effort to remove the student from the fray. 

(Use two force points to aid her strike if possible, draw lightsaber and set to extended length 4m = Large Weapon, move closer to and attack S5 with -2 STR and DEX  [Though only to within weapons max reach, E11 if those are 2m squares] - Att +9 dam 3d8 Crit 18-20 [Mod - Extended Crit Range] x2)

**OOC: Couldn't work out whether AMG had decided on whether the drawing weapon was free action or not, but thought to take liberties anyhow!  Please correct me if I need to change this.**


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 19, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Seeing Aerek faltering against the Sith Skyka nearly panics as she ignores everything around her minus Aerek and the Sith that was threatening to end his life.  Shifting her weight on her agile feet Skyka screamed her worry as she brings her lightsabers upon the Sith, “Aerek!  No!”









*OOC:*


 Two lightsabers at S3


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

((Skyka's first attack against S3 is a 25. That hits and S3 takes 8 more damage. Her off hand attack is an 11. Misses.))

If Skyka had not called out, the Sith might not have glanced her direction and sidestepped both of her lightsaber slashes. The first at least took a small amount of his black tunic off as he moved, but it would have had a lot more than just his tunic if he'd not moved.

((Going to say forget SWd20 and go ahead with drawing weapon as part of a move if your BAB is +1 or higher. Consistent enough with D&D. So, Bud'd's attack against S5 is a 14. That's a miss.))

The Sith that had once held a smug look on his face from injuring Bud'd quickly changes his expression at seeing her large lightsaber ignite. For a moment, he looks about ready to attempt parrying the lightsaber strike with his vibroblade, but sense takes hold of him and he simply ducks under the swing of the long blade.

((Wryy, Cai, and Aerek are up for the new round...))


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 22, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh growls, worried about his companions.  He shifts his grip to a doublehanded wield, and slashes at S1, while doing his best to be sure S5 doesn't get past him to the rest of the group.*

OOC: Attack S1, declare dodge against S5, so AoO against S5 if he attacks


----------



## drothgery (Mar 22, 2005)

If Cai doesn't finish off S3, Aerek will full-attack S3, otherwise, take a 2-meter step to E8 and full-attack S2.

_I suppose I'll have to learn to live with her taking risks for me. But that doesn't mean I have to like it._ Aerek thinks when he sees Sky attack his immediate opponent.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 22, 2005)

((Wryy's attack against S1 is a natural 1. A miss, but luckily no other effects.

Cai takes a step up and attacks S3. First attack is a 14. Misses. Second is a 20. That hits and S3 takes 21 damage. Very dead.))

With Bud'd just a couple steps behind him, Wryy'ethh swings his lightsaber at the Sith in front of him. However, the young human has no trouble at all avoiding the strike, looking ready to use the momentum from his dodge to dive straight for the much larger Wookie.

On the other side of the corridor, though, Cai has little trouble putting her lightsaber straight through the already injured Sith's chest. She took a step behind him before doing so, and Skyka only saw the tip of Cai's blade extend out through the young Sith's chest before it retracted and the man collapsed to the ground.

((Aerek's first attack against S2 is a 12. A miss. His second attack is a 17. That hits, and S2 takes 17 damage. Another Sith down.))

Stepping in front of Skyka to the Sith who had retreated from her, Aerek swings his lightsaber. The first swing goes over the man's head as he ducks and attempts to roll away despite the obvious injuries that are causing him pain in the movement. It catches up with him, though, just as Aerek's lightsaber does. With an unusually gruesome cut to the chest from Aerek's blade, the Sith falls down to the stone floor unmoving.

((Sith are up. S1 attacks Wryy. Attack is a 21. A hit, and Wryy takes 12 Vitality damage. Down to 12VP. S5 takes a step back, out of Bud'd's reach, and also attacks Wryy. His attack is a natural 1. No way. And Wryy gets an AoO against him...that attack is a 14. Yet another miss.))

In front of Wryy'ethh, the smaller human lunges forward with the sharp vibroblade. Wryy is lucky to get out of the blade's way, though this time he does lose a small amount of furr on his side to the Sith's weapon. Next to him, the other Sith attempts to take advantage of this, but instead nearly drops his blade in mid swing.

Though Wryy'ethh attempts to take advantage of this mistake, a quick swing of his lightsaber towards the Sith to his left is still easily avoided.

((Skyka and Bud'd are up next. I tried to get a new map for you guys but Excel is being evil.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 22, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With half the corridor cleared Skyka turns her attention to the side that the wookie had been anchoring, while a frown of worry continues to grace her delicate features, she wants nothing more than for the tried Aerek to stay behind her but she knows its pointless to ask or to even expect this of him as she wouldn’t do it herself if he asked.

The violet lightsabers, almost nothing more than an extension of her being, slashes in a deadly arc at one of the remaining, yet persistent, Sith.









*OOC:*


 Attacking S1 with both lightsabers.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 23, 2005)

(in case you want to finish things up tonight, since it's now 5 on 2 and so pretty much game over for our Sith, Aerek will full attack S1 if he's still alive by his turn, or move and attack S5 if he's not)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 24, 2005)

((Skyka's first attack against S1 is a 22. That hits and S1 takes 15 damage. Her off hand attack is a 15, just hits. That's another 11 damage.))

Nearly surrounded now, the young Sith is only able to avoid Skyka's two slashes due to her being forced to avoid hitting either Wryy'ethh or Aerek. Of course, backing into either of them is also an equally dangerous option, and the slightest hint of worry can be seen on the young man's face as he tries to figure out his next move.

((Bud'd steps up and attacks S5 again. Attack is a 17. Hits, and S5 takes 12 damage.))

Taking a step up behind the large wookie and pressing herself to the cold stone wall, Bud'd points her large lightsaber and and thrusts it out at the Sith and right past Wryy'ethh. Though it doesn't actually hit the young man, he nearly falls into his companion to avoid it.

((End of the round...Wrry, Cai, and Aerek are up.))


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 24, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh growls angrily at his singed fur, but clearly is focused on the fight.  He swings at the Sith that scorched him, keeping his eyes focused on the Sith's blade*.

OOC: Attack and dodge against S5.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

((Wryy'ethh's attack against S1 is a 15. A hit, and S1 takes another 17 damage. He's down.))

The wookie's lightsaber strikes easily, finishing off the already exhausted Sith in a single sweep. As usual, there is no blood from the long gash the lightsaber left across his chest, but the burn mark creates the same uneasy smell in the air.

Behind you, though, a new sound breaks through the hum of lightsabers and heavy breathing. The sound of heavy, fast moving footsteps. Glancing back to see the source of the sounds, you see a new figure. He is a tall man, even taller than Aerek, with sharp features and long brown hair. Two deep set, piercing eyes watch all of you, but that isn't what really catches your eyes.

What catches your eye is the very large, blood red colour heavy armor adorning his body. It doesn't shine as much as suck in the small amount of light in the area. And in his hand, held to the side, is a metal blade with a gold hilt. He holds it up slightly and smiles, speaking in very clean and perfected Basic, "You will leave the child be."

Cai steps to Skyka's side, turning away from the last of the young men and looking to the armored Sith. She doesn't say anything, but turns an easy expression on Skyka, obviously showing she is unsure of what to do.

((New map is up...S7 is the new guy. Aerek is up. Note that S7's initiative drops him in between Wryy'ethh and Cai, so he's already done his action for this round.))


----------



## drothgery (Mar 25, 2005)

Aerek took advantage of the respite to heal himself, and to reply to the man. Something wasn't right. _Why would a Sith do anything to save a student who was losing a fight?_ That was completely against their doctrine, as he understood it.

"Isn't the Sith way that the strong survive, and the weak die? It's not the Jedi way, but I'm guessing you know that quite well." Aerek said.

(heal self +11; take 10 if possible); he can't fail the check, so I'm hoping it's okay to do this even though I've got no VP left.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 25, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka remains silent as her ice blue eyes keeps both the student and the newest arrival in sight, as her eyes travel from one to the other she catches Cai’s eyes and tries to reassure her with her own before they, finely, end up steering at the new arrival, “That’s fine, I think we’re about to leave anyhow…”









*OOC:*


 Sense Motive on the “Lord” Skyka isn’t quite what to make of him or if he’s even really there.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

The red armoured man smiled dangerously at Aerek's words, "Come now, Jedi, look around you. Have not the weak been culled?" he then turned to face the still slightly panicked looking young Sith and spoke in language that none of you had ever heard before, "Kestha itok cro."

The young Sith looked past Wryy'ethh and the other Jedi, nodding quickly before retreating off down the left hallway. With only the newly arrived Sith left, you all notice something else behind him. Down that corridor from which the ceiling had collapsed in, you see nothing. It looks as crisp and cleanly carved off at the end of the corridor as it had before the first of the Sith had escaped.

Skyka:[sblock]He seems to be real enough.[/sblock]

((Roughly sticking to Initiative order here...Bud'd's just holding her ground for the moment, so that puts us back to the top of the order with Wryy'ethh.))


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 26, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh simply glares at the man, and activates Heal Self, using a roll.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 26, 2005)

((Aerek: I wll allow you to take 10 on the check...so its a 21, costing you no VP and restoring 10VP. Up to 10VP now.

Wryy'ehh: Heal Self check is a 15. So you heal yourself 4 more VP, bringing you up to 16.

And while we're getting the rule stuff out of the way. Skyka, Bud'd, Wryy'ethh, and Cai have to make Ref saves for half damage...Skyka gets a 27. Bud'd a 20. Wryy a 15. Cai a 14. The Wookie and Cai fail, taking 9 damage each. That brings Wryy'ethh down to 7VP. Bud'd and Skyka only take 4 damage. Bud'd is down to 1WP, and fails her save to stay conscious. Skyka's down to 11VP.

Skyka also has to make a Will save. She gets a 12. Fails.))

With that same smile still etched on the armored man's face, he reaches out with his free hand idly. Suddenly, a heavy, invisible wall slams into the four of you closest to him. Though Bud'd is able to resist the heavy strength of the blow, she collapses to the stone floor unconscious, lightsaber rolling out of her hand and deactivating.

"An interesting one, you are..." he says quietly as the hand forms a tight fist. Skyka sees the two empty eyes lock onto her, and a second later her entire body is lifted up off of the ground and pulled closer to the red armored man. She is stopped just out of reach of him, held in the air as he gives her a long look over, "A Jedi from Rollan...yes?"

((Action for Aerek...?))


----------



## drothgery (Mar 26, 2005)

"Skyka!" Aerek shouts, and closes to attack the newcomer.

I _think_ Aerek can reach him without charging...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 27, 2005)

((Aerek can just get to E13. His attack is a 22. That's a hit, and S7 takes 18 damage.))

Moving past the held Skyka, Aerek's quick lightsaber strike nearly caught the armored man across the chest. Just before the blade reached him, however, his right arm flashed up and the metal sword he held collided with Aerek's blade. But the lightsaber didn't go through it, instead, the metal sword held Aerek's blade, with the man grinning and even pushing Aerek back with only one hand, "You are weak, Jedi...I expected a challenge."

((Skyka's up(but she can't actually move) and then Wryy'ethh.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Unable to move Skyka concentrates upon the force, calling upon it to relax and relieve her tired muscles of pain.









*OOC:*


 Heal Self, taking a to for a result of 15. 1d6 +2 VPs


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 27, 2005)

*Perhaps a rational action is more appropriate here, but Wryy'ethh is still in the grip of his Wookiee Rage, the anger of his species coursing through his veins.  As this newcomer threatens his new companions, he growls, raises his saber high, and charges to D13, slashing at the man with all his might, but still keeping a wary eye on him.*

OOC: Charge, attack, declare dodge.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 28, 2005)

"If you'd rather let us rest a bit, that would be fine..." Aerek says, trying not to show the slightest bit of concern that this guy was pushing him back one-handed despite his Force-enhanced Strength. And then he put everything he had into his next attack.

Full-attack S7; if he can set up flanking with a 2-meter step, he does it. Aerek uses a Force Point, and Power Attacks for all he's got (6 points) -- it probably wouldn't be a good idea mechanically, except that the Force Point dice apply to pretty much everything except damage for a full round, and that Aerek's primary concern is for Skyka to get out alive. +7/+2 to hit (+2d6 from the Force Point), 3d8+13 damage.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 28, 2005)

((First, important note for everyone. 3 Rounds Left on the Battlemind/Enhance Ability bonuses. Also, 3 more Rounds left for Wryy'ethh's Rage wears off. Skyka's Heal Self heals her 6VP, bringing her back up to 17VP.

Wryy can charge(had to make sure). So, his attack is a 22. Just hits and S7 takes 25 damage.))

Charging up next to the armored man and side by side with Aerek, Wryy'ethh's heavy swing of his lightsaber would have cleaved off the man's arm if not for a slight shift to the right, sending the blade of energy grazing across the bright red arm. Almost casually, the man turns his head towards the large Wookie, only to smirk.

((Skyka gets another Will save against being held. She gets a 9, still stuck. Wryy also has to make a Will save. He gets an 8 and also fails. Both of them are being moved. Update map shows how far. That's two move actions. 

S7 then uses Heroic Surge to get an attack against Aerek. His attack is a 32. Confirmed critical hit. Aerek takes 7WP damage. And yes, that's after DR is applied. 7WP and 10VP remaining for Aerek. He's now fatigued, also, so -2 Str and Dex.))

The Sith's smirk grows a bit as he takes a short glance at the sliced part of his armor, "I'm sorry, but your friend was here first. You'll have to wait until your turn if you'd like to play."

With a casual movement of his free hand, Wryy'ethh suddenly feels a grip around his body, and he is flung back down the corridor, over Bud'd's unconscious body and off towards the exit. He does manage to land on his feet, at least. The Sith then looks back to Aerek, looking down his nose at the slightly smaller Jedi, "Let us have a little room, hm?"

Another motion of his hand sends the still struggling Skyka a couple of meters back, giving Aerek more room behind him. Then, suddenly, the armored Sith's expression completely changes to one of pure ferocity. In two quick moves and a violent battle cry escaping the Sith's throat, his single armed sword forces Aerek back and the lightsaber out of the way just for long enough for his metal blade to spin around and swing in a long diagonal strike. It hits hard. digging straight through Aerek's Jedi armor to his skin underneath and cutting up from his torso to his shoulder.

((Aerek's actions seem all the more appropriate now. The Force Point can only provide a +11 bonus. So, with the fatigue penalty added in, his first attack is a 30. That hits and S7 takes 28 damage. One of those just happens to be Wound damage. His second attack is a 24. Hits, and that's 18 more WP damage.))

Taking advantage of a large opening left by the Sith's long, upwards strike, Aerek's lightsaber arcs across a similar path. The blade cuts across the red armor, ripping off pain and finally digging through it and giving the Sith a short cut across the upper chest. A sudden second strike swings back across, cutting in deeper this time and leaving a deep gash across both the man's armor and his chest.

A deeper red can be seen through the damaged armor, but somehow the Sith is keeping a straight face as if nothing has happened.

((Whew...note that also, in the background, Cai has moved over to Bud'd and is getting ready to carry her out of the Temple. New map is up. Skyka[still can't move] and Wryy'ethh are up again.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka eyes go wide in shock at seeing Aerek take such a brutal blow and she lets out a long anguishing scream as she causes upon the force to break her invisible bindings.









*OOC:*


 Using a force point…  And assuming that breaks the hold I shall continue… 







Running towards the Sith Skyka slithers past Aerek as she screams at him, “Aerek! Go.  Now!”









*OOC:*


 Two attacks.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 28, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh howls in fury, and rushes back to the fight, moving up to stand beside Aerek (and/or Skyka) facing this new foe (D13), eyeing him with more respect, but also more rage (declare dodge/agile riposte).*


----------



## drothgery (Mar 28, 2005)

(Aerek's actions are very much dependent on what the others do, so I'm going to hold off declaring anything for now)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 28, 2005)

((Skyka's Force Point provider her with a +6 bonus for the round. So, her Will save to break free is a 27. She's free now, and can act. Note that she cannot make two attacks, as she has to move 4m to reach the Sith. Skyka only gets one attack, and the attack is also a 27, and that is a hit. S7 only takes 4 Wound damage, but he's down.))

Drawing upon the Force, Skyka attempts once more to free herself of the Sith's invisible grip. With a sudden, renewed strength, she forces the Sith's power away, dropping her back down a half meter to her feet. A quick two steps to Aerek's side and a jab from her primary lightsaber are all that it takes.

The Sith is caught off guard, his focus still primarily on defending himself from Aerek, and so Skyka's blade finds its mark easily, digging in straight through the Sith's red armor at the stomach and skewering him. He gasps painfull, and a look of surprise locks onto his face before he drops the metal sword to the stone floor. A moment later, the Sith's body follows, crumbling lifelessly without even a final word.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 28, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh roars his defiance at the dead Sith, uncaring about the noise.  As the roar ends, he visibly shakes off the effects of his rage, then spends a further few seconds concentrating, and restoring his center.  He sees his companions, and quickly moves to Budd, placing his hands on her, and willing a bit of Force to flow from him into her.*  (OOC: Untrained Heal Other, rolling and hoping).


----------



## drothgery (Mar 28, 2005)

_I love that woman._ Aerek thinks as the Sith crumples to the ground.

"We've got to get back to Master Kanas. If we can't get Bud'd walking, we'll have to carry her." He says, not about to mention that he's pretty seriously injured himself, and obviously so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka hardly casts the death Sith a second glance as she kills her violet colored lightsabers and moves quickly over to Aerek…  Her ice blue eyes conveying all that she really wants to say but is unable to, at least for now, “I agree, but time is of the essence and your not doing to good yourself…  Hopefully I can ease your pain.”

Her hand quickly reaches out for him as she concentrates upon the force…









*OOC:*


 Heal Another +5 She’ll try for wound points, but will take what ever she gets…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 28, 2005)

((Wryy'ethh can't heal Bud'd. His Wis is a -1, and he needs at least a 20 to heal any Wound Points, and that's all that matters. She's unconscious, so healing vitality isn't going to do her any good.

Skyka's heal another check for Aerek is an 8. Fails and she's down 1 more VP.))

Cai quietly lifts up Bud'd, straining slightly but then looking to Wryy'ethh and then the others, "I will carry her. Quickly, let's get out of here before anyone else comes this way."

She doesn't start towards the exit, though, looking to the rest of you with a slightly worried expression.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka’s eyes fall apologetically upon Aerek and she simply shakes her head at her failure as she whispers to him, “Its never been one of my better skills…  I’m sorry,”  She sighs once before she continues at her normal speaking level, “Cai is right.  We need to go now.  Are you okay to walk or should Wryy'ethh carry you?”


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 29, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh shakes his head, and reaches, trying to take Budd from Cai's arms.* "Raaohhhr arrrr!"  Shryi:


Spoiler



"I can carry her."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 29, 2005)

"I can walk. Or run if I have to." Aerek says. "But let's go. And Cai, the Wookie's right. You're the only one of us who's in any shape to fight; you need your hands free."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Never one to admit her weaknesses Skyka calmly replies, “I look far worse than I feel…  I can still fight if need be.”  As she starts to guide Aerek down the corridor Skyka’s soft voice turns to a whisper as she frets over the large man beside her through the hallways, “Aerek?  Promise me if we run into anymore you’ll continue on and leave them to Cai and me?”


----------



## drothgery (Mar 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “Aerek?  Promise me if we run into anymore you’ll continue on and leave them to Cai and me?”




"We're not likely to have that option. If there's any more trouble, and whoever's causing it isn't stupid, it'll be on that bridge on the way out. In fact, that tough guy should have held off and faced us there. I wonder why he didn't." Aerek says.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 29, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Aerek’s comments cause Skyka to want to hurry up and she slides her small frame under his large frame in an effort to make their trip quicker.  She whispers her worry not wanting the others to hear it, “Lets not consider it until we get you back into the ship...”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 29, 2005)

After handing over Bud'd's unconscious body to Wryy'ethh, Cai waits for everyone to pass, "I will go last and guard the rear."

You all make it to the bridge without encountering any others, and it looks like no one is following you currently. Of course, that currently is no longer the least of your worries. The bridge is. Or rather, the lack of bridge. The stone arcs out for about two meters, then stops. From the look of it, the enter bridge beyond that point has completely collapsed.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 29, 2005)

(how large is the chasm? what's below it?)

Aerek flips open his comlink. "Master Kanas?" He says, testing the connection...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

((The chasm's at least 60 or so meters deep. As far as you can tell, below is just more rock.))

It takes a short moment, but the comm crackles slightly and you hear the familiar voice of Master Kanas, _"I hear you, Aerek...though the connection's a little weak on my end. I think we've found something up here in the north."_


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2005)

"I was hoping you could fly by and pick us up; a bridge we crossed seems to have been destroyed. And Bud'd and I aren't in any shape to do any rock climbing." Aerek tells his master.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

There was a pause. A long one. Then, the crackling returned along with Master Kanas' voice, _"Keep the comm channel open and we'll do what we can to find you. It may take us a few minutes to reach you, though. Think you can hang on that long?"_


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2005)

"I think so; we aren't in great shape, but what I'm pretty sure were one Sith and five apprentices are dead." Aerek says.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Letting Aerek handle their extraction Skyka keeps her keen uneasy eyes upon their surroundings.  Skyka was uneasy for a number of things, Aerek’s condition, the Sith temple was still close and so were the Sith inside it, and maybe the most distressing thing was the uncanny feeling of déjà vu, the last time Master Kanas had tried to pick them up had been disastrous, “Aerek, you might want to remind Master Kanas to be careful…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 30, 2005)

There is no response from Master Kanas, though you do not hear the click of the comm being shut off, so he's probably already on his way. Two minutes of silence pass. Two very long minutes.

And then a sound begins to slowly rise through the corridors. Immediately, you all are able to recognize it as the sound of footsteps...heavy footsteps, and a great many of them. The lack of any major light sources makes it nearly impossible to see anything, but the sounds are slowly growing louder and closer.

Wryy'ethh:[sblock]You can distantly see a group of black droids moving towards you. They're not yet at the four way junction, and it looks like they outnumber you at least two to one.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 30, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Peering into the unpenetrable darkness with little success Skyka ignites her lightsabers as she warns them all ominously, “Aerek, I think you should tell Master Kanas to hurry…”


----------



## drothgery (Mar 30, 2005)

"Master, about that time I thought we had... we don't." Aerek says over the comlink.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 31, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh growls, his voice cracking slighty.*  "Rooowrar!  Haarr'n arrrrrr naaarraan roowoso sarrryy!" Shryi:


Spoiler



Droids!  At least twice our number, almost to the 4 way intersection!"


.  *He quickly pulls off the frag grenades he's been carrying, and hands them to anyone who's willing to take one, and accurate.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka looks suspiciously at the Wookiee, she had no grasp of what he was trying to say, but she quickly decided he was harmless and turned her attention back to the approaching footfalls as she called out to Cai, “What’s he trying to tell us!”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

((...Wryy'ethh has no frag grenades. He has two stun grenades, though.))

"Around twice our number of droids are about to reach the intersection," Cai growls, turning to try and look down the dark corridor but looking back to the rest of you in annoyance, "Anyone got any ideas? We're a bit cornered if no one noticed and I doubt stun grenades are going to do any good against droids."

As the heavy footsteps continue to grow louder, Master Kanas' voice cuts in from the comlink, _"Its going to be at least another minute or so, Aerek. Going as fast as this ship will take us, but these mountains are a mess. Having enough trouble keeping locked onto your signal."_


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 31, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh growls desperately, and searches the entryway with his eyes, looking for any possible way to shut down the passageway - something that could be blocked, destroyed, etc.  His thoughts drift back to the pyramid of stone, and he tries to recall if tehre was anyway it could be lowered.  And finally, he scans for any sort of vines or plants near the entrance.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

The stone entrance is just as devoid of plantlife as the rest of the mountainous area. As for anything else, the stone walls are well made, and look to be holding very strong. There is nothing at all between you and the intersection. The pyramid of stone looked to simply be an object jutting out from the ceiling, and its entire base was connected strongly to the ceiling.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2005)

(How wide is the chasm? Is there anywhere we can take cover?)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

The bridge goes out for about two meters before it breaks off. From that to the other end, its about ten or fifteen meters. Because of the way the unrailed bridge goes straight into the stone temple, there is no where to take cover.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

“I suggest we hang back and delay the inevitable as long as possible, maybe their programming is simple and they wait time firing blasters…  We should be able to hold them off for sometime if they chose to do that…  If not.  Well, Aerek you stay behind us and protect Bud’d.”


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2005)

"What we need is Bud'd awake. She could shift us across a 15 meter gap no problem. As is, though... do you think any of you could get Skyka across with a cable line?" He asks.


----------



## dead_radish (Mar 31, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh nods, flexing his claws.*  "ROOOwrarra sryyya naar."  Shyri:



Spoiler



"If the cable can hold me, I can climb."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

"Wryy can make it if the cable can hold him..." Cai commented over her shoulder as she watched down the dark corridor towards the still growing sounds. So far, they were still far enough back to be out of sight, "How do you propose we get across? If you think we've got a shot at something, I'll do what I can to help."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 31, 2005)

(I was actually thinking Move Object on Skyka, who's quite light, but I don't know the weight limit on liquid cable dispenser cable)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

((The 'cable line' thing is what got me a bit confused. According to the RCB, liquid cable dispense has 20m of cable and can support up to 500kg.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 31, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

With her ice blue eyes still upon the approaching noise Skyka puts her foot down, as she gets right to the point, “What would we gain by having me on the other side of the chasm?  Bud’d is obviously not in good enough shape to cross on her own no matter what the plan is, and your not in the best of shape either Aerek.  We need to stick together.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 1, 2005)

Slowly, you can all see figures walking out of the darkness. Marching towards you are ten droids. These look to be much larger than the ones you encountered earlier, and have two bright red eyes that gleam out from vaguely humanoid skulls. No vibroaxe can be seen, though each of their right arms end in very large blaster rifles.

The ten of them march towards you easily filling the stone corridor, two lines of three, with a single droid in the back of the formation. Thankfully, they're still a good fourty meters away...just beyond range of normal blaster rifles.

((Going straight to Iniative order now. Aerek 14. Skyka 19. Cai 5. Wryy 6. Droids 4. Overall order is:

Skyka, Aerek, Wryy'ethh, Cai, then the droids.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

A small frown crosses Skyka pale features but she quickly barks orders, “Okay we can do this!  Just concentrate on defecting their blaster fire!”









*OOC:*


 Skyka will use total defense in conjunction of the Jedi ability defect defense.  With her 5 ranks of tumble this makes her defense: 26


----------



## drothgery (Apr 1, 2005)

Okay, I think I understand what you're trying to do here. I'm not sure if it'll work, but my idea can't really be put into practice while we're being shot at...

Aerek activates his lightsaber and takes a defensive stance. 

His defense vs. blaster fire when taking total defense is 25, thanks to the ranks in Tumble he needed to qualify for Jedi Weapon Master...


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 1, 2005)

*Wryy shrugs, trusting in his wiser companions to figure a course, and activates his saber as well, taking up a similar stance to the rest of his allies.*

OOC: Full def as well.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 3, 2005)

((Note that Wryy is still carrying Bud'd.))

As Cai steps back in line with all of you, her lightsaber ablaze and ready, she glances back slightly to the destroyed bridge behind you. Sighing, she turns back in time to watch the droids continue their march forward. All of the blaster rifle arms as extended forward towards you, but they still don't fire...simply moving closer, the only sound their heavy metal feet marching across the stone.

((Map attached with some reference on it. New round...anything new you want to do?))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2005)

Aerek looks for any signs of melee weapons or grenades on the droids, and tries to spread out the group a little bit by taking a 2-meter step forward.

Stay in total defense.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka isn’t sure how to take the long delay of the droids march towards them.  It delayed the inevitable, but she would rather get that over with, but each second they delayed brought Kanas one second closer to them and hopeful one more second to there escape.  

Skyka frowns as she watches Aerek take a step forward and as she mimics him she pleads with him, “Aerek.  Please, you're in no condition for this.  Stay behind me.”


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2005)

"I'm not charging into anything, but they haven't fired yet. I'm worried about why." Aerek said.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

((...anything new for Wryy'ethh, or still total defense in his spot?))


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 4, 2005)

((Same again, please!))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

*Aerek:*[sblock]Something is different about the droid in the back of the formation. You can't see well enough through the nine others, but its walking out of step with them and in a different way.[/sblock]

Seeing the other two next to her step forward, Cai does the same, though she agrees with Skyka and says quietly, "Why they aren't attacking doesn't change the fact that she's right and you're in no state to be the hero," she then looked past him to Skyka and grinned slightly, "Stay behind _us_."

((This time, after all of them move, D1-9 fire. Before they attack, I have a question that needs answering. Skyka is using Deflect(defense). Do the rest of you want this active or not? Note that you can ONLY use it twice(as it costs a move action next round), and if you do use it twice, you won't be able to move next round beyond a 2m step. So, Deflect(defense or attack) yes/no? And, once or twice?))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2005)

Aerek's definitely using Deflect, as going total-defensive makes no sense if we aren't. FYI - I may be reading p.61 wrong, but it seems like when using Total Defense, Deflect is a reaction rather than a move action that eats a move from the next round.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 6, 2005)

((It is worded oddly...from what I can figure, it only costs an attack action on the round you activate Total Defense in. Not worded well, though, but that's how I'm reading it...alrighty, unless anyone wants to use Deflect(attack).

Alright, now for the attacks. D1, D4, and D5 attack Skyka. D1's attack is a 14. Miss. D4 a 23. Miss. D5 a natural 1. Another miss.

D2 and D7 fire at Aerek. D2's attack is a 12. Miss. D7's attack is a 19. Another miss.

D8 and D9 attack Cai. D8's attack is a natural 1. Miss. D9's attack is a 14. Miss.

D3 and D6 fire past the rest of you to Wryy. D3's attack is a 22, just misses him. D6's attack is an 18. Another miss.))

The droids continue their march forward, and finally the blaster barrels that their right arms end in light up. Bright red bolts fly in all directions, but only one comes anywhere close or even needs to be deflected with a lightsaber. This one goes right between Skyka and Cai, nearly catching Bud'd on Wryy'ethh's shoulder, though the Wookie manages to bring his lightsaber up and deflect the bolt up into the stone ceiling in time.

((Round 3 now...actions? Map is in my last post.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 6, 2005)

"There's something funny about the one in the back. Might be some sort of controller-type. I'd take it out myself, but since you two ladies insist that I stay here..."

Aerek will deflect (attack) when possible, though I don't think that'll happen very much...


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 6, 2005)

If there are plants around the area, Wryy will attempt to use control plants to tie the droids down, and then deflect (defense) once.  If not, full defense


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka continues her defensive tactics as she responds to Aerek, “Yeah, I’m working on it.”









*OOC:*


 I got a question about timing:  If Skyka waits to delay to see if the droids continue to advance does her total defense from last round still in effect or would it end since she delayed her actions?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

((Skyka can't delay and keep her Total Defense, so she's sticking with her Total Defense according to BS...and Wrry, there are no plants, so again, TD for him.))

"It would be easier if they weren't shooting at us," Cai commented, then quickly added with a slight grin, "Even if they can't hit anything, of course."

((She's also keeping up Total Defense, so the droids are up again. Again, they all move and attack. See the map for the details on their movement.

D1, D2, and D5 fire at Wryy. D1's attack is a 13. Miss. D2's attack is a 14, another miss. D5's is a 15. A third miss.

D4, D7, and D8 fire their blasters at Aerek. D4's attack is a 9. Miss. D7's is a 22. That's a miss and Aerek can deflect it as an attack. The attack is a 19, hits. D7 takes 15 damage and its down. D8's attack is a 20. Misses.

D3, D6, and D9 fire at Cai. D3's attack is an 18. Miss. D6's is a natural 1, another miss. D9 is a 20, a third miss.

D10, however, charges at Skyka and attacks. Attack is a 16. Still a miss, though.))

Again, the formation of droids march forward. This time though, the middle line spreads out as they fire. One of the blaster shots nearly gets past Aerek's lightsaber, but he is able to deflect it back, and it catches the droid in its faceplate, shattering the metal before the entire thing collapses to the stone floor.

When the droids moved, they left a clear path down their center line, revealing what Aerek had only seen a small part of. It was a droid of similar design to the rest, skeletal, but bulkier than the others. Its left arm ended in a large, shining shield, and its right ended in a long, sharp looking, durasteel blade. With the path clear, it charged forward, straight at Skyka. 

Blindly fast, the droid was suddenly right in front of Skyka, its right, sword arm thrusting straight towards her face. The speed of the droid made it impossible for Skyka to get her lightsaber in the way, but she was able to move out of the way with little effort, though she was given a very clear view of the silver metal.

((New map attached...onto the next round. Ignore D7.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2005)

(deleted commentary now that post has been editted)


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 7, 2005)

**OOC: On her initiative, Bud'd will stay passed out.  **


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 7, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka would love nothing more than to give the Sith War Droid before her all her attention but she had no desire to leave herself open to the other droids.









*OOC:*


  Fight defensively (+3 to defense for a total of: 22) full attack both lightsabers (+4 to attack roll after fight defensively)


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2005)

If Skyka doesn't take out the droid in melee range with her, Aerek will full-attack it, fighting defensively and keeping Deflect up (+2 to defense, attacking back with anything that misses by less than 5, so his defense will be 21, and he'll attack at +7/+2). If she does take it out, then Aerek will stick with the same Total Defense, Deflect (defense), and Deflect (attack) regimen he used last round.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

((Skyka's first attack against D10 is a 21. Hits, and deals 14 damage. Second attack is a 17, another hit, and 9 more damage.))

The droid in front of Skyka had left itself far too open in its charge, and it was easy for Skyka to take advantage of that. Striking first with her larger lightsaber, the droid is only able to avoid losing its head by slamming its large shield-arm into Skyka's hand to force the attack away. Her second strike comes even closer, at least taking one or two of the droid's exterior servos with it...though Skyka knows that her blade should have easily cut the droid in two. It was very, very fast.

((Aerek's first attack against D10 is a 12. Just misses. His second attack is a 15, and that's a hit. 22 damage to the droid.))

With the sword-handed war droid completely ignoring Aerek, it should have been easy to take it out. However, his first heavy strike is avoided by centimeters as the droid quicly leans forward for a half second, just long enough for the lightsaber blade to skim across behind it.

But just as it settles back into its previous position, Aerek strikes again, and this time his lightsaber finds its mark. Servos and pistols shatter and fly from the left side of the droid's torso, and while it gives Aerek a sideways glance with two dead, reddish eyes. Somehow, even with a good section of its torso now scattered across the stone floor, the droid is still up and seemingly unphased beyond a few sparks from the wound.

((Wryy is up...and just wanted to mention, good to see dead's back(if you are, indeed, back). Perfect action for Bud'd. Should save the day. ))


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 7, 2005)

*Wryy stands behind the group, focusing on keep the laser blasts off himself, and Budd.  As he does, he calls out to the group.*  "*Insert wookiee noises - long day*" Shryi:


Spoiler



"Could some of you climb down the walls some to avoid their blaster fire?"



 OOC: Total Defense, declaring dodge against war droid


----------



## drothgery (Apr 7, 2005)

Aerek will do the same thing again next round; if anyone's in melee range, he'll attack while fighting defensively, otherwise he'll stick in total defense; always using Deflect (defense) and will use Deflect (attack) whenever possible.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 8, 2005)

((Cai will also attack the droid while Fighting Defensively. Her attack is a 20. That hits, and D10 takes another 12 damage. Now its down.))

Her lightsaber a blue, Cai swings it across towards the War Droid, cleaving through the other half of the droid. Skyka watches as the two red eyes wink out of existance the moment before the entire thing crumbles to the stone floor in a pile of parts.

Bringing her lightsaber back up in front of her in a defensive position, she says quickly, "Wryy'ethh wants to know if we should attempt climbing down the cliff to avoid the blaster fire."

((Droids are up again.

D1 and D2 are combining fire against Aerek. Attack is a 15. Miss. Not close enough to deflect back.

D3 and D4 combine fire against Skyka. Attack is a 24. That hits, and Skyka takes 18 damage. That drops her Vitality to 0, and she also takes 1 Wound damage. She has to make a Fort save vs. DC 6 or be knocked out...save is a 21, so she's still conscious, but is now at -2 Str and Dex.

D5 and D6 combine fire to attack Cai. Attack is a 12. Miss.

D8 and D9 combine fire against Wryy'ethh. Attack is a 20. Another miss.))

With the sword-armed War Droid down, the remaining of them continue thier tactics from before, though this time they seem more diligent. Blaster shots fly everywhere, and despite some close calls and quick deflections from the majority of you, on shot gets past Skyka's defenses and burns across her shoulder.

It doesn't hit too hard, but it leaves a deep black mark in her tunic and the impact is hard to ignore.

((New map up, and new round. Also, Bud'd is conscious again, and her place in the Iniatiative order is right after Aerek. So, new order is: Skyka, Aerek, Bud'd, Wryy, Cai, Droids.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 8, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka bites her lip to help ignore the pain in her shoulder as she returns her attention back to the droids, their blasters, and her desire to avoid them, “I’m fine.”  









*OOC:*


 Full/Total defense.  Defense of 24 now


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 8, 2005)

*Wryy growls in deep frustration, fearful that his companions are simply delaying their inevitable end.  He steps up behind Aerek, leaving Budd room to manuever, and he focuses his thoughts for a brief second, and reaches out, attempting to knock the driods away.*

OOC: Spend a force point, use Force Strike on D1, which should affect the 2 adjacent as well.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 8, 2005)

I know efficient fighting tactics aren't exactly the Wookie way, but unless you can't do it for range reasons, target the back row with Force powers, please. They're droids -- a Deflect-ed shot or a single lightsaber swing will probably kill them. Force Strike might not.

"Sky, I'm beginning to think delaying tactics aren't the best idea." Aerek said, limping up to face the nearest droid (move to D8, attack D2). (keep fighting defensively, keep using deflect where possible; +7 to hit, 3d8 + 3 dmg; def 22 vs. blaster fire)


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 8, 2005)

((It is range, yeah - Force Strike has 10' range, so I'd have to step in front to use it))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

((Aerek's attack is a 16. A hit, and D2 takes 22 damage. Its down.))

With a firm step forward and a quick swing of his lightsaber, Aerek easily cut across the chestplate of the nearest droid. The lightsaber burned in deep, frying circuits and destroying systems in a short second before it fell to the stone floor as a simple heap of metal.

Blinking slightly, Bud'd regains consciousness slowly. Seeing the situation, with a little help from the Force, she thanks Wryy'ethh quietly and gets back to her feet, shakily. Getting her bearings again, she silently drew her blaster pistol and squeezed off a shot at one of the nearby droids.

((Bud'd's firing at D5. Attack is a 14, hits and D5 takes 21 damage. Another down.

Also, for Wryy's Force Strike, I'm assuming he steps forward enough to target D9, since nothing was specified other than a 'yeah' with targeting those in the back. That costs 2VP, bringing Wryy down to 5VP. D9, D4, D6, and D8 make Ref saves vs. DC 10. Only D9 fails, so while D9 takes 10 damage, the others all take 5.

Cai moves and attacks D3 normally, no fighting defensive for her. Attack is a 28. A hit, and deals 14 damage. A third droid down.))

A blaster bolt flies off between Cai and Skyka, striking the nearest of the droids square in the chestplate. The bolt scorches deep, and a small plume of black smoke can be seen as it sprawls back and smashes into the stone floor.

A heavy wave of the Force slams into the four droids in the back, and its easily noticeable in how they all stagger back against nothing. Though most of them seem fine, the nearest of the droid's silvery torso shows a strong dent in it.

For a moment, Cai just glares at Aerek, obviously wondering why he's putting himself right in front of the walking blasters...even if they can't seem to hit much. Grumbling something under her breath, she follows his example and also moves forward, finishing her own quick charge by easily lopping off the head of the droid in front of her.

((Droids are up. D1, D4, and D9 are combining fire against Aerek. Attack is a 17. A miss, and just enough that Aerek can redirect the shot back to D1(the primary shooter). Aerek's attack is a 17, which hits, and D1 takes 15 damage. Its down. Note that Aerek has lost his next round's move action due to the deflecting.

D8 and D6 combine fire against Cai. Their attack is a 17, which misses.))

Aerek quickly finds that three of the war droids had turned their attention straight to him. Blaster arms raised, they all opened up fire on him at once. Though they got close, the shots were still badly placed and Aerek was able to catch one on his lightsaber blade, immediately reflecting it back to the nearest of the droids. The redirected blaster bolt hit the droid in its skull, smashing the casing just before the stone floor did the rest of the damage.

The two remaining droids also held their ground, and arguably stupid move considering how quickly their numbers were falling, but droids would be droids. Together, the two fired on the nearby Cai, but both shots went far over her head and shattered against the stone behind her, sending a few pieces of the wall across the small corridor.

((Round over...new map up, also.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 9, 2005)

(somehow the word 'delaying' disappeared from Aerek's explanation of why he stepped up; I've editted that back in)

Since he can't close on the droids and switching to his blaster would be impractical (plus he couldn't use deflect), Aerek takes a 2m diaganol step to E9, and switches to a Total Defense for this round (still using Deflect(defense); use Deflect (attack) if possible; so Defense against blaster fire is 24; deflected attacks at +7)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 9, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka frowns at Aerek’s actions but quickly pushed her thoughts aside as she moved forward to protect him from himself.









*OOC:*


 Flight defensively; attack the closest droid not already having been engaged.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 10, 2005)

*Pleased with these results, Wryy too sprints forward to E10, swinging his Saber at D9, while keeping his eye on D6 (Declaring Dodge).*

((Charge attack if possible, fighting defensively, attacking D9))


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 10, 2005)

*Bud'd Dwelve, Female Twi'lek - Jedi Consular 6 - WP 1, VP 0/35*

Still a little dazed and doing her best to concentrate with a headache that Corellian brandy could only hope to produce, the Twi'lek on rather unsteady legs searches frantically in her pack for a medpack, which she slaps onto the worst of her wounds.

GM: 



Spoiler



Use medpack (now has one left) Treat Injury +6 check needed at DC15 to restore 1D2 WP's


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

((Skyka moves up and attacks D9(a straight shot, so the 'closest' of them). Her attack is a 19, which hits. 12 more damage to D9, and its definitely down.))

Moving straight up to the nearest of the droid, Skyka slashes down with her lightsaber. It easily cleaves the droid from head to torso, sending sparks and a few parts flying before it was slammed into the hard, stone floor from the force of the strike.

((Bud'd's Treat Injury check is a 26, but she only heals 1WP. Up to 2 now.

With D9 down, I'm going to speed things up some by assuming that Wryy instead attacks D4. He CAN charge, so his attack is an 18. That hits, and D4 takes 25 damage. Definitely down.

Cai will take a simple step forward and full attack D6. First attack is an 18. A hit, and 15 damage. Its down without another attack.))

Bud'd is able to patch up some of her less serious wounds, though her head is still spinning slightly and its hard to focus well enough to do very much good.

Not far behind Skyka and Aerek, the large Wookie Wryy'ethh raises his lightsaber and charges. His bright lightsaber easily runs the droid through at the end of his short, but fierce charge, leaving litting in the droid's torso when it falls to pieces.

Next to Skyka, Cai also takes a single step forward, her lightsaber swinging across in a long, horizontal arc. The blade slices through the droid in a blurr and a bright flash, and a moment later only one droid remains.

((The last droid fires straight ahead at Skyka. Its attack is a 4. No. Way.))

Though it was unlikely the droid couldn't feel any kind of fear from its current situation, the last of the Sith's war droids held its ground, blaster arm aimed forward at Skyka, and fired. Something must have gone horribly wrong, though, as the shot went way too high considering how close to her the droid stood.

((End of the round...no point in attaching a map this time, as there's only D8 left, which hasn't moved.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Stepping forward Skyka swings at the last surviving Sith War Droid hopeful to end the fight... 









*OOC:*


 2 M move and full attack


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

((Skyka's first attack hits with an 18, and takes the droid down by doing 14 damage. That's end of combat.))

With one last blurring hum of a lightsaber and scream of sparks, there was an odd silence in which the 'corpse' of the last war droid crumbled to the stone floor. The sound echoed through the temple for a long moment, leaving only the hum and whirring of your lightsabers as the remaining noise.

Outside, there was still no sign of Master Kanas...or anything in the air, for that matter.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Letting go of the dead man switches the violet blade of Skyka’s lightsabers die as she turns towards Aerek and the others with a look of relief, but with some worry at Aerek’s pained condition, “Hopefully we can leave in peace now...  Aerek, any word from Master Kanas?”


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2005)

Aerek turned off his lightsaber and stepped up next to Skyka.

"Nothing since the fighting started. The comline's still open though, I think. Are you okay, Sky?" He asked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka smiles up obviously happy to see Aerek’s concern but she quickly dismisses her own injuries as she glances worriedly at his and also at Bud’d’s injuries, “My shoulder hurts some but its minor...  You don’t look so good and Bud’d looks like she has seen better days...”

Her ice blue eyes end up upon the young Twi'lek, “Are you okay?”


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2005)

Aerek pulled out his comlink again. "Master Kanas?"


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 11, 2005)

The dark-skinned Jedi offered Skyka a pained smile. Nothing a couple of months in Jedi trance won't cure. A hacking cough erupted from her lungs unexpectantly, causing the Twi'lek to double over momentarily. Straightening, she wiped a little blood from the corner of her mouth and did her best to put on a brave face. Still, if we could avoid anymore unfortunate entanglements like that, She gestured to the piles of wrecked droids. Then I'd feel a lot better about getting back in one piece.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 11, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka returned the brave smile while hiding her shock, Skyka hadn’t realized just how injured Bud’d had been, as she walked over to the injured dark skinned Twi'lek, “Here, lean against me…”


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 11, 2005)

Bud'd gratefully accepted Skyka's aid and looked to see if Aerek had recieved any reply from Master Kanas.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Over the comlink, Master Kanas' voice replies quickly, _"Nearly there, Aerek. This ship can't go any faster, so you're going to have to hold on for a short while longer. Is everything alright?"_

((Also wanted to note that I'll be totalling up XP for all of you later today. It'll be posted in the OOC thread.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 11, 2005)

"I think we'll be okay as long as nothing else jumps out at us. We had a little war droid problem a minute ago. Still, I don't want to stay here much longer." Aerek says.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

There was a short pause, and then Master Kanas' voice returned to the comm, _"Alright, I think I see the place. Bringing her down now...get across that bridge, there isn't room to set down anywhere else."_

As the voice sounded through the comlink, the whirring of a repulsorlift engine could be heard in the distance. It grew louder and echoed through the canyon outside. A short moment later, and the small, box shaped ship lowered down directly across the broken bridge. As its landing pads dropped and it settled down, the side boarding ramp quickly dropped in its lowered position.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka gives the Sith Temple one more troubled look before she turns to tenderly guide the injured dark-skinned Twi'lek, “Come, Bud’d, we’re almost home.”


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2005)

Bud'd nods and smiles weakly, grateful that soon she'd be able to rest up for a while.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 12, 2005)

Isn't there still a 15m wide chasm between us and Master Kanas' ship?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

((...yes, yes there is.))


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 12, 2005)

*Wryy gestures at the chasm in frustration, while looking towards the ship, then shakes his head.  He searches through his pack to see if he included a liquid cable dispenser.  He could have sworn there was one....*

((After checking the char sheet...))

*He growls in success, and pulls out a grapple launcher, showing it to the group.  He then turns to scan the other side for anything worth grappling on to....*


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 12, 2005)

((Evil man.....  ))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka watches the wookiee in ideally curiosity as she presses the transmit button of her comlink in irritation, “Master Kanas?  We are beat up and tried and could really use some assistance here.  Right now we aren’t much good in a fight let alone somehow managing to get ourselves over a 15 meter chasm…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

_"Chasm?!"_ Master Kanas' voice crackles through Skyka's comlink, though he sounds very obviously surprised. It takes another few seconds before you hear his voice again, but it is much calmer and the same voice he always uses when there was a lesson to be taught, _"Do not look with your eyes, Skyka. But you must all move quickly, there are weapons on the roof of the building, and if they saw me bring the ship down they will no doubt be ready to fire on us soon."_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka nods slightly at the voice her comlink and as she replies her voice carries a hint of acceptance, “Yes, master I will try…”

She had long ago decided she was simply living on borrowed time, that her death should have came a years ago at the hands of the Sith but it mattered not at all anymore…  The circle was now complete, she would accept her death at their hands but not the death of her companions.

Closing her ice blue eyes, focusing upon the force and then plucking her companions one by one Skyka gritted her teeth though the pain in an effort to lift her companions to freedom.









*OOC:*


 She has the control feat, burning WPs for VPs, using a force point to heighten her roles for the round.  Two Move objects (move actions) this round: Bud’d and Aerek. Note the bonus from the force point will help her make her fortitude saving throw from the WP damage.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 13, 2005)

As he sees Bud'd pushed (assuming Skyka succeeds, which she certainly ought to) across the chasm (since he didn't hear Master Kanas, and so still thinks it's there), and realizes that it has to be Skyka's doing...

"Sky, you don't need to..." But she already had. And resisting her attempt to move him wouldn't spare her any pain.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 13, 2005)

((First, Skyka's Force Point provides a +9 bonus for the round. Her Move Object check for moving Aerek is an 18, so she succeeds, but burns 2WP in the process...which means she has to make a Fort save to stay conscious. The save is an 18, so she's still up, but now down to 11WP.))

With serious effort and assistance from the Force to strengthen her actions, Skyka lifted Aerek up with the Force and moved him across the chasm. He dropped somewhat unceremoniously onto the other end of it, but he was down and safe on the other end.

((Now for Bud'd...Skyka's check is a 21. Passes again...another Fort save for 2 more WP damage. Skyka's save is a 1. Auto fails, and she's out. I will rule that she gets Bud'd across, though, as I can't find a strict wording of the rules that says Skyka's action doesn't occur since she made the skill check.))

It took even more effort, but Skyka also managed to move Bud'd across. She wavered though, near the end, and Bud'd was nearly dropped a half meter short. Skyka held her focus, though, and managed to get Bud'd across before the pain overwhelmed her and she blacked out, collapsing to the stone underneathe.

High above, you could all hear a sound echoing down. It was distinct, and easy to identify. Large weapons were powering up...probably older models from the sound of it, which likely meant you had at least a small amount of time left before they were able to fire.

((...actions, if any? Wrry, Cai, and Skyka are still all on the Temple side.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 13, 2005)

"Sky!" _Think, you oversized idiot. She's unconcious over there because she tried to save you. You darn well better figure out how to save her._ 

"Cai, catch!" Aerek pulls out his liquid cable dispenser, grabs one end of the cable, and throws the other across the chasm at Cai.

(I think Aerek should be able to do this, as the range increment for an improved thrown weapon is 4m)


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 13, 2005)

Surprised by the sudden surge in the Force and her glide across the chasm, Bud'd was quite shocked when she managed - half way across - to turn her head to see Skyka in deepest concentration as the instrument of her journey. The drop to the ground wasn't all too comfortable though and she spat out dust after a heavy landing. 

Through clenched teeth and on hands and knees, the Twi'lek saw Skyka collapse. A surge of panic, quickly controlled, forced her body up onto it's feet and she searched deep within herself to connect with the very thing that gave her such wonderous power.

GM: 



Spoiler



Burn a WP (Back to 1WP remaining) to attempt to Heal Self(+10) as many VP as possible. THEN, use Move Object on Skyka's inert form (+13) if indeed the number of VP's are enough to do the trick. If not, then ah well. Please feel free to describe this, cos yer the man who makes the rolls!  Either way, she'll collapse herself once again through the effort.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 13, 2005)

*Wryy blinks in confusion, then nods in understanding as people begin floating across.  In order to save on effort, he again scans the other end of the chasm for something he could anchor a grappling hook too, as he'd rather be out of the way when the weapons fire starts.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 13, 2005)

Cai easily catches the small liquid cable dispenser, yelling back, "I don't need it! I can send Wrry and Skyka across myself! Just try to catch them, just in case!"

She then stashed the small item in a pocket and moved over to Skyka to use the Force to lift her across. But before she could focus enough, a loud noise echoed through the canyon from above. Quickly looking up, you all see a sudden flash of bright green as a large turbolaser fires. The blaster misses the small ship on the other side of the canyon, instead hitting the wall twenty or so meters above and sending rocks and dust flying everywhere in a deafening explosion.

Through it all, the humming of another turbolaser can still be heard. Which means there are more than just one of them. Just as the sound of the turbolaser blast hitting the rock wall dies away, you all hear another, familiar voice, "Aerek, Bud'd! Get in the ship now, and one of you get to the damned controls!"

A moment later, you see Master Kanas bolting past the two of you, the Force flowing around him as it propels his body at lightning speed. His feet went right over the gap in the bridge, andafter blinking, you could see the complete bridge there. Roughly, Master Kanas pushed both Cai and Wrry'ethh towards the ship.

He knelt next to Skyka just as she regained consciousness, and after a short check to make sure nothing was broken, Master Kanas picked her up(whether she liked it or not), and started after the rest of you.

((...who's heading for the ship's controls? Also, giving anyone a chance to do something else. Note that the ship also does have one turreted laser cannon, so if anyone wants to get to the and return fire, make sure to post that. If none of you want to pilot it, Cai can(as its her ship), but I'd prefer a PC to fly.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 13, 2005)

Aerek helps his head-tailed friend up to the cockpit (since she's a much better pilot than he is).

"You better take the controls," he tells her, taking a gunner's chair. "I'm the wrong Nexia for fancy flying."

Power up the weapons; target the gun that's shooting at us.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 13, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh runs at top speed across the bridge, leaping in to the ship, and sees Aerek manning the guns.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 14, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Though she would normally object to Master Kanas carrying her back to the ship Skyka, in her dazed confusion, tightly clutched him as she replied weakly, “Sorry…  Master.”


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 14, 2005)

(Is Barrick still in the ship? Or am I way behind where he's concerned?)

Blinking in surprise, Bud'd attempts to shake her head clear of the pain and cloudiness and frantically works on the ship's controls. Once she's sure that all are aboard, she'll bring up the shields to full (If she can, otherwise she'll shout for someone to do so.) and fire up the engines to rocket them away from the area and back to the camp jinking and juking to avoid being hit by any laser fire. Buckle in! I may be able to fly this thing, but I'm a little unfamiliar with it's controls.  

_This is going to be scary._ She thought as she turned the vessel to leave the canyon.

**OOC: gulp My Pilot skill may be +6, but using this unfamiliar ship gives a -4 to my rolls.... Let's hope those turbolaser gunners aren't good shots.  **


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 14, 2005)

Cai and Master Kanas(carrying Skyka), quickly follow the group into the ship. Kanas takes Skyka to the small cabin and sits her down in one of the seats, "No apologies. We'll talk about this later."

Bud'd doesn't have too much trouble with the controls of the ship, managing to get the repulsorlifts online and bringing the ship up and over the top of the canyon, giving you a good view of the area around, and notably, the top of the Temple.

On each corner of the square shaped peak, is a single turbolaser turret, and you can even see the gunners in a side seat as the weapons rotate up and fire on you.

((Only the two farthest cannons can fire. First attack is a 13. Misses. Second attack is a 19. Close, but still a miss.))

Two green bolts of energy shoot up from the two farthest of the turrets. The first shot falls far too low, as the gunner was obviously already firing before Bud'd brough the ship up. The shot strikes the canyon wall again, but would have likely hit the ship had it not moved. The turbolaser shot from the other is closer, and for a moment, the entire front viewport flashes green as the bolt goes right in front of you, then off into the atmosphere.

((Aerek can take a shot at any of the four turrets, now, as the ship's cannon is a turret mounted and can hit all angles. After that is the next 'round', and Bud'd acts first.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 14, 2005)

Aerek fires at the nearest turret. _This would be child's play for Lysa, but I've got to do it..._ He thinks.

(I think he can still get two attacks, though his modifiers aren't going to be good...)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Never one to accept being on the sidelines, even in her weakened condition Skyka had a hard time sitting in the cabin but under the close watchful eyes of the old Jedi Master it was she had no choice but to accept it.

Then again, with her eyes closed and a slight trickle of blood still flowing from her nose, she was in no condition to object but she did manage to break the silence as she tried to ignore her uselessness, “Master?  Not all of my people are dead…”


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 15, 2005)

*Sorry it took me a wee while to reply - was reading up on my starship rules! **

Bud'd darts a glance back to the crew area. Someone get up here and work on the shields! I need them at... A hacking cough interrupts her torrent for a moment. I need them full power and angled aftward! The pilot does her best to get the ship out of range of the turbolasers as quickly as possible, offering only the rear of the vessel as a (Hopefully smaller) target in the process, by flying directly away from the temple. As a side side thought, she pipes up again with a slight grimace of pain from her prior injuries, And someone get on the sensors! I need to know what else is out here and if the Lost have sent pursuit vessels out after us! 

GM: 



Spoiler



Flying Fully Defensively (+4 Dodge to Def, -8 Att) away at Attack Speed (+2 Dodge to Def, -2 Roll/Check Mod) and Hopefully others will step in to do their parts (Shields double rear and a general snesor sweep or whatever) :/ (So in total, Pilot +6 flying at Attack speed + full defensive = +6 Def, -10 Att, -2 Roll/check Mod).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 16, 2005)

Though Master Kanas looks distracted, glancing from the cockpit to Skyka and around the small ship, he looks back to Skyka and shakes his head, "They are not your people, Skyka...not anymore, they aren't. You must keep your emotions in control as you were taught. There is much to speak of when we are out of this."

((Aerek's first shot is a 10. Misses. Second shot is a 21. A hit, and the nearby turret takes 52 damage. Boom.))

Two bursts of red laser fire arcs down from Aerek's cannon. The first of his shots doesn't hit its target, instead catching the wall of the Temple below the nearby turret. It doesn't shatter as would have been expected, but seems to take the shot like a starship. Lining up a second shot, though, Aerek scores a hit, detonating the turret in a fiery explosion.

In the cockpit, Cai jumps into the copilot's chair and does her best to help out Bud'd, angling the shields as Bud'd keeps the ship moving. The ship moves quickly, thankfully, and Bud'd has no trouble at all taking the ship out of the canyon and in a few moments, out of sight of the temple and over the barren wasteland again.

Cai quietly checks the sensors then sighs, "Can't find anything anything after us..." she trails off, though, and suddenly points to a small figure walking alone across the wasteland between the mountains and the approaching forest, "Look at that! Isn't that the same way we walked?! Did one of them track us?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 16, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

With an expression devoid of emotion Skyka nods and responds, “I killed one of them and watch a few more be killed but that changes nothing…  They will always be my people, and if we can offer hope for Master Marin’s brother than I see why we can not do the same for my people, Master Kanas.”


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Cai quietly checks the sensors then sighs, "Can't find anything anything after us..." she trails off, though, and suddenly points to a small figure walking alone across the wasteland between the mountains and the approaching forest, "Look at that! Isn't that the same way we walked?! Did one of them track us?"




Bud'd narrows her eyes as she looked to where Cai pointed, I cannot tell from here, but I don't think it's likely. All the same, I am too weakto try, so you must instead do this. Reach out with the force, see if you can find hatred in it's heart. That should be a good indicator as to whether we will avoid it. Wishing her wounds were not so draining, Bud'd waits to see what Cai has to report and pauses the ships flight, repulsors holding the ship above the ground, unmoving.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2005)

Master Kanas looked over to Skyka with a stern expression on his face, and said softly, "We know what happened to your people...we do not know what happened to Marin's brother. We cannot compare the situations, but I can only tell you that clinging to the hope that things will one day return to the way they once were will only lead you down a path none of us want to see you go down. They are no longer your people, Skyka...they may look like it, but they have been taken and twisted by whatever evil has infected this planet. We can purge this planet of that evil, and we will, but it will not bring anyone back."

He paused, sighed, and rubbed his chin, "The Force tests us all, Skyka...some more than others. Whether this is your test, only time will tell, but you must be prepared. I can feel the uncertainty and the fear. They may seem small now, but you cannot ignore them. You must confront them soon, not only for you, but for all of us. We will all help to guide you, but you are reaching the point where I can no longer provide anything but guidance," slowly, a smile was growing on Master Kanas' face, "What I saw you do back there showed me just how little guidance you require..."

In the cockpit, Cai nodded to Bud'd and her eyes half closed as she reached out. Suddenly, her eyes opened up wide in surprise. Composing herself as the ship drew closer and closer to the walking figure, Cai stuttered, "I...I think it is a Jedi. I can't be sure but...but it was reaching out for us just as I sensed it..." with confusion now written across her features, she turned to completely face Bud'd, "Was there another Jedi with you?!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka greeted the stern look with one of simple understanding.  She knew the fate of her people, those who had stood against the Sith had been slaughtered and those who had stood with the Sith had been trained and in were now Sith and not Sentarrii but unlike Master Kanas’ she couldn’t so easily accept that all of her people had joined or died…  

Skyka was happy to have the subject changed but she felt little of her Master’s praise was worthy of her and though she managed to return the smile it was only half-heartedly, “I don’t see it your way Master…  I failed, and I failed miserably, I failed to see through the illusion and worst yet I failed to carry everyone to safety and in doing so I nearly cost everyone their life…”


----------



## drothgery (Apr 17, 2005)

[ooc: AMG -- I'm having a lot of trouble reading the really dark green text you're using for Master Kanas.]

"We all were there. Going in the first place was my idea. Master Kanas agreed. And none of us noticed any of the illusions. There's plenty of blame to go around." Aerek said. "But I don't think there needs to be any. We acted based  on what we knew at the time. We discovered this place was occupied, and heavily defended. And we all got out alive."


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 17, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh hears the discussions (I assume it's a fairly small ship) and calls up to the cockpit consolingly.*  "Hrrrrron rarrn aar'yy!  Waaaar'n naaaa hrorr'yyn Kashyyyk!"  Shryi:


Spoiler



"Everyone that left came back alive!  On Kashyyyk, that is the greatest victory!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 17, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Realizing they were not alone Skyka withdraws from the conversation, gathers her few meager belongings and staggers to her feet, “I would like to be left alone…  Tell Cai I would like to borrow her quarters for a moment or two.”

Without saying anything else she slowly works her way to Cai’s quarters.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

Master Kanas sighs as Skyka leaves the small cabin for the even smaller quarters(one of two doors at the opposite end of the main cabin. After a short moment, he looks to both Aerek and Wryy'ethh, "Leave her be. We can only help her so much. I will speak with her again later...now, are the two of you alright?"

((Is that green better?...though its actually not that much different from the 'dark' green.))


----------



## drothgery (Apr 18, 2005)

[ooc: That's quite a bit better, actually.]

"Bud'd and Skyka need help more than I do, but I think I'm going to have to do some patchwork on my armor this evening. One of the people inside was a bit tough." Aerek said, though the Jedi Master could see that he was downplaying his injuries.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 18, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh nods, after quickly checking to be sure everything is just singe, not wound.*

((It is better - I just highlighted everything any way.   ))


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 18, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> In the cockpit, Cai nodded to Bud'd and her eyes half closed as she reached out. Suddenly, her eyes opened up wide in surprise. Composing herself as the ship drew closer and closer to the walking figure, Cai stuttered, "I...I think it is a Jedi. I can't be sure but...but it was reaching out for us just as I sensed it..." with confusion now written across her features, she turned to completely face Bud'd, "Was there another Jedi with you?!"




Bud'd Looks a little confused at Cai's response to her search. No.... There most certainly was not. The Twi'lek looks thoughtful for a moment. I think I'll be able to handle things here okay. Now that we are away from the danger, I no longer require your aid here. Ithink it'd be best if you inform Master Kanas of our finding. I will hold position here until he can confirm this "Jedi's" identity.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

For a short moment, all of you feel the soft touch of the Force, as if something is reaching out and getting a feel for you. It fades away quickly, just as Cai nods to Bud'd and takes a couple steps back to stick her head into the main cabin, "Master...there is a um...I think its a Jedi out there."

It almost looks as if Master Kanas is going to debate the point, but then you all sense him reaching out through the Force. When he pulls back, there is a look of near shock on his face. Quickly, Master Kanas gets to his feet and calls to the cockpit, "Set the ship down and get the boarding ramp down as soon as you can! There _is_ a Jedi out there."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 18, 2005)

The ship quickly lowers to the ground and Bud'd swats the ramp lowering switch. As soon as she is sure that all is secure, she'll join the others at the top of the ramp, resting heavily on the nearest shoulder to steady herself. _I wonder, could this be one of Skyka's people? One who was not Lost?_


----------



## drothgery (Apr 19, 2005)

Aerek leaves his gunner's chair, grateful to stop worrying about Skyka for a second, and steps up by the ramp as it's being lowered.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 19, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Though not accustomed to traveling amongst the stars or the sky the landing of the ship came too soon for Skyka, something wasn’t right…

Leaving Cai room, were she had taken enough time to clean her face of the blood that had flowed from her overtaxing herself in the force.  Without saying a word, other than to rest her hand lightly and subtly upon Aerek’s back, she too disembarked the ship.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 19, 2005)

*Wryy stands quietly aside, letting everyone off the ship, and following behind, watching their backs.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

*Aalun:*

Suddenly, the hovering starship lowers to the ground, its landing claws retracting just as it reaches the ground. Barely a second afterwards, the boarding ramp drops from the underside of the ship, and you see three figures that you all recognize. Two of them are apprentices of Master Kanas, and the third, leaning down and calling out to you, is the Jedi Master himself.

*Everyone:*

A Gand stands outside the ship, and just as Skyka and Aerek move to the boarding ramp, Master Kanas follows. He steps up just behind the two of you, motioning towards the Gand and calling out, "Aalun! Get in here _now_!"

Though it can be hard to distinguish one Gand from another, hearing Master Kanas call out the name reminds you of the Gand among Master Essenu's apprentices. From the general feel of him through the Force, he's about as tired as all of you are, even if its hard to see.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Remember the name Skyka glances nervously at Aerek…  She hadn’t heard of Master Essenu's arrival and she was curious if he had.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 20, 2005)

_He's alone. Has something happened to Master Essenu and her other apprentices, or to him?_

Aerek offered a hand to the Gand, though. If something had happened to the others, Aalun would explain. And if not... he still had his lightsaber on his hip.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 20, 2005)

_Aalun?_ Bud'd heard the name shouted by Master Kanas and took a moment to let it register. _O! The Gand from Master Essenu's Padawans.... But why is he here? And where is Master Essenu?_ The Twi'lek's lekku curled with curiosity and she absentmindedly squeezed Wyrr's shoulder as she tried to work out the issue. (His was the support that Bud'd had found as she arived att he top of the ramp.)


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 20, 2005)

The gand began to bow as the ramp lowered, wishing to greet the new arrivals with a proper and respectful greeting.  But before Aalun could say anything, the gand heard his name... and in a voice he knew.  _"Master Kanas!"_  The gand thought to himself but didn't waste any time in obeying the order and immediately began running forward, up the ramp and into the ship.

Once inside the ship, the gand bows to everyone.  "Aalun bids you his most humble greetings and is overwhelmed with joy at finding you well."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

Master Kanas nods, pulling all of you back off the boarding ramp as best he can, and hitting the switch to bring the ramp up. He then quickly turns back to the cockpit and calls to Bud'd, "Bud'd, he's in! Get us out of sight before something new goes wrong!"

He took a breath, and then motioned for all of them to have a seat in the small cabin. Not wasting a second, though, Master Kanas looks from his apprentices straight to Aalun, "Where is Marin?"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 20, 2005)

"Master, forgive Aalun for his cowardice but Aalun could not  think of something better to do.  Master Essenu chose to go to Korriban where Aalun's and Aalun's friends were attacked by Master Arach Tuorr who destroyed a Sith Holocron.  Master Essenu and Urcala were taken by Tuorr, their minds overthrown by the presence of the dark side and Master Tuorr.  The others have been lost.  Aalun somehow was spared and fought against Tuorr but fled as Aalun was no match for him nor could Aalun bring his saber to bear against Aalun friend Urcala or Aalun's Mistress."   The gand bows, remaining bowed until Master Kanas addresses him or assigns punishment.


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 20, 2005)

*Wryy pats Budd's hand awkwardly, and looks at her curiously.  Assuming her face shows only confusion, not concern, he'll simply help her back in to ship as the small creature scurries aboard, and then await more information.*


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 20, 2005)

After seeing the Gand scamper aboard, Bud'd does as she is bidden and grateful of Wyrr's aid, flops down into the pilot's chair to bring the ship back up into the air and soaring toward their makeshift base camp. Cai!? She shouts. Can you come back up here and help me again with the sensors?! I don't want any surprises springing out at us - the Lost have had ample time to form a search party. On impulse she also thought to call to Aerek to jump back into the gunner's chair so that he could do a visual scan as extra insurance against any nasty surprises.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 20, 2005)

Since this really wasn't the best time to have a long discussion, Aerek returned to his gunner's chair.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 20, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Having just had her own “private” conversation interrupted by nearly everyone on the ship Skyka returned to Cai!’s room, where she could be left to her own thoughts…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 21, 2005)

Cai returns to the seat next to Bud'd with a smile as the ship is brought up again. From the look of things, though, there's still nothing after them. Not yet, at least.

In the cabin, Master Kanas looks to Aalun with a serious expression on his face. For a long time, he seems to be just as unreadable as the Gand(to a Human, at least), before nodding very slowly and speaking in a low, almost tired voice, "You have done the right thing, Aalun, and I am glad you are safe. It was not cowardly to retreat. And I believe we could all use your help in cleansing this planet...there is much we must all talk about once we return to our camp."

The small ship traveled across the forest of Rollan unhindered and, thankfully, not followed according to the sensor readings. However, when you arrive at the old village and the crash site, you find there is no room to set the ship down without coming down on one of the old huts. This is because of a new ship, of the same design as Master Kanas' _Ossus Talon_ that is set down in the center of the ruined village and taking up nearly all of the space.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 22, 2005)

"Aalun is sorry.  The ship is Master Essenu's ship that Aalun used to get here.  Aalun did not know that this place was a landing pad for you."  The gand says quickly and appologetically.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 22, 2005)

Bud'd turned to the cokpit doorway again confused. Master? There is a ship, not unlike your own at the village!?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 23, 2005)

Master Kanas nodded to Aalun and got to his feet, stepping into the cockpit and looking down out the viewport, "Its alright, Bud'd, that is the ship Aalun came in. Just try to bring this thing down over one of the old huts...no one uses them anymore, anyway."

When the ship is finally down, Master Kanas suggests, with Aalun's approval, of course, that anyone who would rather stay in the upright _Gemstar_ rather than the slanted interior of the _Talon_ move their belongings into a free quarters within the ship. He then instructs all of you to take a few hours to rest and meditate before everything can be discussed.

If anyone needs serious medical attention, such as Bud'd, he will help them to a medical bed in the _Gemstar_ and get some initial treatment going.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 23, 2005)

"Master.  If Aalun may be so bold, Aalun is a Findsman of his people.  While Aalun's path has lead Aalun more toward knowledge in the Force, Aalun does have some skill.  Does Master have some person for which Aalun may search through the mists for?"  The gand asks, bowing to Master Kanas


----------



## drothgery (Apr 23, 2005)

Aerek will rest on the same ship Skyka does, though he'll leave her to herself unless she seeks him out. If no one interrupts him, he'll take 10 on as many Heal Self checks as he can make before Master Kanas summons him again (once for d6 +2 wound points, and otherwise for d8+4 vitality points).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 23, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Not one to really consider creature comfort it was probably something of a surprise when she decided to take Master Kanas up on his offer.  Her reason was simple, there was the prospect of more privacy on the other ship but it wasn’t the interrupted conversation that had prompted her to make this decision but the feeling she had for Aerek and the increasing difficulty it was to hide them.

Seeing Aerek gathering his belongings and fallowing her Skyka offered a smile that silently offered her apology for her behavior, while her joy at seeing him alive and a sign of her love was offered in a deep passionate kiss stolen in the more private confines of the “new” ship before she parted ways from him to allow them both do as Master Kanas asked.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 23, 2005)

Bud'd gratefully accpted the healing aid that was offered in her new quarters without seeming "needy".


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> "Master.  If Aalun may be so bold, Aalun is a Findsman of his people.  While Aalun's path has lead Aalun more toward knowledge in the Force, Aalun does have some skill.  Does Master have some person for which Aalun may search through the mists for?"  The gand asks, bowing to Master Kanas



 Master Kanas looked you over a short moment before smiling and nodding, "You are a very devoted Gand, Aalun. If you insist, then, yes, there is someone I would like to find. Seros Nedana...Marin's brother. I've found hints that he was here on Rollan, and he may still be."

((...if there are no other questions/comments/or things you'd like to do, we'll be jumping ahead a few hours. However, I'll give Aalun a chance to respond just in case there are any questions/comments for Master Kanas.))


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 24, 2005)

"Master..."   Aalun says, bowing regretfully.  "Seros Nedana was found.  Master Arach Tuorr had him trapped within the sith holocron, which he destroyed before Aalun's eyes.  Aalun did not see nor does Aalun know Seros Nedana, but Master Essenu said that she felt his presence there."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 24, 2005)

"If you did not see him, he may still be out there..." Master Kanas said quietly, thinking on it a few moments before looking back to the Gand, "Sadly, we know very little of what is really happening. The only connection we have to anything is Nedana, but even that was very little. For now rest and meditate. We will discuss all of this once everyone is recovered."


After a few hours, Master Kanas gathered all of you together in the _Gemstar's_ lounge. He had brought over most of the major equipment from the _Talon_, and it was much more comfortable not having to stand at an angle. On a table in the center of the room, Master Kanas had placed the datapad with the map of Rollan, but it didn't seem to provide any new insights at all.

Looking exhausted, Master Kanas stood back, leaning against one of the bulkheads. After making sure everyone was doing alright, he said, "From what I can gather, we have all run into some...difficulties. I think its best for us to rethink our strategy in both purging this planet of Darkness and of finding the lost Jedi. Aalun, please tell us everything you can about what happened to your Master and the other apprentices. Perhaps this will provide some insight into what has been found here on Rollan."


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 24, 2005)

Aalun stands. (Which doesn't change his apparent height much) "When first we parted ways, Master Essenu gave us four profiles for whom we would be looking.  Adresnia Galant, Ulic Qel-Droma, Oran Ithsada, Arach Tuorr, and Seros Nedana.  We first went to Rhen Var, an Icy Tomb of a world upon which we found Ulic Qel-Drom.  To Aalun, he appeared a ghost and told us of his fate.  He had been stripped of the Force and trapped upon the world.  This seemed accurate to us as we could not sense him in the Force.  He begged us to leave him and we did.  But he gave us his crashed ship from which we recovered star charts.  It was a deal that he made with us that we leave him there for the charts. His derelict ship also carried a data pad with the image of Nomi Sunrider.  Aalun thinks Ulic met some foul end, perhaps over Nomi who Aalun wonders might be his love.  She held a baby in her arms."  At this, Aalun produces the data pad that he pulled out of the ship.

"We were not to say anything of him or that place, save that Shombay chose to stay upon this dead, icey world.  Master gave him survival gear and a com relay and we left.  These star charts gave us knowledge of where Korriban, the Sith Homeworld, was.  We left for Korriban.

"Before arriving, we got a distress signal that seemed to be from you.  Aalun wished to go to you, but Master Essenu and Jedi Urcala believed we should continue on.  We landed on Korriban where we found a tomb.  Aalun downloaded some data, though fears much of it is corrupted."   The gand produces his own data pad this time and lays it on the table.  

"It was here that we found Master Tuorr.  He believed the Jedi were come to kill him but we requested only information on finding Master Essenu's brother.  Master Tuorr told us her brother had been there and left a holocron for her but Tuorr destroyed it.  It was in the shape of a pyramid and many trapped souls came forth upon its destruction.  Both Master Essenu and Jedi Urcala were struck by shards from the Sith holocron, and Master Tuorr attacked.  Aalun was no match for the Master, but Aalun tried to lure him away from Master Essenu and Jedi Urcala so they could recover.  Master Tuorr followed Aalun, wearing Aalun down for he was no match for the Master's lightsaber.  But then, Jedi Urcala struck out and cut from Tuorr his arm.  Aalun was happy for a moment that he was able to destract the master in such a way, but suddenly, Master Essenu ordered Urcala to attack Aalun and something came over her and she did.  Aalun could not fight Aalun's friend and Aalun fled.  Neither Master Essenu nor Jedi Urcala were themselves.  

"Aalun thought that perhaps a shard had caused this horror to befall them and used the force to remove it from Jedi Urcala but it did nothing.  Aalun fled the planet and came looking for you, for Aalun did not think he could survive alone upon Korriban nor did he know how to save Master Essenu or Jedi Urcala."   The gand bows and sits.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 25, 2005)

Bud'd's neutral expression did not change at the sad news. So Master Essenu, Padewan Urcala and revered Master Tuorr have fallen also? It seems our work-load grows by the hour. The Twi'lek's lekku straightened in consternation. Perhaps Master, it would be prudent to call upon the Council for aid in these matters? I feel our small number will not have the strength to take care of these issues by ourselves. Bud'd looked a little healed from her previous endevours. Her neck and throat were severly bruised, and though no discolouration was visible, she was noticably swollen from the Sith's constriction still.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

"We can attempt to contact the Council, but I doubt there is much they can do. There's a reason such small numbers were sent out to do what we've been asked to do..." Master Kanas said to Bud'd. He takes a deep breath, and then looks to Aalun and, slowly as he speaks, to the rest of you, "I do not wish to leave Master Essenu, Urcala, or Tuorr out unchecked, however, I believe that we must prioritize what we have in front of us. Let us...weigh all that we know to decide the best course of action. What did you find in the Temple in the mountains other than trouble? "

With his last words, there was at least the slightest hint of a smile on the Jedi Master's face. Forced, maybe, but it was at least slightly calming after the news Aalun had given.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 25, 2005)

"Only undead and the information downloaded onto that data pad.  Aalun has not had time to even look at it."  The gand replies.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2005)

"There were some strange objects in the 'temple' we were investigating, and some writings that looked like ancient Sith on the walls in a few places -- I've got some pictures in my datapad; I was hoping you could make some sense of them -- but we were attacked before we could discover too much. We saw one other group of students beyond the one that attacked us, though." Aerek said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka had listened in silence, it was had been bad news but not nearly as bad as the news the news that Skyka had been trying to live with of late.  Looked questioning at Aerek, but also of her own memory, Skyka asked, “I thought they where the same group… Tough maybe I’m in error.”


----------



## drothgery (Apr 25, 2005)

"They wore the same style of uniforms. But I'm pretty sure they weren't the same people." Aerek said. He also took his datapad, brought up the recordings of the Sith writings, and handed it to Master Kanas.









*OOC:*


 AMG's intro when we ran into the bunch that attacked us --

You make it to the break in the corridor before running into the inevitable trouble. Standing under that great, inverted pyramid is a group of humans wearing the same black, red-piped uniform as the young man who ran off. There are six of them, though they do not look to be the same ones you saw dueling earlier.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 25, 2005)

Aalun punches up the downloaded information on his own datapad and gives it to Master Kanas


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 25, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka nods and smiled shyly at Aerek as they wait for Aalun to download his information for Kanas, “Then I was in error.”


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 25, 2005)

Having nothing to add at this point, Bud'd sits back a little to ease the discomfort and aching that is plaguing her body and listens to the discussion.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 25, 2005)

"So it is another training ground...or something similar," Master Kanas nodded to Aerek and Skyka then looked over all of you again, "I found something else near the northern pole. It looked like a collection of half built starships, twenty or thirty of them of various shapes and sizes...I didn't get a chance to get close before you called for help, so I can't say much of what it was. But I do know that it doesn't look like junkyard."

Master Kanas then took the datapad from Aalun and looked it over a moment. After a quick glance, he looked back to the Gand, "Where did you get this, again?"


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 26, 2005)

"Aalun downloaded that from some kind of sealed cave.  Perhaps another sith temple.  It sounds something like what your padawan's have also discovered.  Aalun is not sure, however, nor did Master Essenu say if she knew.  She had said she felt the presence of her brother near by and perhaps that datapad was his that Aalun downloaded that information from.  But Aalun does not know.  It was found at the base of a large statue of a robed figure holding a sword.  There were runes which Aalun could not read."   The gand tries to tell everything he can remember, hoping Master can sort through it all.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

After looking it over again, Master Kanas places the datapad on the table and looks to the rest of you, "It reads like the writing of a madman, but it seems that someone is searching for ancient Sith artifact. It looks as if the writer may have been here on Rollan at one point..." he trails off and sighs.

Another few moments pass before the older Jedi Master closes his eyes and speaks tiredly, "On Korriban, a Jedi Master, her apprentice, and Jedi Knight have fallen. Somewhere out there, at least one other Jedi Knight is lost. And here on Rollan, there are two Sith Temples that look to be training grounds...with a large section of the northern pole covered in half built ships," opening his eyes again, Master Kanas went on, "It would seem that only a year of peace has passed and someone wants war again. I believe we must stay here and cleanse this planet before moving on, but I will not make this decision without you."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 27, 2005)

Bud'd leant heavily upon the table and stood, a determined look in her eyes and lekku stiff and straight down her back. Master, you have always allowed the Force to lead you and aid you when a difficult decision needed to be made. I have tried to follow in your footsteps and heed the teachings you have offered. After hearing that this planet, Skyka's homeworld, has been turned into a stronghold of the Lost, I know that the good in me must strike against those who would seek to harm or conquer others.  She looked into each of the faces of the gathered padewans. As our master has said, you are free to choose your own paths, but I for one cannot allow another terrible catastrophe to occur stemming from such a den of evil. I will stay here and I will move to rid this place of the evils. Or I will perish in my attempts.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 27, 2005)

"Aalun has seen a jedi master and apprentis fall instantly under the control of the dark side.  Aalun has met two former Jedi Knight Heroes who also have fallen, each in a different way.  Aalun does not believe it wise to rush off to the Sith Homeworld, where they are strongest without knowing what is going on.  As well, Aalun would agree with Jedi Bud'd.  We cannot leave this place to be swept away in darkness, if at all possible."   The gand says and sits back down after bowing to the others.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka looked around at everyone and at nothing in particular, “I should abstain from this vote, I’ll go along with what everyone else agrees to but it’s all but apparent that a year ago the Battle for Rollan never ended.  A space port, two temples for training, and the force only knows what we haven’t discovered yet…  It seems like far to much progress in a year for me…”


----------



## dead_radish (Apr 27, 2005)

*Wryy simply nods when Skyka finishes speaking, and points to her.*


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2005)

"I would prefer to stay here -- this is Skyka's home, and I do not think I could leave it easily as it is now -- but I am not at all sure that is the wisest course of action for us." Aerek said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka smiled secretively at Aerek’s comment, though she hid the emotions that it stirred in her as she replied carefully, “Rollan is, was, my home but that should matter not.  There *is* a mystery here, and one that needs to be solved, but like Aerek implied Rollan could be just as dangerous as Korriban…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 27, 2005)

Master Kanas nodded, "Then we stay," he then looked to Skyka, "I was able to scan most of the planet, and found nothing else of note. It is possible that these three things are the only places where the Sith have infected the planet."

He sighed heavily and glanced down to the seat that he was obviously avoiding, before speaking quietly, "This will likely take much time, and we cannot use the same tactics we did during the War. There are only seven of us now. I would suggest that we take time to decide our next move carefully...in the meantime, all of you should rest and meditate. We must look to the Force for guidance. And, unless there is anything else that needs to be addressed immediately, I would like to speak with Aerek and Bud'd outside."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka accepts the dismissal by remaining quiet and wonder if anyone could add anything more to the already disparaging news.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 27, 2005)

Aerek followed Master Kanas outside.

_I wonder what he wants with the two of us. The only thing I can think of that he wouldn't speak of to everyone, he'd want to talk to Sky and I about. Unless..._ Aerek's memory flashed back to the previous day....

[sblock]
"...You may not know it, but this is a lot to ask of you. But I believe you can handle anything anyone throws at you. You truly are ready to be a Knight." 
[/sblock]

_He couldn't really think that we're ready now, could he?_


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 28, 2005)

Bud'd did as she was asked and followed Aerek out of the ship. 

_Were my words too aggressive? Have I betrayed myself and the others by allowing anger into my intentions? I do not remember saying anything that would indicate so, but at times, I can be impulsive without realising..._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Seeing Aerek and Bud’d depart with Master Kanas Skyka gives the few remaining padawans a curious glance but hey ice blue eyes quickly rests upon the large furry Wookiee and his near constant companion.  Skyka looks apologetic as she finally voices a question, “Cai?  Do you really understands his growls or does he speak telepathy to you?”  she stops quickly as she realizes another questions, “Err…  is Wryy even a he?”


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 28, 2005)

"Aalun begs his leave."  The gand says after a moment, stands and bows to everyone then wanders off to a room where he can meditate on Master Essenu's brother.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 28, 2005)

Still inside the ship, Cai smiles at Skyka's words and glances to the large Wookie, "Yes, I understand him. It takes a trained ear, of course, but once you know what you're looking for, its not too bad. And I believe he is a he. However, one never knows."


Outside, Master Kanas leads both Aerek and Bud'd across the debris filled and mangled village back to the wrecked _Talon_. Once there, he motions for Bud'd to have a seat if she requires it, but remains standing himself. The older Jedi Master is silent for a few minutes, and after looking up at the slowly darkening sky, he finally looks to the both of you and speaks.

"The three of us have been together for many years. I've done my best to guide the both of you along the paths that you follow, and I know I have not been the best of teachers at times. However, I do feel that the both of you required very little beyond a simple push. I have watched you both grow strong in Force, learning how to let it guide you and assist you..." he paused a moment and closed his eyes, "Normally, it is a very wonderful event when an apprentice is given of Knight. Perhaps it still is now, for the both of you, but it will not make either of you any stronger, or make any of this easier. In fact, everything will simply become much more difficult.

I am proud of the both of you. And I have the authority to judge when you are ready, and I know that you are. You require no trials, as you've already been through more in the past two years than most Jedi have in the past thousand years. I am not giving you the title of Jedi Knight, you earned it. But with it, understand that it only brings a deeper responsibility to what we face. I can, and will, still help and guide you, but you must now do the same for the others. If you cannot, I understand, but I am sure that you are both ready to.

I am proud to call you both Knights, and protectors of the Republic."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka glances curiously at both of them, “Interesting, so you both speak and listen in separate languages…  Does it have a name?  His language I mean.”


----------



## drothgery (Apr 28, 2005)

_Before we came to this world the first time, I would have been sure I was ready to be a Knight. When we left, I was almost certain I'd never be ready. Now, I just might be._

"I'm honored. Though I'm sure there have been more than a few times in the last ten years when you wondered why you ever agreed to teach an oversized Corellian farmboy." Aerek said.


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 28, 2005)

Bud'd supresses a chuckle at Aerek's sarcastic modesty. My thanks Master. I will do my best to not let your faith in me be misplaced. Bowing her head, she contemplates what this will mean to her relationships with the other padewans who  (As far as she knew) hadn't been made Knights. _Although I feel I am in no way "better" than they - I know now that my example now more than ever should be the best that I can show._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 29, 2005)

Cai idly steps over and has a seat in front of the table, looking over to Skyka with a smile still etched on her features, "I believe the correct term is Shyriiwook. And yes, listening in one language and speaking in another can be...interesting at times. However, you don't seem foreign to that. You spoke with those Sith in a language I've never heard before."


Master Kanas laughed and rested a hand on Aerek's shoulder, "Never once. But you can blame that on me. I was like you when I was younger...if you believe those days existed, at least."

The older Jedi Master smiled as he looked to Bud'd and nodded, "I know that my faith in either of you is not unwarranted. I won't lie to you, though...I see a great struggle in all of ours future, and it will be a dangerous path to tread. It seems that our friend Aalun has already seen what happens when we stray from that path even slightly.

We are all that stands between the Sith and another War, or perhaps worse. We cannot falter. That means we must all do this together. You must both do all you can to keep everyone on the path...even me. None of us are above the danger we will face," he sighed heavily, then looked over the ruined ship behind him a moment, "I'm going to stay out here a little while longer. I'd suggest you both get some sleep. Tomorrow we'll decide on what to do with this mess we left behind."


----------



## deadestdai (Apr 29, 2005)

Her lekku twitched with concern. Bud'd gently placed her hand upon Master Kanas' shoulder. Master, we _will_ save these Lost from themselves. Huge as this task might have become, I have full faith that the Force will guide us to  peace upon this planet.  She started to walk to the ship to get rest as she was told, but stopped at the bottom of the ramp and spoke over her shoulder. The Force kept me alive before, at the Sith Temple. I feel it will help us in our efforts and keep us alive until we are done here. A rare smile crossed her features. And with your continued leadership, I am sure we have the sharper edge. Good-night Master.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 29, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Returning the smile Skyka took a set across from Cai as she explained, “I would have been shocked if you had heard it before.  It’s Sentarrii, the language of my people, and we rarely travel off planet.”  

Her smile faded as she continued her thoughts to their natural conclusion, “At least before the Sith came and now there’s probably not enough of us to warrant a language...”


----------



## drothgery (Apr 29, 2005)

"Good night then, Master." Aerek said, following Bud'd back into the ship.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 30, 2005)

After a moment where she was obviously not sure what to say, the smile remained on Cai's face and she very carefully placed a hand on Skyka's shoulder, "As long as you are alive, that is enough to warrant a language...more than that, even. Your people cannot fade away if you don't."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 30, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka smiles at the comfort, “True, very true and we still do not know what all of the secrets that Rollan holds…  Some of my people might still be out there.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 1, 2005)

Cai nods and glances up to Wryy'ethh a moment, though she still speaks to Skyka, "You are right. All is not lost...and we will help you to keep your people alive, even if you are all that is left. I think I can speak for Wryy, too, if not the rest of your companions. You are very lucky to have such strong companions and a Master like Kanas."

((Not rushing you, BS, just make sure to tell me when you're ready to move on. ))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka smiled in gratitude at Cai kind words, “Thank you, it’s much appreciated…”  Skyka’s though ends up being un finished as Bud’d and Aerek return.  

With a small curious smile Skyka looks up at them trying to figure out what the talk had been about…


----------



## deadestdai (May 1, 2005)

With a nod and a smile to the gathered Jedi, Bud'd moves on to her quarters to meditate and rest.


----------



## dead_radish (May 1, 2005)

*Wryy pats Skyka awkwardly on the arm, still feeling quite out of his depth - there are clearly things going on that are beyond his experiences.  He grumbles a quick sound to Cai that is most certainly "Good night" and wanders off to find a place where he can curl up and not disturb the others.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka smiles up at Wryy and then looks briefly towards Cai when he speaks, a hopeful smile on her face as she tries to translate it, “Good Night?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 2, 2005)

Cai smiles and nods, "See? It isn't too hard. I believe I should be getting some rest, also," she then left the _Gemstar_ for her small, but familiar quarters within her own ship.


It was a very short night compared to the long day that had finally ended. Master Kanas did not wake any of you, simply allowing you all to rest and meditate for as long as necessary. After preparing a fairly basic meal from the supplies that the three ships had, he let everyone eat before getting to anything else.

Once the food was finished and cleaned up, the tired Jedi Master sighed heavily and simply spoke to all of you at once, "Now, there's one thing we all need to do. We need to decide how to approach the problem here on Rollan. Before I make any suggestions, I'd prefer to hear what you all think should be done and how."


Aalun:[sblock]During your meditating, you had trouble focusing on Master Essenu's brother. It became obvious after an hour that something was actively doing its best to block you from anything. However, with persistance, you did see some in the mists. Without a doubt, her brother had been on both Rollan and Korriban, however your 'instinct' tells you it is much more likely that he is on Rollan.

How, exactly, you figure that is unclear, but it simply feels right.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (May 2, 2005)

"Master,"   Aalun speaks up first, very uncharacteristically.  "Aalun went into the mists to find Master Essenu's brother.  Strangely, Aalun believes that he was activly being blocked by some power trying to hide him.  But Aalun was persistant.  Aalun knows that he has been both here and on Korriban but the Force tells me that he is still here.  Aalun is sorry that he cannot give master more of a location than that."   The gand says.


----------



## deadestdai (May 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Once the food was finished and cleaned up, the tired Jedi Master sighed heavily and simply spoke to all of you at once, "Now, there's one thing we all need to do. We need to decide how to approach the problem here on Rollan. Before I make any suggestions, I'd prefer to hear what you all think should be done and how."




Frowning at the Gand's news, Bud'd waitied for the creature to finish and stood. Our options are narrowing in availability. With this new knowledge, we truly do not know what we willl be facing. She made sure all at the table had their full attention on her. We are too few to do otherwise. I propose that the Lost' installations be approached one at a time, and all of us present at each attempt. To seperate at this point, when our enemies know that there is "some" sort of Jedi opposition upon Rollan, would be suicide.


----------



## drothgery (May 3, 2005)

"I agree. And unless we have any information that suggests the 'temples' are anything beyond the training camps they seem to be, I think we should head for the shipyard Master Kanas saw. Whoever is in charge will most likely be there." Aerek said.


----------



## deadestdai (May 3, 2005)

Bud'd cocked her head to the side. How do you come to this conclusion? I would think that any who are in a position to lead would also be useful as a teacher to those they would have serve? There-by, making one of the temples (If not the temple we have already been to.) our first targets.


----------



## drothgery (May 3, 2005)

"Three basic reasons. The first is command structures and the size of forces involved." Aerek said. "There are, or at least were, at dozens of apprentices and war droids here. Unless the leader really trusts his subordinates -- which doesn't seem likely, given that we're dealing with Sith -- he's going to spend a lot of time managing the details of whatever they're planning here. So he won't have time to be directly involved with training.

"The second -- unless the temples are something more than training camps, they're only here to support whatever is going on at the pole. And I'm guessing whoever's in charge overall would stay closest to what he believes is the most important activity.

"And the third -- I don't think Master Kanas encountered anyone who looked like he was in overall command at the first temple, and we certainly did not at the second. If there was anything more important at either place than preventing a Jedi from leaving alive, I don't know what it would be."


----------



## deadestdai (May 3, 2005)

Hrm... You are our tactitian. I will abide by your exerience with these things.  And she sat down.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 3, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

In what should have been a night to short, full of restful blissful sleep, was instead a very long night for Skyka, whom had suffered through a series of nightmares that had grown worse and worse as night started to became day.

Forcing herself to rise with the rest, she was stubborn beyond all and couldn’t stand to show weakness, Skyka sat with the rest of the Jedi and her fellow padawans, she remained emotionless and unspeaking but the dark bags, highlighted more cause of her pale skin, under her ice blue eyes spoke for her.


----------



## dead_radish (May 3, 2005)

Wryy listens carefully.  He's still clearly a bit unsure of all the details, but he's been in combat before.  He spoke carefully to Cai, making sure Skyka could hear him.

Cai nods, and turns to the group.  "Wryy'etth and I came here to seek out our master - we were both prepared to fight.  We both agree that the pole seems to be the most likely source of answers.  Wryy doesn't seem to worry about it, but I also think that it's too dangerous to attack each of the temples, and then the core."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 4, 2005)

Master Kanas listens to all of you and waits for Cai to finish before speaking up, "Understand, that I did not encounter many while in the larger Temple only because I avoided such contact at every turn. There could very well be much, much more there than I had time to discover. However, I agree that the pole should be checked out...if it is, in fact, a shipyard, then it is likely the best position to strike at first. Whether or not whoever is behind this all is there, though, I cannot say," he paused a moment, sighed and then spoke more quietly, "I will take you there with this ship, but I will stay with the _Gemstar_. I'm getting too old for some of this, and I know that all of you can handle it. However, I believe you should all take the daylight hours to rest and prepare yourselves. When night falls, then we'll go."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka slide from her chair wondering if she would have better luck sleeping during the daylight but thought it first if she tried to calm herself via a Jedi technique first.  As she crossed the cramped space she spoke to no one in particular, “I’ll be in the meditation room.”


----------



## Vendetta (May 4, 2005)

Happily the gand bows, then heads to his bunk to sleep.  He's not had much actual sleep.  While his mind was focused from all the meditation he'd been doing lately, his body ached for rest.


----------



## deadestdai (May 4, 2005)

Following Skyka's nondescript departure, Bud'd waited until only she and Master Kanas remained in the conference room. Noting her mentor's curious gaze, she moved to sit next to him and spoke in soft quiet tones. Master Kanas, I am not sure it would be wise that I go along on this mission. I was sorely wounded from our last meeting with the Lost and I feel no-where near at full strength. She touched a charcoal coloured hand to her throat and winced a little. I am uncertain about my usefullness in such a state. The group as a whole needs focused and strong members and I.... She trailed off, turning to look over her shoulder. I would not be the reason they fall because I cannot perform to the best of my abilites.  Lekku coiling and uncoiling, agitated, the Twi'lek did not turn back.


----------



## drothgery (May 4, 2005)

Aerek caught up with Skyka before she made it to the meditation room. _She's not looking well._ "Did you want to be alone, or would you prefer someone to talk to?" He asked.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 4, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka hesitated at the sound of Aerek’s voice but after giving a slight wave of invitation as she continued on to the meditation room.  Her voicing cracks slightly, it sounded tired and wore out but not overly emotion, as she spoke truthfully after making certain they where alone, “Of late I seem to be always alone when I’m not with you…” she smiled weakly as she squatted and sat upon the floor, “Congratulation on your achievement.  I’m quite proud of you as I’m sure that Lysa and the rest of the family will be just as proud of you.”


----------



## dead_radish (May 4, 2005)

*Wryy watches as everyone quickly disperses, and sees that Bud'd clearly wants to speak with the Master alone (with a bit of help from Cai).  He turns, and heads to the exit ramp so that he can find a quiet spot near the ship to focus himself and rest before the coming trials.*


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2005)

"Thank you." Aerek said, sitting down next to her. "It's probably good that we're not on Corellia, though; parties thrown by a bunch of active and retired soldiers can get a bit out of hand."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka smiles slightly, obviously amused by the thought of it, before she finally replied, “True,” her smile faded as she continued, “but I have a feeling we would be able to protect each other at your family’s party…”

Her words grew silent as she could no longer hide her worry, “I was scared Aerek.  Not of dying, not of the Sith, of losing you…”


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2005)

Aerek put an arm around her. _I spent years checking for messages about Lysa and Daved whenever I had a chance. I knew they were very good at what they did, but that even the best sometimes don't make it back from battle. I never really thought anyone would think the same about me._ 

"I was worried about you, too." Aerek said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

As she settled into his arms Skyka smiled dreamy up into Aerek’s eyes, “I know…  Aerek, I’m sorry for being such a… I think Lysa referred to it as being a “bitch” or something like that?” her tone dismissed her own question as she continued her apology, “Anyhow, I shouldn’t have walked away when you tried to consul me early.  I don’t accept my own failures very well, especially when they’re in front of you, I want to be revered like Lysa and not viewed as a sad failure.”


----------



## drothgery (May 5, 2005)

*OOC:*


It's the next day; this is the first time Aerek and Skyka have talked today







"You've been through a lot the last few days. I'm trying to do what I can to help, but I'm not going to pretend I'm an expert." Aerek said.

"Besides, Lysa didn't try to be a hero. To this day she insists that her celebrity is largely a creation of holoreporters looking for an attractive young Corellian who was marginally successful, and that any success she had was the product of the work of a lot of other people above and below her, everyone just trying to do there best to help win the war. And she's lost fellow pilots and pilots under her command, and has been nearly killed herself enough to make what's left of dad's hair turn grey."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 5, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka speaks softly as she lightly brushes and traces the outline of his lips with a one of her fingers, “Your far more of an expert for curing what ails me than you give yourself credit for,” her tracing stops as she drops her hand, “but you miss understand me…  Lysa is a hero in _your_ eyes.  You don’t just love her cause she’s your sibling, you admire her cause of what she has done, the good she has brought to the galaxy.”  

“I would like to stir those types of feelings in you, I would like to be admired, not because of the feelings we shared, but the good that I’ve done and brought to the galaxy…”   She stops in mid thought as small bothersome frown forums on her delicate features.









*OOC:*


 Good point/catch: fixed.


----------



## drothgery (May 6, 2005)

"I believe that as long as you keep trying your hardest to do the right thing, you won't just have my admiration. The entire Jedi order will be proud to call you one of us." Aerek said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“True.  That would be nice,” Skyka nods thoughtful but doesn’t say anything else.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 7, 2005)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> Following Skyka's nondescript departure, Bud'd waited until only she and Master Kanas remained in the conference room. Noting her mentor's curious gaze, she moved to sit next to him and spoke in soft quiet tones. Master Kanas, I am not sure it would be wise that I go along on this mission. I was sorely wounded from our last meeting with the Lost and I feel no-where near at full strength. She touched a charcoal coloured hand to her throat and winced a little. I am uncertain about my usefullness in such a state. The group as a whole needs focused and strong members and I.... She trailed off, turning to look over her shoulder. I would not be the reason they fall because I cannot perform to the best of my abilites.  Lekku coiling and uncoiling, agitated, the Twi'lek did not turn back.



 Master Kanas rested a hand on Bud'd's shoulder and said quietly, "You hold no one but yourself back. You are strong, and will remain strong as long as you trust in the Force. I would not have you stay behind when they may very well require your help. Together, you will all be able to overcome individual weaknesses, be the physical or mental. Now get some rest, and I'll do what I can for the rest of your wounds.

((We all ready to move on?))


----------



## dead_radish (May 8, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh does his best to focus his mind, but he is undeniably excited about the upcoming trials.  A chance to strike back at those that attacked his master....*

*Cai is more reserved, simply checking her supplies, and reflecting upon the path that brought her here, and will, hopefully, take her further....*

OOC: Ready!


----------



## Vendetta (May 8, 2005)

((Aalun is sleeping, so unless he has some dream/vision that needs to be discussed, yep, I'm ready to get going ))


----------



## deadestdai (May 8, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Master Kanas rested a hand on Bud'd's shoulder and said quietly, "You hold no one but yourself back. You are strong, and will remain strong as long as you trust in the Force. I would not have you stay behind when they may very well require your help. Together, you will all be able to overcome individual weaknesses, be the physical or mental. Now get some rest, and I'll do what I can for the rest of your wounds.
> 
> ((We all ready to move on?))




Still looking away from Master Kanas, Bud'd closed her eyes tightly and allowed the Force to sooth her fears and form her thoughts into a more useful tool for the coming mission. She turned to her Master, Thankyou Master Kanas. Should this all fail, and we do not return, know you have been the guiding light in my journey along the path of the Force. You saved me from a fate of slavery and misery. And ultimately untimely death. I love you in ways that confuse me.  A tear rolled down her cheek and she got up to leave, a hand wiping it clear. Let me know when you are ready to offer your healing touch to mine and the others' wounds, I will summon them for you. The Twi'lek went to her quarters and rested, at first in a healing trance, then asleep - sleeping better than she had done in months.

((Ahem! Ready!))


----------



## drothgery (May 9, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “True.  That would be nice,” Skyka nods thoughtful but doesn’t say anything else.




Aerek puts an arm around her, but is a bit at a loss for words.

(assuming nothing important to the rest of the group happens afterward, I'm ready to move on; eventually Aerek will return to his own room and try to get some rest)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 9, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka settles with happy content into Aerek’s arms while a small smile graces her features but eventually, after twenty minutes or so, she stands and “pulls” Aerek up and to her side without saying a word and only offering a kiss.  Leading him to her new quarters Skyka doesn’t bother to hide their destination, if would be impossible to hide it from Master Kanas much longer, if he didn’t know already.









*OOC:*


 I’m happy to move on also…  Though Skyka would rather have Aerek stay/sleep in her quarters she won’t fight him if he chooses to leave.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 9, 2005)

Master Kanas gathered you all together in Cai's smaller ship a short time after night fell. While the small transport wasn't anywhere near the size of the _Talon_ or the _Gemstar_, there was enough room for all of you and it was small enough that it had more of a chance to go unnoticed.

Truthfully, there wasn't much to be said, and so Master Kanas was mostly quiet as he sat in the pilot's chair and started the ship up. As the drives warmed up, he turned to look back in the cabin where most of you were and said, "Now I only got a cursory view of the area, so I can't say how the defenses are or if there are any. Either way, I'm going to set down a good distance out if you all can survive a walk. I'll keep the sublight engines warmed and the comm channel open, so if you need to get out like yesterday, I shouldn't be nearly as long."

A minute later and the ship was flying over the forests. The cabin itself had no viewports, so your only way to see where you were was through the main viewport in the cockpit. The forests didn't end as the ship got closer to the pole(which was still covered in trees, though it was a bit colder than the rest of the planet...but not by much), but they did thin out somewhat. Instead of the endless tracks of trees making the ground look a lush and bright green, here you could see the dirt and undergrowth without too much trouble, and so there was more variety in the colours below.

And then, in a large plain of noticeably lower elovation that was off near the horizon line, you saw what was definitely not natural. Even in the darkness of night, you could see bright floodlights scattered across an area mulitple kilometers wide. And from the lights, you could see the reflections of metal 'structures' of various shapes and sizes. It was too far away and too dark to make out any kind of detail, though, so they could have been anything from buildings to starships to some kind of gigantic metallic monster straight out of a holodrama.

Master Kanas brought the small ship in fairly close, to the point where you could see what had to be a large wall, before bringing the ship down in a section of slightly denser trees. You couldn't see the wall from there, but that was likely only because of the darkness. However, before setting down, you all got a fairly good view of the area. The metal things were lined up in perfect rows, though height and general size was still very random throughout. There didn't seem to be an end in sight, though, and from the looks of it, the walled in area stretched for kilometer upon kilometer across the pole.

If it was something that was trying to be hid, whoever had decided how to hide it should have their head examined.

((VP/WP info about to be posting in the OOC thread.))


----------



## drothgery (May 10, 2005)

Before disembarking, Aerek takes a look at the sensor board to see if the instruments can catch anything they can't see.

(Would have posted sooner, but I was in meetings all afternoon)


----------



## deadestdai (May 10, 2005)

Waiting at the landing ramp, Bud'd stretches out with her senses to see if there is anything in waiting for the party.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 11, 2005)

A sensor sweep of the area provides little extra information. Beyond what you could see, Aerek is able to determine that there don't seem to be any more humanoid sized lifeforms in the immediate vicinity. One thing new that he does find, though, is what is likely a gate of sorts in the large wall. The sensor readout displays a rough, wireframe image of the seemingly endless wall, and a little to the north of where you've set down, there seems to be a slight indintation in its structure that could be an opening, a door, or just a large dent.

Bud'd detects about as little, though has more trouble pinpointing things as there seems to be a large amount of life in the area...despite what's been done to the forest. More distantly, beyond the area where the trees disappear, she can feel more life, though it is much less widespread, and much harder to pinpoint. In fact, everything beyond the trees is near impossible to focus on without a large amount of effort.


----------



## dead_radish (May 11, 2005)

*Cai steps on to the landing ramp, followed closely by Wryy'ethh.  He speaks to her for a moment, and she nods.*  "Wryy'ethh likes this place - he is surprised by the amount of life found here.  I'm just wondering where everyone is...."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 12, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Standing over Aerek’s should Skyka turns and gives a slight smile towards Cai and Wryy'ethh, “Rollan has always been a world with an abundance of life, so much so that I doubt even the Sith would be able to destroy it all, and in the end that should be to our advantage.”


----------



## deadestdai (May 12, 2005)

Smiling at Skyka's positive response, Bud'd made to be first off the ramp, lightsaber in hand. I sensed nothing of immediate danger to us beyond the ship, but that doesn't mean that we are safe. I'd advise we all keep our eyes open and head to the cover of the trees.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 12, 2005)

Master Kanas follows you to the boarding ramp, but catches Aerek before he disembarks and says quietly, "Aerek, you must understand that you are a Jedi Knight. What you do here is your duty. Do not let your personal feelings interfere with that."

He says nothing else on the subject, though its obvious what he's talking about. It didn't take a Jedi to detect that. Patting Aerek's back, the older Jedi Master then spoke up to the rest of you, "Stay together, and stay low. I'll keep the comm open and an eye out if you need me. Trust in the Force, let it guide you, and you will be safe."


----------



## drothgery (May 14, 2005)

Aerek just nodded when Master Kanas addressed him. _He's right. But how the heck am I supposed to do that?_

"There's only one place that looks like a door." Aerek says. "Do we go through it, or climb the wall?"


----------



## Vendetta (May 14, 2005)

Aalun follows along behind the others, his buggish eyes taking in all that he can as he reaches out with the force, feeling somewhat redundant as he senses the others also doing so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 14, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Well if it’s a door surely it will be watched,” Skyka says plainly, “I suggest over the wall.”


----------



## dead_radish (May 14, 2005)

*Wryy nods, and flexes his claws.*

*Cai thinks for a moment.*  "If there are any force users, and I am sure there are, will they not likely sense us coming?  We should try to mask our presence as much as possible, I think...."


----------



## drothgery (May 16, 2005)

"I have some skill in masking my presense in the Force, but that won't do much for the rest of you." Aerek says.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 16, 2005)

Aalun:[sblock]See Bud'd's passage above. You don't detect anything beyond that.[/sblock]


----------



## deadestdai (May 19, 2005)

Bud'd hit the ramp switch and looked over her shoulder to make sure Aerek and the padewans were ready before she stalked out into the clearing and headed toward the trees.


----------



## dead_radish (May 19, 2005)

*Seeing Bud'd in the lead, Wryy'ethh moves quickly down the ramp to take up a spot beside her, his eyes moving quickly from tree to tree, scanning for threats.  It was clear that he felt more comfortable in the forests than in confines of the ship.*

*Cai simply shakes her head, and falls in to step beside Aerek and Aalun.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 19, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“The abundance of life in the forest will mask our presence,” never far from Aerek’s side Skyka tried to reassure him but quickly added, “at least for awhile.”


----------



## drothgery (May 20, 2005)

"I hope so." Aerek said, though he was trying to figure out a good place to scale the wall.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 21, 2005)

You had to move a little closer through the lightly forested area in front of the wall to get a better view in the dark night. The single moon of Rollan was up in the sky, however it wasn't providing much light for you to see with.

Closer, though, you could see that the wall was pretty much a straight, even slab of carved durasteel. Beyond the slightly different construction near the section you assumed to be a main entrance, the rest of the wall was exactly the same. A good seven meters high, at least, you couldn't see any kind of holocameras or even people up on the walls. And, considering the slight glare from some of the lights beyond the wall, anyone on top of the wall should be easy to spot.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 21, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka frowned at the light that radiated from with in the walls, not just because their presence would hinder their movements but because there presences struck her as immorally wrong, Rollan was no place for this Sith monstrosity and her ice blue eyes narrowed as she considered the best course of action for them to take.









*OOC:*


 How wide is the wall?  (As in how thick?)


----------



## deadestdai (May 21, 2005)

Bud'd turned to make sure all had gotten a good enough look at the area in question. Okay - No guards, Lights that would announce us to all on the planet and we aren't even certain of what is on the other side. She smiled. Any handy ideas how should do this?


----------



## drothgery (May 23, 2005)

"Well, you do have some skill with Illusion, correct?" Aerek says to his Twi'lek friend.


----------



## deadestdai (May 23, 2005)

Somewhat, yes. But I'm not certain that I can keep it up long enough for us all to scale the wall or rush the door. Her lekku curled a little. 
Then again, I _could_ create one as a diversion so a team could gain entry and open the door from the inside?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 25, 2005)

((Just in case it was missed in the OOC thread...the wall is somewhere around 1m thick, though you didn't get a good enough view of it from above to be sure of that.))


----------



## Vendetta (May 26, 2005)

The gand, glad to be around his peers, masters, knights, and other padawans, listens to the discussion and wonders what he might be able to do.  

((OOC:  Sorry, been sick with sinus problems the last few days and kind of out of it at the moment))


----------



## dead_radish (May 26, 2005)

*Wryy bellows as quietly as possible, gesturing off towards the other side of the structure.*

*Cai nods, and turns to the group.*  "Perhaps a quick scout around the structure, just to see if there is anything of interest?  I doubt they have convienently provided us a back door, but stranger things have happened....*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“It wouldn’t hurt us to check it out,” Skyka replied as she checked her equipment one last, “I’ll come along.”


----------



## deadestdai (May 26, 2005)

Should we all go? I'm not sure splitting up is a good idea when we have little idea of what may greet us. Bud'd slipped her lightsaber back onto her belt.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 26, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“That depends,”  replied a shrugging Skyka, “Our we going to scout the area or are we all infiltrating the wall right now?  If it’s purely scouting than it will be more successful if we limit our numbers.”


----------



## drothgery (May 27, 2005)

_I hate it when leaving her alone is tactically sound._

"If scaling the wall is likely to get us spotted, and we don't want to go through the main entrance, scouting for another seems like a good idea." Aerek said.

(and not just because I'm going to be out of town for the next few days)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Good, it’s settled then,” declares Skyka with a nod in agreement, “Wryy'ethh, Aalun , and I should be the ones to go.  We are the most skilled for what needs to be done.”


----------



## Vendetta (May 27, 2005)

Aalun nods and steps forward to Skyka.


----------



## deadestdai (May 27, 2005)

Bud'd nods in reply. Then we'll await your return. Do not go too far and try to be quick. I don't like this idea of us splitting up, but it's needed. Do we have comm units incase trouble turns up?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Of course,” Skyka taps the comlink that dangles close to her mouth, “and we will be careful.”


----------



## dead_radish (May 27, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh grins, and nods, letting out a short barking yowl.  Cai rolls her eyes.*  "He says he's always careful."

*Wryy pulls his saber from his belt, but doesn't ignite it, and makes sure what little gear he carries is properly stowed, to avoid making unneccessary noise, then looks to the scouts.*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (May 28, 2005)

*Aalun, Skyka, and Wryy'ethh:*

((Going to make an assumption on which direction you head, as I haven't seen anything to say where. I'm assuming you guys head the direction away what you think is the main entrance, which would mean you're heading west.))

You quietly move off from the others, following the direction of the wall but still keeping at a safe distance and under the cover of the scattered trees. It takes about five minutes of walking before you reach the point where the wall turns and heads up north, away from you. You weren't able to see anything new along the wall up to this point, and looking back, the others were well out of sight.

Skyka and Aalun:[sblock]Distantly, the two of you notice sounds over towards the other side of the wall. You are too far away from the wall to pinpoint exactly what the sounds are beyond faint noises. There don't look to be any figures up on the wall, though.[/sblock]

((For the other three(Aerek, Cai, and Bud'd), is there anything you guys would like to check out for the moment?))


----------



## Vendetta (May 30, 2005)

Aalun tries to focus his senses on the wall as he reaches out through the force.  "Aalun hears something..." he mutters softly as he does so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka nodded her head in agreement as she used her had to caution Aalun to not speak out.  Pointing towards the wall she looked curious at Aalun wondering if he hard heard the noises from the other side too.


----------



## Vendetta (May 30, 2005)

Aalun nods his head and points at the wall where he heard the noise.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 30, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

With a single nod towards Aalun Skyka turns towards the Wookiee and silently delivers the news.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 4, 2005)

((Nothing for me to say here but "Bump". Actually...there is. Wryy'ethh, I think we're waiting on you...or at least, I think Aalun and Skyka are.))


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 5, 2005)

Sorry - was out of town for the weekend.

*Wryy nods, and holds up his fingers, counting 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, etc until Skyla/Aalun indicates a number of foes.  He then points at the top of the wall, and his lightsaber, and cocks his head curiously.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 5, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka shrugs as the wookie counts, they didn’t have the answer to that question, and shakes her head no at what she perceives is a suggestion from Wryy'ethh.

Curious as to what he would like to do Skyka turns to Aalun and points both the way they came, and back to the others, and the way they had been going which lead to the unknown.


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 10, 2005)

The gand tilts his head to the side a little, not sure what Skyka means pointing in so many directions.  He then thinks that perhaps she was asking him which way they ought to go.  The gand looks to where they were going and nods in that direction.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 10, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka gives a quick nod before she signals the wookiee their intentions and continues forward to the unknown…


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 10, 2005)

*Wryy shrugs, and nods, letting his saber fall to his side, and follows after Skya and Aalun.*


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 11, 2005)

Meanwhile, Bud'd made suggestions to Aerek (Knowing that his tactical knowledge was far greater than her own), that they aught to do their best to stay alert and set up sentries so that if any patrols come their way, we Jedi are aware of "them" before the enemy see "us".


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 11, 2005)

*Aalun, Skyka, and Wryy'ethh:*

Continuing to follow the wall, but now heading north through the sparse trees instead of west, you notice that the larger lights are actually much closer to the wall on this side. While the south side you had approached at first was mainly dark, not far in front of you the brighter lights were illuminating the trees outside the wall. You could also see large, skeletal looking objects that could only be the basic frameworks of capital-sized starships in construction.

The sounds can still be heard distantly, but they aren't what really catches your attention. Before reaching the section of trees under the bright lights, the three of you can see two points where the wall rises up well above the tree level. At the tops, they spread out into flower-like platforms with what could only be defense turrets on the two outer corners.

Since the two towers are still a good distance away, you can't actually see if there's anyone up on top. However, near the ground between the two towers you do see what looks to be a large gate. The only hint to that is the large creese down the center of it that shows it most likely opens up. Its looks to be big enough to easily accomodate Master Kanas' ship if it could be moved through, and you do notice that there don't seem to be any trees at all in front of it.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 12, 2005)

Wryy stares in awe at the fortress, and turns to Skyka and Aalun, clearly at a loss.  After a moment, he pulls his saber hilt, points back at the darker areas previously explored, and mimics carving a hole in the wall, then shrugs.  He then points at the ship, and points up in the sky with a wry grin, then shakes his head no.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 13, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka wasn’t sure of everything the wookiee was trying to say but she doubted that cutting through the wall would be neither a quick nor quite process.  Shaking her head at the idea she looked towards the trees hopeful that one or two would offer a view of the compound beyond.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 18, 2005)

Aerek agreed with his Twi'lek friend, and so tried to find a reasonably defensible position. Defending a point really wasn't what Jedi were best at, though; lightsaber combat was all about manuever. At least trying to solve the tactical problems gave him something to think about, other than... _Well, you knew getting involved with her was going to cause problems, Aerek._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jun 22, 2005)

Skyka's eyes did spot a couple of trees that looked to be both hidden from view of the bright lights and would provide at least some view into the complex itself.

All of you soon see, up on one of the large towers, a figure walk around its top. It doesn't stop, or seem to take notice of you in the darkness below, but there is definitely some kind of security keeping watch.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 23, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Seeing a well protected area Skyka waits for the sentry to pass and then darts to one of the trees in question.









*OOC:*


 She will either climb, which is one of her specialties, or Force Jump to the top of the tree if it is at all possible...  I have no books with me so AMG how ever it would be the safest way for her to proceed go for that. [/OOC













*OOC:*


]


----------



## deadestdai (Jun 23, 2005)

Bud'd started to get antsy. Skyka's team had been gone too long. Or at least, it felt that way. THe eerie silence in the forests was getting to her she guessed and although she was doing her best to search through the force for any threats that might be coming, the knowledge that those threats were unseen as yet disturbed her. The Twi'lek hopped from her lookout perch in a tree and went to find Aerek.


----------



## dead_radish (Jun 23, 2005)

*Wryy is startled by Skyla's sudden burst of activity, and resists the urge to charge after her.  He scans the area she's aiming for, looking for potential pitfalls or problems perhaps.*


----------



## Vendetta (Jun 23, 2005)

Aalun sees Skyka start for the tree.  He lays flat with his sniper rifle out watching for anyone or anything that might see her...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 1, 2005)

*Skyka, Aalun, and Wryy:*

Without too much trouble, Skyka was able to climb up a tree and get a good vantange point. The sentry had disappeared, and Aalun's scope showed nothing new.

From up in the tree, though, Skyka managed to get a fairly good view of the top of the large wall and a little beyond. The wall iself looked to be very thick, with a walkway or something similar across its top. There were no guards to be seen on it, however, though there were crevaces in the wall to provide excellent cover. Looking down towards the gate, Skyka was able to spot a small box shaped building that was just behind the open wall. It was out of view from the ground, and she could only really see a small corner of it...but enough to know it was there, and to see a window with a large blaster cannon exending outwards.

*Aerek, Bud'd, and Cai:*

After a few more minutes, that long silence came to an end. Or at least, slightly. Off in the distance, the opposite direction from where Skyka and the others had gone to, you could hear a collection of sounds. They were scattered and random, almost like walking through a leaf covered ground...though you couldn't actually see any leaves on the ground at your feet.

Looking that direction revealed only darkness, though.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 2, 2005)

Bud'd winced at the strange sounds. Stretching out with her senses, she tried to discern exactly what it was coming there way. Once certain or not, she'll tell Aerek and ask if he want's to stand to meet the "thing" or make a retreat back to the ship or toward Skyka and the others.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 2, 2005)

Aerek extended his force senses in the direction of the noise, trying to figure out what it is (spend 2 VP to use the Force to replace sight).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Having a general layout of the compound Skyka took a few minutes to study it and look for weakness that a small party could exploit to gain entrance.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 6, 2005)

*Skyka, Aalun, and Wryy:*

Skyka's careful study didn't show too much in the way of weaknesses. It looked like the building just inside had a perfect position of cover and a good vantage point to mow down anyone who tried to break through. Not to mention the fact that there was at least one guard on each of the large towers, and who knew what inside the actual gate.

Through the Force it felt calm, at least.


*Aerek, Bud'd, and Cai:*

With the help of the Force, you quickly identify the...thing as living. In fact, it happens almost too quickly. You are barely given a chance to stretch out with the Force before you are impacted with the overbearing feeling of this life. Whatever it is, it resonates a very strong presence in the Force...and something about it feels dangerous.

All in all, it is nearly impossible to determine anymore, almost as if the thing is letting you know just enough before blocking your probing. It is also coming closer, still out of sight in the darkness but the sounds are getting noticeably louder.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka scowled as she began he decent from her advantage point to the forest floor below. It was a fortress, pure and simple, and she would give much thought upon how to penetrate it 

Joining the others upon the ground she didn’t speak, it had always been her belief to give bad new only once, it would have to wait till the reached the ship and the others.  

Waving quickly for the others to follow Skyka lead them back the way they had came...


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 6, 2005)

*Wryy looks at the others in confusion, then shrugs, and follows after her, disappointed nothing interesting had occured.*


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 6, 2005)

Face blanching somewhat to a dark-grey, Bud'd quickly looks to Aerek worriedly. Whatever it is just shut me out. That means it has to be powerful within the Force and perhaps too much for just us three.  She looked about. Cai? Where are you? Get over here, we need to stay together.

Bud'd's Lightsaber was in her hand, as yet still off, but ready just incase. She allowed the Force to flow through her forming a protective barrier about herself. 

Aerek what do you suggest? Should we try to reach the others or will we even have time?

**Force Defense +9**


----------



## drothgery (Jul 7, 2005)

"Just a guess, but I don't think we're going to have time." Aerek said.

-- take 10 on Enhance Ability (Str) --


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 7, 2005)

Aalun calmly follows Skyka.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 20, 2005)

*Skyka, Aalun, and Wryy:*

You only make it back to where the wall turns before noticing something...odd. While you can feel nothing through the Force to indicate another life form(beyond smaller animals and such that hide quickly), your eyes pick up on a point a little closer to the edge of the treeline near the wall.

You distinctly remember there having been more tree cover there the first time you'd passed it by. You can see, however, no signs of dead trees or fallen ones. Instead of a well covered area, you can now very easily see what looks like a path cutting through the trees and heading straight to the wall...and back through the forest. Its almost large enough to accomodate a small starfighter.


*Aerek, Bud'd, and Cai:*

Cai quickly appears behind Bud'd, keeping quiet for the moment. As she stays low, something catches her eye just as it does yours. She points silently to a vaguely humanoid figure about eight meters ahead of you. It looks to be slowly approaching you, lumbering along like some massive bipedal animal. Still, though, you feel the strong presence through the Force and from everything you can tell, its coming from whatever that thing is.

"Does it see us...? Cai whispered quietly, a hand slowly reaching down for her lightsaber.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 20, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

In the darkness Skyka sneered to no one in particularly, it seems they had missed an illusion on their first pass but that wasn’t what was upsetting to her.  In the back of her mind she wondered if they had missed anything else but she quickly discarded it as she turned to her companions…

With a quick series of hand signals Skyka made her intentions to explore the new path known before she started down the path that lead deeper into the forest...









*OOC:*


 Very slow movement, lots of spot and listen checks.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 20, 2005)

Wryy nods, and draws his saber, looking carefully down the path.  He will try to stay at just beyond the edge, still within the trees.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 21, 2005)

Before following Skyka,  Aalun tries to reach out with the force to see if he can tell how the others are doing... just in case.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 21, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "Does it see us...? Cai whispered quietly, a hand slowly reaching down for her lightsaber.




"Almost certainly." Aerek whispered back. "I don't quite believe in coincidences that big."


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 21, 2005)

I could try to hold it in place, should it attack us that is. Bud'd whispered. That way it'd be an easier target for you both?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 23, 2005)

*Skyka, Aalun, and Wryy:*

Aalun:[sblock]You can feel something very strong in the Force back near the others. It doesn't feel like Master Kanas or anything/one you recognize.[/sblock]

Moving down the path for a short distance, it is easy for all of you to tell that the path is not natural. The trees on the edges are cut far too cleanly and are now to the point of growing _around_ the path itself. You don't see any tracks in the underbrush or the soft patches of dirt here and there, though, and the farther you get away from the wall, the more you realize that the path just continues on to the south.

Wryy:[sblock]You notice some large claw marks that are across many of the trees, but they are only on the sides pointing away from the path.[/sblock]


*Aerek, Bud'd, and Cai:*

Cai nodded at Aerek's words, now taking the lightsaber off of her belt and kneeling down a little more. Quietly, she said to Bud'd, "It would be worth a try..."

Ahead of you, the humanoid figure continues forward before stopping probably six or so meters in front of you. When it stops, you can see the head looking around from side to side, and at the same time feel the strong presence in the Force reaching out everywhere.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 24, 2005)

Wryy looks at the trees, walking slowly around one.  He gestures the others over, and points to the large claw marks that appear on the sides of the trees facing away from the path (and only away from the path).

He shrugs, unsure what to make of that fact.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 24, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Frowning Skyka leans in and inspects the claw marks, curiously as to rather or not she can place the their maker.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 24, 2005)

"Aalun is not so sure if this is the good time to say so or not..."  The gand begins quietly as they stop to look at the trees.  "But Aalun felt a strong presence in the force which was not Master Kanas near our companions."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 24, 2005)

"The second it makes a hostile move, do it." Aerek says.

Trying to maintain his edge, Aerek activates Force Defense (+8, roll the dice).


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 25, 2005)

*Skyka, Aalun, and Wryy:*

Skyka:[sblock] The claw marks look to be of about the right size for some of the medium sized predators on the planet. Other than the fact that all of them are on the sides of the trees away from the path, the claw marks look to be perfectly normal.[/sblock]


*Aerek, Bud'd, and Cai:*

((Aerek's roll on the Force Defense is a 15. He's down 3VP, but now has a +4 bonus to saves against Force attacks for the next minute.))

The hulking creature's probe through the Force continued for another short few seconds before it suddenly withdrew. Just as it did, the creature let out a gutteral, violent roar before focusing on all of you and attempting to charge.

((Initiative time. Aerek 12. Bud'd 13. Cai 3. Creature 7. Horrible rolls...but Bud'd's got first action. Note that the creature is about six meters in front of you.))


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 25, 2005)

Bud'd's eyes widen as the creature's roar sets her lekku twitching. As it runs, the twi'lek summons the force and with the aid of the being's own charge momentum to launch it clear over the group's heads as far as she can, hopefully offering the group a little more time to prepare for any secondary attack.

**Move Object +13**


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 25, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Running her fingers over the claw marks Skyka continues to frown as she explains, “It’s probably one of are many native predators but the pattern,” she runs her fingers over and points to the lack of markings on the side facing the path, “is most peculiar…  I’m not sure what to make of it, in all honesty.”

Frowning even more she pulls away from the trees and their peculiar marks,  “Regrettably we need to turn back now.  The presence of another force user is troubling and I doubt it brings good tidings to the others.”

Without waiting for the other she turns back in the direction of the ship and heads directly for it, cutting through the forest if need be as she goes…


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 25, 2005)

Wryy nods in agreement, following on Skyka's heels.  He gestures for Aalun to follow close, and speeds his pace, reaching out with his senses to see if he can locate the same presence Aalun felt.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 25, 2005)

If Bud'd doesn't hurl the creature out of single-move range, Aerek will activate his lightsaber, close, and attack the creature. 

Aerek has Force Defense and Enhance Ability (Strength) active.

(corrected a spelling error)


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 26, 2005)

Aalun had grown worried the moment he had sensed the force user and was very glad that they would be going to join their companions.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 29, 2005)

*Aerek, Bud'd, and Cai:*

((Bud'd's Move Object roll is a 21. Costs 2VP and the Creature gets a Will Save vs. DC 17 to resist. It gets a 17. Just barely resists. Also, since I didn't record it before, Aerek has an Enhance Ability(Strength) up. Taking 10 gave him a 22 result, which is a +4 to Str for 1 minute(9 rounds, now) and cost him another 3VP.

Aerek's attack against the creature is a 29. That hits, and the creature takes 27 damage.))

The humanoid thing somehow manages to fight off Bud'd's attempt to uproot it from the ground. It lets out a growl of anger just as Aerek charges forward at it, lightsaber abalze. When Aerek gets close, he is able to see a vaguel human-like thing, simply bulkier than most. It is still taller than him, but not by too much.

The creature attempts to sidestep out of the way of Aerek's strong lightsaber swing, but it is too big and the blade cuts across its left arm. Again, the creature lets out a roar, but now adds to that by reaching to a makeshift belt at its waste and drawing a gigantic, metal sword.

((The Creature full attacks Aerek. Its first attack is a 26. A hit, and Aerek takes 17 damage. Brings him down to 29VP. Second attack is a 21. Another hit, and another 15 damage to Aerek. He's down to 14VP total, now.))

With a surprising strength, the creature swings its heavy sword at Aerek in two long, arcing strokes. Aerek is able to duck out of the way and avoid losing his head, but if his hair had been any longer he would have lost a considerable amout of it. Seeing how close the attacks were, Cai glances(slightly wide eyed) to Bud'd for a quick moment before activating her own lightsaber and charging in next to Aerek.

((Cai's attack is an 11. Miss.))

Cai's lightsaber swing is slow, though, as she does her best to avoid hitting Aerek. The creature, then, has little trouble avoiding the attack and growling something that could very well have been a challenge.

((Next round...Bud'd's up again.))


*Skyka, Aalun, and Wryy:*

You do not get very far from the large, open path in the forest before a roar echoes through the trees. It sounds less like a monster than any kind of animal any of you have ever heard, and it definitely doesn't sound happy. It also sounds like its coming from the direction where your fellow apprentices(and Knights, now) were supposed to be waiting.


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 29, 2005)

Without a word, Wryy'ethh breaks in to a full sprint, drawing his saber as he does.  As he runs, he attempts to focus his thoughts on the coming battle.

OOC: Enhance Ability, taking 10.  Not sure if I need to make a concentration check...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Frowning, and with a quick curse in her own native language, Skyka darts through the forest towards the sound and her companions.









*OOC:*


 Double Move: 60 ft.  She will run if its possible to do so.


----------



## Vendetta (Jul 30, 2005)

Definately not expecting that, Aalun reacts very quickly to support Wryy'ethh as much as possible, not sure what to expect or why the big fella took off so quickly.  He runs forward a bit to try to get a better view, find a place to dive for cover while pulling out his sniper rifle to try to find and pick off any enemies that Wryy'ethh sensed.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 30, 2005)

Eek! But Aerek's always believed the best defense is a good offense, so...

Aerek full-attacks his assailant.


----------



## deadestdai (Jul 30, 2005)

Bud'd wasn't so pleased with her failure to send the monster into the stratosphere. But she swiftly overcame this attack against her ego and once noting that Aerek and Cai could end up in severe trouble thought of another usage for her abilities. The twi'lek concentrated on the creature's massive weapon and tried, through the force, to grab it right out of his hands and fling it as far away as possible behind him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 31, 2005)

((Bud'd spends 1VP to use Move Object...brings her down to 40VP. The creatue makes a will save vs. DC 17 to hang onto the sword. It gets a 15, and fails.

Aerek's first attack is a 27. Hits and deals 17 damage. Second attack is a 24. Just hits, and deals another 22 damage. That does it.))

Through the Force, Bud'd finds the heavy sword and latches onto it. A sudden, distressed look washes over the distorted face of the creature as its hands scramble to hold onto the weapon. But Bud'd rips it away, throwing the large sword well over twenty meters in the other direction, hitting at least a few trees on the way.

The surprise of losing its weapon is quickly followed by two strong swings from Aerek's lightsaber. The first cuts across the creature's stomach, burning a long mark across its pale skin and getting another loud roar of pain...one that is quickly cut off by Aerek's second strike, which takes off the thing's head. The head rolls off to the side as the large body sways then falls down backwards and hits the ground hard.

Only a few seconds later, Skyka, Wryy'ethh, and Aalun arrive behind Bud'd to see Cai and Aerek standing over some odd looking corpse with their lightsabers ablaze. The three also couldn't help but notice the large sword that was imbedded into a tree not far back in the direction they'd come from.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“I guess you didn’t grow bored while waiting for our return,”  Skyka replied dryly as she knelt down to look at the creature.









*OOC:*


 Does Skyka flat out recognize the creature or does she recognize anything about it?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 31, 2005)

((Nope, doesn't look like anything Skyka's ever seen on the planet. However, Skyka: 



Spoiler



It is disturbingly similar to the 'humans' you saw upon first arriving from the planet. It looks larger and less human, but some of the same signs are still there.


))


----------



## drothgery (Jul 31, 2005)

Aerek deactivates his lightsaber and catches his breath. He had been starting the motions of his attack before Bud'd disarmed their opponent; there was hardly time to change actions mid-stroke. But he could never feel good about striking down an unarmed enemy.

"No. Any idea on what that was? It had a presense in the Force." Aerek said, and tried to examine the body.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 31, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Yes, though I’m not sure I want one,” Skyka admitted honestly as she pointed to a few features, “it’s human…  or at least was.  It also reminds me of those that greeted us when we landed the other day…  but not at the same time.”

Having scene enough Skyka stands up, her ice blue eyes drawn subconsciously towards the walled compound, as she continued to speak, “How or why…  I’m not truly sure but I’m sure it is tied to the Sith.”


----------



## dead_radish (Jul 31, 2005)

Wryy'ethh leaves the examination of the body to the others, quickly turning and scampering up in to a tree to get a good view and be sure there weren't any other assialants headed their way.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 1, 2005)

We need to leave this place. That, "man", made an awful lot of noise that could have only alerted others of our presence.  She gestured to Skyka. Is the way clear from where you came?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“It was when we left it,” Skyka said with a nod, “of course you are correct.  We do need to leave…”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 7, 2005)

Aerek's examination of the corpse doesn't provide much at all. Other than some scraps of clothes, it doesn't look to have been carrying anything beyond that large sword. Seeing it closer, it does look much more like the 'humans' you encountered when first arriving on the planet, though this one is much larger and less human-like.

Wryy'ethh:[sblock]You can't see anything, but you do feel a sense of danger.[/sblock]


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 7, 2005)

Wryy'ethh scans the surrounding area, growing more and more agitated.  He jumps down from the trees, and growls softly to Cai.  Cai grins sardonically, nods, and turns to the party.  "Wryy says that he doesn't see anything, but there's definitely something dangerous.  If you hadn't already guessed."  Wryy'ethh makes a few more agitated gestures and sounds.  "He'd like us to move to cover quickly."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 7, 2005)

"Let's go, then." Aerek says.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 7, 2005)

Aalun looks for cover, preferably a place where he can use his rifle.  Once cover is found, the gand stretches out with the force into the nearby area.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 8, 2005)

Bud'd follows the group, hoping no other threats are encountered. She also keeps her senses alert as they move.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 9, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka nodded at Aerek’s decision, she had no objections to moving on and even saw the wisdom in it, as she took point and lead the group as before…


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 10, 2005)

Finding cover isn't too difficult. Back a few meters from your position at the treeline is a thicker layer of shrubs and underbrush. It quickly becomes apparent that moving farther back was a safe decision, as floodlights suddenly kick in from the top of the large wall. The bright lights streak across the area where you had been, not stopping at all, but continuing to look back and forth.

Not a second later, your comlink's click silently. A signal from Master Kanas...though he says nothing, obviously unsure of whether it is safe to speak or not.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 10, 2005)

Aerek takes a quick look around (spot, listen, and if there's a way to do a generic Force sense without using VP, that too), but if he doesn't see/hear/sense anything, he'll answer his comlink.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 12, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Ignoring her own comlink to allow Aerek to choose rather or not to answer the comlink Skyka focuses her attention on their environment and the unknown that could be lurking there...


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 12, 2005)

*Wryy'ethh whispers quietly in Cai's ear.  They confer for a moment, then Cai turns to the group.*  "Did you see any more of those creatures?  Could one of them be assaulting the compound?  We might be able to make use of the distraction...."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 15, 2005)

Aerek's scan of the area through all of his senses reveals nothing in the immediate area, though there is a strong sense of danger in the distance. You can see nothing, and it is not urgent enough to be of worry for the exact moment.

Master Kanas' voice snaps through the comlink barely after Aerek had finished responding to the signal, and the old Jedi Master's voice is an almost whispered growl, "What in the name of the Force did you do? I heard some roar about a minute ago and now the whole place is a glowlamp!"

As he spoke, you could all see movement near the wall. Coming from the direction that Skyka and the others had spotted an open gate was a group of four thin, shining figures...it took another moment but it was not hard to identify them as the same model of Sith War Droids as the ones you had previously encountered across the planet. They moved across the clearing before heading almost straight for you. But when they got to the treeline, they stopped and looked down...examining the large body of the 'human' you took down.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 15, 2005)

Aerek answered, speaking softly and quickly into his comlink. "Someone attacked Bud'd, Cai, and I; we had little choice but to kill him. We think the same kind of odd human we saw earlier, I think. It had a presense in the Force beyond the normal. It looks like some war droids are investigating the body. We were on our way back to the ship."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 22, 2005)

"Alright, Aerek, I'll get the engines warmed up and ready for you. Be careful," Master Kanas' voice was considerably quieter this time, but still easy to hear through the comlink.

Over near the body, the war droids had turned to look across the trees line. They did not look to be going anywhere, simply scanning the area slowly. Even from the distance you were at, you could still see the soft red glow of their eyes.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka remained silent, keeping one eye on Aerek to judge his reaction and the other on their unwanted company…


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 22, 2005)

Bud'd stretched out with her senses to search for other threats that might have followed the droids out of the compound.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 22, 2005)

"Acknowledged." Aerek said to Master Kanas, then closed his comlink.

"Let's get moving." He said softly.


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 22, 2005)

Wryy'ethh simply nodded, worried his voice would carry too far in the forests.  His saber still rested in his hand, and he was making no move to put it away.  He pointed to Budd and Cai, and then gestured ahead, clearly intending to cover the group's back.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 22, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka didn’t bother with words…  She took the point and continued on, leading them away from the Sith War droids.


----------



## Vendetta (Aug 22, 2005)

Aalun stays for a second longer trying to cover the retreat but moves out himself when the others get a bit away and he's left alone.


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 24, 2005)

Taking up the Wookie's offer, Bud'd starts off after the others. She keeps her senses keen and stretched as far as possible to fully take in her surroundings and so to detect all the better any possible threats that may be lying in wait for them along their journey.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 24, 2005)

The droids did not seem to notice any of you...and as you all moved away from the wall, the sense of danger in the Force slowly began to fade away. The small shuttle sat where you had left it, still within view through the trees was the lights and the wall, but thankfully, Master Kanas kept all the lights on the shuttle off. The only sign of life beyond the feeling of the Jedi Master resonating in the Force was a soft hum of repulsorlift engines ready to move the ship.

Master Kanas stepped out of the box-shaped shuttle to greet you quickly, but motioned for you all to get into the ship quickly. He followed you in and, heading for the controls, said, "I...assume it is very heavily guarded?"


----------



## drothgery (Aug 27, 2005)

Aerek looked over at Skyka, Aalun, and Wyy.

"Yes. We're not getting in there unless Daved shows up with a company of Marines." Aerek said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka nodded solemnly before she replied gravely, “at least not all of us…  We might be able to slip one or two by…  but, well, I doubt anyone besides me will consider that idea.”


----------



## deadestdai (Aug 27, 2005)

It's not a sensible idea by any means and we cannot act in a reckless fashion... But... We "do" need to get inside and short of swooping in from this vessel, guns blazing we don't really have many alternative options. She studied Wyyr then Aerek, but turned back to the Wookie. Wyyr? You and Skyka would be most suitable for such a mission. I just not sure if it's the right mission to undertake in the first place?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Sending three would be reckless,” Skyka said firmly as her ice blue eyes studied everyone, “I should go *alone*.  With a change of clothes I’m a native Sentarrii and not a Jedi.  Frankly, it makes the most sense if things go wrong...  My capture wouldn’t place the rest of you in harms way.”


----------



## drothgery (Aug 29, 2005)

_Be calm, Aerek. You are a Jedi Knight. Shouting would serve no purpose here._

"I don't think that's wise. With a lightsaber, you'd never pass yourself as anything other than a Jedi if you were caught. And without one..." Aerek trailed off. 

_And if anything happened to her, I'd try and rescue her myself, and wouldn't give a thought to the cost._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“and without one I will look like a native Sentarrii.  Besides,”  Skyka said with a smile, she was far calmer than should have been possible considering the situation, as she shifted her lithe frame, “even with one, or two, the chances of me escaping if I’m discovered are not much better. Truthfully, I would be better of without them…”


----------



## dead_radish (Aug 29, 2005)

Wryy looks between Skyka and Aerek, clearly torn.  He starts to speak several times, and trails off.  Finally, he turns to Cai and argues with her for a few moments, before turning aside in a huff.  Cai smiles ruefully.

"Wryy feels that he would be able to protect Skyka, and make his way in unobserved.  I reminded him he's a giant walking carpet, and more used to the forests of his home than sneaking in to an enemy installation.  And besides, take away his lightsaber, and I think his hands start to shake.  As much as I hate to say it, sending Skyka in alone might be the safest option, especially if she can mask her presence in the Force?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 31, 2005)

As Master Kanas continued flying the small shuttle back to the makeshift camp, you could tell he was doing his best to listen to all of you. He then quickly took advantage of a moment to cut in, "Skyka is right. She could go in and look exactly like a native. But I haven't seen any Sentarrii since we arrived here, and I wouldn't put it above the Sith that they may all be gone...or at least, no longer what they once were," he sighed heavily as the ship began to slow when the neared the destroyed village, "They would not have defenses like you describe unless they were expecting to have to defend themselves. And if they truly are ready to defend themselves, then there is nothing we can do without an army. Unless any of you have a radical idea, I believe it may be best to set out sights on the two other locations where we know the Sith are gathered on this planet...for now, at least."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2005)

"And given that, our real concern is whether our adversaries know roughly what has been giving them trouble lately. If they know that there are only seven of us, they shouldn't fall for attempts to get them to divide their forces. But if we're going to truly succeed here, we'll need to do that unless we can get reinforcements from somehwere." Aerek said, glad to change the subject from Skyka's plan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka’s lips pressed together, she didn’t like that her plan had been vetoed nor the reminder of her missing people, but she didn’t say a word as she watched all of them, but mostly Aerek, stoically…


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 1, 2005)

*Wryy shook his head stubbornly, unconsciously stepping slightly closer to Skyka.  He growled loudly, his displeasure evident.*

Shryiwook:[sblock]We cannot run that quickly!  We have wasted our time, and gained nothing!  We should confront the evil that is in that temple!  We are not cowards![/sblock]

Cai listens, and sighs.  "Wryy feels like we would be abandoning the planet if we leave.  I definitely don't agree."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“He shouldn’t,”  Skyka paused her head hung low, her eyes closed as she remembered the painful events of old, “it took many Jedi last time, far more than we have here, and I imagine this time will take hundreds of Jedi…”

“Leaving should very well be considered but only if we will come back with said army,”  she looked firmly towards Aerek, her conditions for retreat had been given and both knew it and realize their would be no compromise in them…


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 1, 2005)

Bud'd shook her head. Leaving is not an option. If indeed there are warships in that compound, then it's only a matter of time before they are ready to leave. I feel that any attempt to retrieve reinforcements would take too long to make an impact and save further destruction.  Her lekku were practically writhing. We are the only ones who can attempt to stop these Lost. Master Kanas reminded us of the other locations. Let us try those places first, perhaps they will be guarded by fewer? Perhaps the location other than the temple is not so well protected?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 1, 2005)

Aerek didn't know how to answer that. The Senate controlled the Navy and Marines of the Republic. And unless he was wrong about what was here -- he still suspected only a handful of experienced Sith and a fair number of half-trained boys and war droids -- what they really needed for backup was a company of Marines, not another Jedi or two.

The Jedi Council might think destroying a Sith stronghold was worth it, but sending troops to a remote world with no people or resources to save would never pass the Senate.

"I think we need to take one of the outlying temples, if possible. Three reasons. First, we need a defensible a position, or we're going to have to leave the planet. Second,with time to search the place, we should be able to get some real information of their numbers, skills, and equipment. And third, they just might send out a group to try and force us out, which would give us some tactical advantages."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 1, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Or they could cut ties with the structure and level it from orbit,”  Skyka said frank and impassively, “if it was worth something to the Sith then it is, or it would be, just as heavily guarded as the spaceport was.”


----------



## drothgery (Sep 2, 2005)

"If they had anything capable of that, then they would have shot down Cai and Wyy's ship coming in, or at least Aalun's." Aerek said.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“You’re more of a subject expect than I,”  Skyka conceded the argument with a shrug of her slender shoulders.


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 4, 2005)

Cai listens carefully.  So we agree, we're not leaving.  The which of the other two locations?  Did Master Kanas have a chance to scout either one?  Does anyone feel a pull to either place?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“The closest one,”  Skyka said coldly as she took a seat.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 4, 2005)

"Err... the one we tried to infiltrate before. They might not have reinforced it yet." Aerek said.

_Sky, I'm just trying to make sure we both get out of this alive._


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 4, 2005)

I am going to assume our foe are not stupid. They know we are here now and they most likely WILL have up'd their defenses. No, the temple will probably be a poor choice of destination. I say we head to the third location.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 4, 2005)

“What Bud’d says does make sense,”  she looks apologetically towards Aerek,  “but I still say the closest one.  With only three locations they could reinforce all of them easy enough.  Assuming they have the personal for it, which looking at the spaceport I imagine they have.”


----------



## Vendetta (Sep 4, 2005)

"Aalun would agree with Jedi Bud'd."  The gand says after a long bout of silence and listening to his comrades talk.  He thinks that this approach has a bit more Subterfuge to it and likes that idea quite a bit.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 5, 2005)

Master Kanas listened quietly as he set the shuttle down in the ruined village. Once down, he powered the systems off and looked back to the rest of you, "The decision is up to you. If you wish to attempt to return to the smaller temple in the mountains, I will take you near there late in day, tommorrow. I did not see any ships moving in the skys at all, so I see no reason to believe the Sith have anything they are building up and working. Otherwise, we would have been discovered days ago..." he paused a moment, obviously thinking, then latched onto a stray thought, "If you would prefer to explore the other temple, we will need to leave much earlier as it is a good distance from here. It is also much larger and more spread out...which allowed me to explore much of it without running into any Sith. That was, of course, before they had any hints of our presence, so it may very well be more guarded now."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“It just might, and if it isn’t than its probably not worth much to the Sith in the scheme of things, but either way it could shed light as to why they are here…  If we can find the clues that is.”

Skyka glanced noticeable towards the closed hatch, if they were not leaving now, she would rather be outdoors in the open than closed up in the belly of the ship…


----------



## drothgery (Sep 6, 2005)

Aerek looks like he's thinking again.

"I hope we haven't been taken in by more Illusion -- or more simple decoys -- on those shipyards. I'm no engineer, but it takes a lot to build to a working spaceship, some of which I don't see how they could possibly have here. Electronics and engines require pretty advanced manufacturing facilities; even the materials for hulls aren't easy to make. And then you need highly trained personnel or good manufacturing droids to put the pieces together." Aerek commented.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 6, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Well there is only one way to find out for sure,” Skyka said dryly as she looked from the ramp to Aerek, “and I have already said I would do it.”


----------



## dead_radish (Sep 6, 2005)

Cai arches an eyebrow.  "Perhaps we should just fly over the building, and see how many take off to follow us?"  She shakes her head.  "Given the options, I think the larger, spread out temple sounds best.  Master Kanas has even been there already, so we have some information...."


----------



## drothgery (Sep 9, 2005)

Aerek really didn't want to argue with the others, especially when pressed for time, but there were things that needed considering.

"I'm not sure how we could minimize our risk on a fly-over; I don't see how they could have a real shipyard here, but I've been wrong before, and the risk is high if I'm wrong." Aerek said.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 10, 2005)

"Everything we do here will be dangerous," Master Kanas commented before heading towards the ramp to get back on solid ground, "I agree that the shipyard is...an oddity, but I do not think it is safe to simply discount the reality of it right away. There is no way to know if any of this is real or not, short of running head first in...and if we are wrong, it puts whoever goes in an extremely dangerous position. I believe we should find whoever is in charge, or at least someone close to a position of power."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 11, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

The tactic was sound in Skyka’s opinion but to her it was also impractical, “Master Kansas, just how are we going to find someone that fits those requirements when we practically know nothing of what’s going on here?”


----------



## drothgery (Sep 12, 2005)

"Finding someone shouldn't be a problem. Whoever's in charge in either of the outlying temples would work." Aerek said. "Capturing someone and getting them to talk... that will be more difficult."


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 12, 2005)

Leave that to me. Either way, time is of the essence and we should leave soon.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 15, 2005)

Master Kanas nodded at Aerek's words, "We need information, and people in charge will have something. We may not be able to get the person in charge of everything on the planet, but we shouldn't aim for that until we truly know who that is anyway, and what it is we're really dealing with."

The Jedi Master took a long moment to think before adding, "If the Sith are training new acolytes at the norther temple that you were at before, then that may be the best target. The other temple is very large, very spread out, and the few Sith I did encounter there were very dangerous...more so than I would expect from acolytes."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“I would prefer to go after the true Sith other than their misguided students but in the end I suspect it doesn’t truly matter,”  though Skyka’s words where emotionless they seemed cold, “but what does matter is that we chose and that we chose soon.  We have no idea what sort of problems delaying will bring we should move now.”

“Now,” she paused studying everyone’s expressions hopeful to find some understanding in regards to her discomfort from the ship’s close quarters, “if no one has any objections I would prefer to continue this debate outside in the open spaces or I would like to be dismissed from the rest of the debate…  In which case I will accept whatever you all agree too.”


----------



## deadestdai (Sep 15, 2005)

Bud'd nodded in agreement. Let's discuss preparations and then rest.  She got up to move outside.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 16, 2005)

Aerek followed the others outside.

"Did you have any ideas?" Aerek asked. _Doing things my way didn't work so well the last time._


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 24, 2005)

Master Kanas was the last out of the ship, stepping off to the side when he was down and looking like he was starting for the ship that Aalun had come in. He seemed quite content with leaving the details up to the rest of you, but stopped after Aerek spoke. He seemed lost in thought for a long moment before turning around to face you, the scarred face of the older Jedi Master showing the usual concern when faced with situations like this one.

"I believe the safest thing is to go back to the smaller complex you scouted before. However...considering what happened last time, it may be a good idea to search for another way in."

But that was all he said. The man nodded simply, then turned around again and headed off to the ship. Probably to sleep. He looked more exhausted than you'd ever seen him before.

((Trying to push a little decision making, here...but if this causes another pause like it has the last couple of times, I'll just jump this ahead and get through a night's sleep to the next day and the actual moving.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“It works,”  Skyka said in a soft-spoken calm.  

Noting Master Kanas’ departure Skyka turned from the group, her last words had been her final vote and she would accept whatever the grouped decision was, and headed for the broken tree line before her…  If memory served her correctly a small broke passed through it…


----------



## drothgery (Sep 24, 2005)

"Did we get a good scan of the place when we came in before? We could try and match what we saw inside with that to get an idea of where another entrance might be." Aerek said.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 2, 2005)

((Going to jump ahead. To answer Aerek's question(assume it was answered sometime later), no there were no scans of the place done. But considering how it was positioned in that canyon, there was still a lot of space that could have been used for an alternate entrance somewhere.))

Night became morning, and eventually, day began to turn back to night. As the planet's single, distant star began to set over the horizon, Master Kanas gathered all of you again at the shuttle. Few words were exchanged, as there was currently not much to be said.

In a short time, the small shuttle was up and skimming the treeline, headed for the nearest of the temples that you had been into before. The trees became dead nothing, and soon rocks grew into mountains. Master Kanas pulled the shuttle around the nearest of the outcroppings, revealing the obsidian structure that was exactly where it had been left...carved right against the canyon wall, with a large path that slowly rose up into a very tiny bridge, the entrance and exit you had used before. The path itself was very, very high up, about halfway up on the building itself. The spire of the building continued up to a flat top with what looked to be a series of small lights, and the bottom continued down into the empty blackness of the canyon.

But Master Kanas did not bring the ship in any closer, setting it down at the edge of the rocky area that led to the path up and the canyon. Powering down the ship, Master Kanas hit the switch to open the hatch and said back to you, "I'll stay right here and ready to pick you up...or come in if you get into too much trouble. Unless, of course, you're like me to drop you off up on top of that thing."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“It’s an idea,”  Skyka admitted, “surely the sentries will be doubled, if not tripled, in numbers after our previous visit.”


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> “It’s an idea,”  Skyka admitted, “surely the sentries will be doubled, if not tripled, in numbers after our previous visit.”




"If the defenses on the roof are unmanned, we should do it." Aerek said. "But I'm not sure what those things can do to the ship before we take them out."


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 5, 2005)

Bud'd shook her head. I disagree. This mission is dangerous enough as it is without us being so blatant in our attempt to get inside. I suggest we find a second entrance from the ground.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2005)

Master Kanas listened as he finished his quick shut down sequence by shutting off the running lights of the shuttle. As he looked out the viewport towards the valley ahead, he said, "Take some glowrods if you're going down there, but only use them if you have to. There's probably at least something down there. I doubt they'd waste any space."

((Just to make sure...anything special/important that needs to be mentioned or are you all ready to head to the ground section?))


----------



## drothgery (Oct 22, 2005)

"Already in my pack." Aerek said.

(nothing I can think of; Aerek, being rather strong, carries almost all of his stuff with him at all times)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 22, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Like wise,” Skyka says as she shares a secret smile with Aerek.









*OOC:*


 Skyka too carries everything with her.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 22, 2005)

Bud'd checks that her gear is firmly clipped and strapped about her and steps up to the exit ramp controls, ready for Master Kanas' signal. I suggest that Aerek and Skyka lead us out of here, followed by Aalun and myself, with Wyrr and Cai bringing in the rear.  

*Bud'd is not as strong as most and so only carries 1 glow rod of her own, a breath mask, her blaster and 'saber, 1 spare powerpack and energy cell - all attached to her belt or in boot pockets.*


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 23, 2005)

Aalun nods.  "Yes, Jedi Bud'd."  The gand says as he takes his place behind Skyka and Aerek.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2005)

((Psst...Wrry and Cai have been Jedi Mind Tricked away. Don't make me wave my hand again. ))

Master Kanas nodded and, just as you were heading out of the ship, said softly, "May the Force be with you."

Far off to your right you could see the rising path up the mountain that led to the thin bridge. Ahead of you was the darkness of the canyon's floor, and the closer the black-coloured temple came to the ground the harder it was to differentiate between the building at the rockface it was carved against.

As you moved in closer, you found that the ground was not at all even, making it an interesting walk without being able to see one's feet(well, for Skyka and Aerek at least, who's eyes weren't designed for such darkness). In a few short minutes, Master Kanas' small shuttle was barely a speck in the darkness behind you, and the great stone wall that rose straight up was engulfing your view in front. Your eyes had not been lying from the distance. The building actually _did_ become the rockface. About halfway down from the thin bridge entrance above, the smooth surface faded into the mountain's jagged stone wall, though there were signs of carvings and similar things all the way down to the bottom.

And as you approached the large stone incline, you noted more and more boulders and large stones scattered across the ground, ranging from the size of a fist to larger than Aerek. But something was odd about them. Despite the drastic differences in sizes, all the rocks seemed to be lined up to form some sort of path heading straight towards the rock wall.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Either they are meant to distract us from seeing something,” Skyka said in her typical cool demeanor as she pointed to the boulders, “or guide others to something not so easily seen…  Like a secret opening in that wall of rock.”


----------



## drothgery (Oct 24, 2005)

"You're right." Aerek said, coming to a halt.

He looked up and down the "path", watching, listending, and extending his force senses.

(Spot, listen, use Sense)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2005)

Though the area is dark, it is quite obviously an artificial path. The rocks, even though there is no real logical reason for the differences in their sizes, not only seem to form a line straight to the wall, but the top of each of them is flattened in a perfectly smooth way. You can't see anything on top, but the smooth surfaces on the tops of the rocks can not at all be natural.

Also, there does seem to be an interesting change in the lighting on the canyon wall ahead of you. Its hard to tell exactly what you see, but the already faint starlight looks to shift in a few places where it shouldn't, even with the jagged wall.

As for sounds, beyond the somewhat soft wind and a few animals that are a good distance away, it is silent.

Sense for Aerek:[sblock] Reaching out, you can feel many faint presences in the Force, but it is hard for you to pinpoint anything or make any sense of it all. It almost seems like the air itself is pressing you down and holding your senses back.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 26, 2005)

[sblock]
Many as in about five, or about fifty?
[/sblock]

"This had better not be a trap. I've walked into too many of those this week." Aerek says, half under his breath. He's staring at the path, and obviously intending to head up it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 26, 2005)

Aerek:[sblock]More likely closer to fifty than to five...but too much of a general feeling to pin it down much more than that.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 26, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Are you suggesting we run, Aerek?” Skyka looked upon the big man curiously as she showed her rare sense of humor.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2005)

"Sure. First one to the top wins." Aerek said, deadpan.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 27, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka replied equally deadpan as she continued to study their environment, “and here I thought you were going to be a *proper* gentleman and say ladies first.”









*OOC:*


 Skyka will use sense also to detect what’s around her since Aerek seems uninterested in stating whatever is in the Sblock.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 27, 2005)

*as will Bud'd, if any presences are foun to be a danger to the party's effort of secrecy, then she'll do her best to send an illusion into their minds that they see nothing out of the ordinary about here, merely dust clouds shifting or some such*

Noting how the two humans were darting off, Bud'd sighed and motioned to Aalun. The humans have trouble seeing in this low light, yet they feel they can run off in to the darkness without any trouble at all? I guess we should chase after, if only to pick them up after they have tripped and fallen. And started after Aerek and Skyka.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2005)

"Agreed."  The gand nods to Bud'd as he waddles along after her.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 27, 2005)

"Anyway, I think there are a few dozen presenses in the Force near here; it's hard for me to sense exactly how many." Aerek says, walking up the path.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 27, 2005)

Upon hearing Aerek's  words, the gand also reaches out with the force to "see" what he can about where they are going.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2005)

Bud'd and Skyka: [sblock]Reaching out, you can feel many faint presences in the Force, but it is hard for you to pinpoint anything or make any sense of it all. It almost seems like the air itself is pressing you down and holding your senses back.[/sblock]

Aalun:[sblock] There are a great many presences within the building, which you can immediately tell is at least as large as the mountain its carved into. You can't identify the exact number of presences that you can detect, but there are a great many spread up the entire area...though close by, towards the area where you have been approaching on foot, there is a much smaller number of presences, likely twenty or so. None of them seem to have any idea of you or your companions, though, as there is no feeling of alertness.[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Same here, Aerek,”  Skyka admitted with a rather neutral expression, “but I would agree with your estimation.”


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 28, 2005)

"Ahead," Aalun says in a hushed tone.  "Many.  Let us progress in silence for Aalun feels that they do not yet know we are here."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 28, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka nodded and slinked off as quietly as she could…


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 28, 2005)

Bud'd remained silent and prepared herself mentally for the task ahead.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jedi Group:*

As you moved closer to the huge, vertical incline, it was soon apparent just why the faint light seems to bounce off places that didn't make sense...even for a jagged rock-wall. There were rocks, not unlike the ones lining the 'path' on the ground, scattered across the incline itself nearly twenty meters up. And despite the darkness, you could see a very faint sheen behind the rocks. A metallic sheen.

And it spread the entire width of the canyon wall, only ending when the walls wrapped around. It only went about twenty meters up, where it was obviously returned to the natural rockface. But what sat in front of you, nearly as big as a Republic Cruiser, was a metal surface, dotted with rocks obviously meant to conceal it. And as you came to realize this, a strong feeling began to press down on you from all sides, as if trying to force the sight out of your mind and sense.


*Crash Group:*

A day earlier, your ship had picked up a distress call from a Jedi Master. Considering that the Sith War had only ended a year ago, this wasn't too surprising. There was still trouble everywhere and galaxy was still recovering from the chaos waged by the two fallen Jedi, Ulic Qel-Droma and Exar Kun. But, at least they were gone...now the galaxy was back to the usual scum.

The pilot of the ship you were aboard was probably one of the scum. He was a scout, stretching the borders of hyperspace in search of new routes and new planets...helping to push the edge of the Republic further and further. Of course, this meant he wasn't exactly the most savory of men in the galaxy, but he didn't seem to have any trouble providing transport for the two of you. He had, of course, argued going to the planet Rollan, the source of the distress call from a Jedi Master named Kanas. But, eventually, the pilot had been convinced to go to the planet.

And then you were out of hyperspace after the long jump. There hung the green world of Rollan, a planet farther out from its star than most habitable worlds. Your pilot said nothing as you all sat in the small cockpit of the annoyingly cramped freighter, and simply tracked down the source of the signal, which was still repeating silently now.

But as the planet started to grow in the viewport, something was obviously wrong. There was a large, black spot over one section of the planet...which slowly began to grow into a long, giant pincer-like shape. By the time alarms started to scream in the cockpit and the pilot began cursing, it was already too late to worry about what kind of ship it was. Red lances of energy shot out from the huge thing, taking the shields of your small shuttle out in a matter of quick shots.

The next moments you remember were chaos. Even more alarms had gone off, with small explosions erupting in the cockpit. A violent rocking of the ship indicated that the main drives had been taken out, and there was only a matter of seconds before the entire ship was gone. You never actually saw what happened to the pilot on the frantic rush to the escape pod, but considering that he never did reach the pod, it wasn't likely he survived.

But after a short, very violent ride in the cramped escaped pod, the automatic systems kicked in and the pod came down smoother than it would have otherwise...but it was still rough, and you had a quick moment to see the mass of trees below before the entire pod slammed into them, taking out a long swath of the forest before the loud noises finally ended...but you were on the ground on Rollan...and alive.


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*

*Crash Group*

"Well, any landing you can walk away from . . . ,"  Durindal commented, leaving the ending hanging.  His almost two meter frame was cramped in the escape pod . . . not to mention the additional person . . . and the shrinkage that occurred as the planet's gravity and surface had tried to compact it.

"Are you injured, Tate?" Durindal asked.  "i'm really sorry about being you along - I wasn't before the attack and crash, mind you.  Just does kind of put a cramp on finishing up that crime ring."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

*Crash Group*

Tate grunts as she tires to stand."As well as can be expected."  Making it to her feet she streches and pops a few joints.  "Hey don't sweat it, big guy.  Besides you may need me to protect you." She gives me a wink and lets of a laugh.  "and don't worry your pretty head about the crime ring I am sure there are plenty of 'bad people' for you to letcure here." Her teasing is unmerciful, but that's what he gets for being an easy target.  Not to mention she is fond of the big lug.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jedi Group*

"I suppose we should look for a way in.", Aerek said.

(Though he'll leave the actual searching to the characters who have ranks in Search and Spot...)


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2005)

Aalun takes a moment to center himself in the force and focus ((activating Force Defense)) so as to concentrate on the "thing" before him.  He begins looking it over for any signs of a hatch or entry point of any kind.  ((Spot +7, Search +6))


----------



## Keia (Oct 30, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "As well as can be expected."  Making it to her feet she streches and pops a few joints.  "Hey don't sweat it, big guy.  Besides you may need me to protect you."



"I'm counting on it, in fact,"  Durindal replied, a smile of relief on his face that she was alright. 



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "and don't worry your pretty head about the crime ring I am sure there are plenty of 'bad people' for you to lecture here."



"Perhaps . . . ,"  Durindal answered looking to see if there were any sensors or diagnostics in the escape pod that would give an indication what was outside.  "The question is . . . was that attack related to Jedi Kanas's distress beacon, from completed unrelated 'bad people', or was Jedi Kanas's beacon a ruse itself."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Skyka listens silently to Aerek as she takes in their environment.









*OOC:*


 Spot +6; Listen +6


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 30, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I'm counting on it, in fact,"  Durindal replied, a smile of relief on his face that she was alright.




"Don't smile at me like that, one might think you are sweet on me... or worse.  Going soft." Tate smacks his shoulder playfully.



			
				Keia said:
			
		

> "The question is . . . was that attack related to Jedi Kanas's distress beacon, from completed unrelated 'bad people', or was Jedi Kanas's beacon a ruse itself."




"All good questions, but I doubt we can answer them in here.  So lets get out of this tin can and take a little look-see." She has never been fond of small places but she has gotten use to them over the past few years._ Guess smuggling will cure you of most fears._ she often told herself.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 30, 2005)

*Jedi Group*

Bud'd's lekku' coiled and she wrinkled her nose at the feeling of mental oppression that pervaded the area. Instinctively she brought the force about her to help ward off any outside force influences attempting to confuse her senses. **Force Defense +9** As she did so, she instinctively flicked the safety off on her blaster and looked about for trouble that might be lurking. **spot +5**


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 31, 2005)

((For everyone, don't worry about labeling which group you're in. I know, and if I forget...well, then all is lost. Also, to speed things up on the need of relaying information to each other on spot/listen/etc checks, I'm going to try out doing them more in the open unless its something in the Force or similar to that.))

*Jedi Group:*

Eyes searching the wall didn't provide all that much help. You could faintly find small lines here and there in the metal, but there didn't seem to be anything nearby that would resemble an opening of any kind. Further searching proved equally frustrating...though Aalun noticed a small section of the metal, farther to the right side of the wall, that seemed to reflect the light less than the rest of the metal. It was definitely not a rock, though.

The heavy feeling in the air did not fade, though it also didn't get any stronger. But it was still there, almost increasing the gravity on the planet from the usual lightness to a more 'normal' level...which, after days on Rollan, felt strangely heavy.


*Crash Group:*

The escape pod itself had no sensors, but there were two survival kits tucked into a small compartment, an emergency comm device, and a viewport. The round viewport looked out into the forest you had come down in...showing it to be, hopefully at least, night. It was pitch black outside, save for the small dots of a few distant stars that you could see despite the bright lights that inhabited the interior of the escape pod.

It was also impossible to tell where, exactly, on the planet you were. Before your ship had been shot down, you were on a direct heading straight for the source of the distress signal. Save for any huge course change that shouldn't have occurred anyway, the escape pod should still have come down relatively close to the original heading.


----------



## Keia (Oct 31, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "Don't smile at me like that, one might think you are sweet on me... or worse.  Going soft."



"Trust me,"  Durindal countered, "If it was a choice between the two, it's definitely the first."



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "All good questions, but I doubt we can answer them in here.  So lets get out of this tin can and take a little look-see."



Durindal rummaged around checking compartments while he was looking for any sensors the pod may have had.  "Fair enough," Durindal replied, offering Tate a survival kit, "I found these kits and an emergency comm device.  I don't think we should activate it . . . it may just bring the people that shot us down."

Durindal pulled a breath mask from the survival kit, but didn't put it on . . . just keeping it ready in case.  "If you're ready, let's see what's out there other than night-time."

If Tate agreed, Durindal will try and open the pod door.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2005)

Tate just laughs at Durindal's retort then batts her eye lashes at him.  Taking the kit from him she nods in agrrement to not activating the comm device.  Taking the hint and following his caution she removes the mask from her kit as well.   "Waitin' on you, muscles." She replies while he tries his hand at opening the door.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2005)

"I suppose we could just cut a hole with our lightsabers, but I'd rather not try that just yet." Aerek said, looking for any kind of distinctive markings, or even anything that would give the general size and shape of what's been burried here.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“I agree,” Skyka said objecting for more practical matters as she joined Aerek in his hunt, “as I would expect it would take a very log time for them to cut through.”


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ...though Aalun noticed a small section of the metal, farther to the right side of the wall, that seemed to reflect the light less than the rest of the metal. It was definitely not a rock, though.



"Aalun may have found something."  The gand says as he reaches out to touch discolored metal... whatever it was... he'd hoped it was some kind of activation plate for a door.  As he reaches, he reaches as well to the force hoping it guides his hand.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2005)

*Crash Group:*

The main hatch of the escape pod, thankfully, opened without any trouble. It hissed slightly before swinging outwards and the rush of cool air swept in...along with a few very interesting smells that seemed to exist in all forests. Or jungles. Whichever this was, you were at least sure that trees were everywhere.

You could actually see some of the night sky above through the tree cover, but that was mainly due to the hole your landing had created. But the one thing that you noted immediately(well, after the apparent lack of any wildlife nearby), was the odd shift in weight. Everything suddenly felt just slightly lighter. Not enough to allow you to jump up to the atmosphere, of course, but just enough to be somewhat disorienting at first.


*Jedi Group:*

Before Aerek and Skyka could find anything else, Aalun touched the discoloured section carefully. All of you heard the distinct click, but Aalun also felt it as he pressed something in very gently. There was no other sound for a long few seconds, and then you all heard another click.

This one was louder, and seemed to echo through the metal, which shook for a moment before you all heard a grating sound. Looking to Aalun's right, a hatch could be seen sliding inwards. From the new opening, a soft light spread out...but nothing jumped out and attacked. Not only that, but through the Force, the area felt oddly calm.


----------



## Keia (Nov 4, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "Waitin' on you, muscles." She replies while he tries his hand at opening the door.



Durindal smiled a smile of good luck, and opened the hatch.  He waited several seconds . . . just allowing the cool air to wash over his body.  He hadn't realized how warm it was getting in the pod.  Was that the closeness . . . or something else?  Not feeling anything wrong with the atmosphere, Durindal hopped out of the pod and took a look around.  He replaced the breathing mask in his kit.

"This planet feels . . . different," Durindal commented as he looked around,  "No animal sounds . . . or not as many as I would expect in a for-, jungle or whatever this is.  Think it they all fled from our little landing, Tate?"

Holding out his hand to help Tate out of the pod, Durindal cautioned, "Careful, gravity seems a little less here, much less from where I called home."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Tate stand in the doorway of the pod enjoying the cool air and the quiet of night.  She takes note of the lack of sounds only after Durindal mentions it.  "Could be, but they would have started moving again by now.  We have been sitting here a little while" 

Tate gladly takes the offered hand, though she has no need for it.  Stepping out of the pod she makes her first few steps careful ones as Durindal had cautioned.  Looking around she squints trying to see past their 'landing site' "Well it is deffinately dark.  Why don't we stick close to the pod till morning's light?  No sense in getting any more lost then we already are."


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "Could be, but they would have started moving again by now.  We have been sitting here a little while"



"That is true, my apologies on that . . . I wasn't really familiar with the workings of an escape pod," Durindal explained.  "I was hoping it had some sensors on what was outside the pod . . . maybe it did, and it determined everything was safe . . . at least I can hope that happened."



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "Well it is deffinately dark.  Why don't we stick close to the pod till morning's light?  No sense in getting any more lost then we already are."



"I would agree to that, normally, . . . but there was a distress call that we were answering before we were . . . attacked," Durindal.  "If I remember right, we were heading straight toward the distress signal before someone decided they wanted us on the ground or not existing at all . . . besides, who or whatever attacked us in space may be on their way here to make certain the job is finished . . . ."

Durindal laughed and looked at Tate.  With a smile, he commented, "I guess you're rubbing off, I usually never think about something like that."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "That is true, my apologies on that . . . I wasn't really familiar with the workings of an escape pod," Durindal explained.




"Hey no worries, you were just looking out pretty little helpless me." She shrugs off his explanation about sensors and such.




			
				Keia said:
			
		

> Durindal laughed and looked at Tate.  With a smile, he commented, "I guess you're rubbing off, I usually never think about something like that."




Tate laughs.  "Well, at least your teacher is smart and pretty."  She winks at him a smile still playing on her lips.  "Anyway.  You are right, we should get a move on.  Which direction do you want to head in?"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2005)

"Neat trick, that." Aerek says, abandoning his previous search to take a look at the hatch Aalun has opened.


----------



## Keia (Nov 5, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "Hey no worries, you were just looking out pretty little helpless me."



"And I thought I could slip that one by you . . . what was I thinking,"  Durindal replied with a grin.



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "Well, at least your teacher is smart and pretty."  She winks at him a smile still playing on her lips.  "Anyway.  You are right, we should get a move on.  Which direction do you want to head in?"



"There is that,"  Durindal agreed on Tate's first comment.  "As for which direction . . . I have no idea . . . Do you see anything of interest?"

Durindal concentrated for a moment, reaching out with the Force to help guide him in his decision.  Afterward, Durindal scanned the area surrounding the crash site, looking for paths or trails, or any other signs of activity.

OOC: Enhance Senses +9.  Spot, Listen and Survival are all base +0.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Indeed,”  Skyka agreed as she too joined Aerek at the newly discovered hatch, “I imagine there’s only one way to find out where it goes and I suspect our time would be better spent by not wasting it.  I'll continue to take point.”

Her lightsabers drawn but not ignited Skyka begins down the lit corridor but the oddly calmness had no affect on her cautiousness as she travels slowly and carefully…


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 6, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "As for which direction . . . I have no idea . . . Do you see anything of interest?".




 "Yeah, Dark.  Lots and lots of dark."Tate repiled seriously peering into the night as far as she can.  She waits quietly clearly seeing the concentration on Durindal's face.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 7, 2005)

Bud'd waited for Skyka and Aerek to step through the doorway then went in after them, making sure Aalun closed the door behind them. She was pretty sure their entrance to the temple had tripped alarms, but trusted Skyka and Aerek would deal well with any surprises that might pop up.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 7, 2005)

*Crash Group:*

It was hard to see anything beyond the trees, but at least it wasn't pitch black out. The starlight provided enough illumination so that you could see a good distance around you somewhat...though in every direction, you could only see trees.

Durindal:[sblock]Through the Force, you can feel the usual life one would expect in a forest, though it seems to be toned down and keeping its distance from you. In between and faint, though, you can detect something else. It feels strong, determined, and at least a little unsettling...it also feels to be heading your way, but from which direction you can't seem to make out.[/sblock]

Tate:[sblock]Though you can't really see anything of use, your ears do pick up a few sounds over the soft wind that is constantly rustling the trees slightly. Its hard to pinpoint, and for a moment it seems like nothing, but it just doesn't sound like the trees in the wind. It sounds somewhat slow, very cautious, and low to the ground. Almost like footsteps...but with no weight to the sound at all.[/sblock]

*Jedi Group:*

The door opened to a small, fifteen meter long corridor. You could see another door at the opposite end, and a small alcove cut out of the left wall about halfway down. It was positioned exactly where one would expect a security checkpoint in any normal installation, but through the Force, you could detect nothing there.

And...so far at least, you couldn't feel anything to hint that all the people inside were alerted to your presence.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "Yeah, Dark.  Lots and lots of dark."



"I thought you liked the dark . . . ," Durindal teased, but the last word tone changed in the middle of uttering it.  Instinctively, his hand went to his lightsaber as he spun slowly around in place in the clearing.  

"Someone . . . something is coming . . . almost hiding, maybe dangerous," Durindal said cautiously, "I'm just not certain from where . . . I know that sounds silly, but . . . ."


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

"No it doesn't sound silly... I was just thinking the same thing." Tate puts her back to Durindal's as he spins in the clearing, her hand goes to her blaster as she scans the surrounding area again.   "It sounds like footsteps bearing almost no weight..." Tate remarks as she listens closer to the night and the forest.


----------



## Keia (Nov 8, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*



			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "No it doesn't sound silly... I was just thinking the same thing." Tate puts her back to Durindal's as he spins in the clearing, her hand goes to her blaster as she scans the surrounding area again.



Durindal felt the familiar presense of Tate at his back as he spun through the clearing.  It reminded him of that time back in the deserted warehouse, the clues were a ruse to draw them out into -


			
				Tate said:
			
		

> "It sounds like footsteps bearing almost no weight..." Tate remarks as she listens closer to the night and the forest.



"That sounds like . . . ," Durindal concentrated for a moment, bring up his ability to See Force.  " . . . some serious stealth, perhaps using the Force."

_'I should really work on my sense skills. . . I'm terrible at them,'_ Durindal thought, then concentrated on being positive.

OOC: See Force +1


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2005)

Tate does not reply.  With her back still to his she merely nods. _I hate waiting...._ She lets her mind wonder for a moment.  Taking a deep breath she steadies herself and calms her mind.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2005)

_On the off chance that something's there, and we just can't see it..._ Aerek drew his lightsaber, though like the others, he didn't activate it yet.

"There's really only one way to go." Aerek said, though he expected something to jump out at any time as he walked down the hall, following behind Skyka's point.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 9, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“I agree,” Skyka, who had paused only long enough to see if the others would follow, answered as she continued to wait on the two nonhumans.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 9, 2005)

Bud'd was indeed behind the humans having no other choices but to follow if they were to go deeper into the temple. She offered Skyka an affirming nod when the Jedi turned to make sure she was following.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2005)

*Crash Group:*

Dunrindal did manage to pick up something in the Force...but it came a bit late. Or, from another point of view, right in time. Right in time, that is, to direct him to spin around to the north and see movement in the trees very nearby. Tate was also able to catch sight of this, and both of you heard it very clearly.

Whatever it was, it wasn't very good at keeping quiet or sneaking around. But a moment later, it seemed to realize that its bad attempt at concealment had failed. So, rather quickly and even more loudly, it stepped out of the darkness to face you.

What you saw most closely resembled a human, but in the darkness and the dark robes that looked to cover the figure, it was very hard to tell where the figure ended and the darkness began. You could, however, easily see a bright metal blade shining in the starlight at his left side, and another odd gauntlet-like object that was around his right arm...and was raising up to 'aim' at the two of you.

((Initiative time. Durindal 3. Tate 18. Attacker 10. Order is Tate, Attacker, then Durindal...actions?))


*Jedi Group:*

Heading carefully for the door on the opposite side of the hallway, the uneasy emptiness of the room continued...until you completely passed by the empty guard section. In the back corner, hidden from your view as you entered, was one of the Sith War Droids. Execpt it wasn't moving. It wasn't moving, and it was missing the left arm that normally had a sword attached. Its head also looked about ready to fall off if given a nice tap.

But before you were able to examine it beyond a simple once-over with your eyes, a horribly loud alarm began to blare in a constant shriek. Again and again it went on, though the door in front of you didn't open...but you did start to hear a very loud, very heavy mechanical moving sound just outside the room. It sounded so heavy that the mountain itself could have been getting up and walking off.


----------



## Keia (Nov 11, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian VP: 47/50*

Durendal smiled, pleased that his sensing ability was worked, though the smile lasted only for a moment.  Seeing the person raise his arm in an attack posture, Durindal moved 5' away from Tate.

"What . . . not even a hello?" Durindal asked the person as he steeled himself for a possible attack.  He barely resisted attacking first. _'Follow the code diplomacy first, combat only as a last resort,'_ Durindal reminded himself.

OOC: 5' Adjust, Move Action: Battlemind +10, Attack action: Enhance Ability (Dex) +11.  Using minimum of 5 vps.  Lightsaber: not activated.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

Tate shifts her weight as Durindal moves to give them some room to manuver.  She raises her blaster to meet the stranger's face.  "Well, what do we have here?" She keeps her voice light and friendly. Holding her aim steady she smiles at the thing in black.  "Why, don't you lower your arm and speak up?" It was more of a command then a question.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 12, 2005)

Aerek activates his lightsaber and turned in the direction of the mechanical noise, using the Force to prepare himself for combat. 

Enchance Ability (Str) +12


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 12, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“Maybe we should go while the going is still good?” Skyka suggest as her back finds Aerek’s and her dual lightsabers flare to life…  Her words were only an option to consider…  she was ready for a fight.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 14, 2005)

Agree'd. Muttered the Twi'lek, lekku twitching with apprehension. She stepped up to the door, stretching out her senses to get an idea of what what on the other side before she pressed any opening stud that might be visible.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 14, 2005)

*Crash Group:*

The dark figure seemed to pause after Tate spoke, but after a moment his face hardened again and he growled, "Kel'sien telaok!"

Whatever he said, it didn't sound particularly nice. Not only that, but as he finished the last word his outstretched arm was punched forward. A second later, there was a mechanical click, and then a very loud sliding noise before a metallic disc shot out from the gauntlet and straight for Tate.

((His attack against Tate is a 17. That just hits and Tate takes 10 Vitality damage...brings her down to 26VP.))

The disc shot out and nearly caught Tate square in the chest, but she managed to get out of the way in time. From the look of it, it wasn't sharp at all, but from the thud you could hear behind you when it impacted a tree...that thing didn't need to be sharp to hurt.

((Since Durindal's acting next...would you like to change you actions based on what the new person did?))


*Jedi Group:*

The sound itself didn't seem to be coming from the corridor you were in, but was loud enough and nearby enough to still be causing the walls to shake slightly. However, there were still no indications that anyone had been alerted to your presence.

Bud'd:[sblock]You can feel at least three presences nearby, likely in the room that the door opens to. They are bright enough in the Force to hint at some Force potential, but they do not seem to be anywhere near you or your companions in that.[/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Nov 15, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*

OCC: Only change [activate lightsaber, 5' adjust toward Tate], still battlemind and enhance dex.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2005)

Glancing over her shoulder at the disk embedded in the tree she turns her eyes back to the attacker.   "I wouldn't do that again, if I were you!" The venom was clear in her voice even if her words meant nothing.   "If it throws another of those things at me I am blasting him..."  Tate gives Durindal a 'do something' look, but there was a hint of fear in her eyes.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 15, 2005)

Bud'd gestured to Aerek and Skyka to come over to the door. I sense 3 presences on the other side of this door. As to whether they are hostile, I could not tell.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 16, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

“I believe our surroundings would make it foolish to think other wise,” Skyka replied as she joined Bud’d, “but we should only fight if they threaten us first or are obvious Sith.”


----------



## drothgery (Nov 16, 2005)

Aerek nodded, joining the others at the door.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 18, 2005)

Her grip on her blaster tight, Bud'd stood to the side of the door and made sure her companions were ready to rush through once she opened it. Once certain, she reached for the opening stud and pressed it, falling in behind Skyka and Aerek with her blaster ready in a support role.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2005)

Aalun stands at the ready with his lightsaber out, but not ignighted... yet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 21, 2005)

*Crash Group:*

((Durindal's Force skills...Battlemind: A 25. So, +4 to attacks for the next minute(10 rounds) and costs 8VP. Enhance Dex: 15. A +2 Dex bonus for the same length of time and costs another 3VP. Drops Durindal to 39VP))

The figure did not fire another disk from its gauntlet. Instead, the arm was lowered and there was a quick flash of motion as the metal sword was switched into its main hand. As the weapon was raised up and he was obviously prepared to move straight for you(and it definitely looked sharp, even in the darkness) Durindal could feel the figure drawing the Force into him with such a strength that it was almost visible.

If he said any other words, they were only as unintelligable as the first, and just as dangerous sounding. It was no language either of you recognized, and not exactly a pleasant sounding one, either.

((Durindal's up and then Tate again. Note that he still has not moved from his original position, roughly 8m ahead of you.))


*Jedi Group:*

The door slid open with a hiss to reveal a small, half-circle shaped room with an open section of glasteel off towards the left side. From your current angle, you couldn't get a good look through it, but next to the window was what looked to be a series of consoles and a few chairs. It looked like a control room of sorts...albiet a small one.

But, as Bud'd had detected, the room was not empty. There were three, all human. Two of them were men, with one sitting at the far end of the room as the console and the other stood on the other side of the room where it rounded off and there looked to be a dataport there. The third, a young woman, also sat at one of the chairs at the consoles. Of the three, only she looked like a native to the planet. The other two had too heavy a build to be native to a world with such lower gravity than the galactic norm.

Upon the opening of the door, unsurprisingly, all three of them spun to look your direction with looks of surprise. Immediately, though, the looks of surprise faded into determined expressions that were at least slightly worrying to look at. The man in the back was going for a blaster pistol at his hip, the woman was reaching for one that was sitting next to her hand on the console...and the other man was reaching for a switch that very well might have been another alarm, as in the past few moments the first one you'd heard had faded away.

((Initiative. Aerek 21. Skyka 20. Aalun 22. Bud'd 10. Sith 3. Order is Aalun, Aerek, Skyka, Bud'd, then the Sith. Actions?))


----------



## drothgery (Nov 23, 2005)

Aerek stepped into the room, preparing to engage the man who was drawing his blaster.

"I'd suggest putting those toys away, and keeping your hands away from the consoles." Aerek said.

{Aerek should have Enhance Ability (Str) up}
If he can move and use Total Defense, he does, otherwise he moves and sets up to Fight Defensively, with full Combat Expertise and Deflect (attack & defense) up, but does not attack until someone in his party is attacked. That should put his defense at 30, 32 vs. blaster fire.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 24, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

(Sentarrii) “I strongly recommend the same, traitor,” Skyka replied tartly as she pressed her advantage with the woman, the other two could be stupid enough to get themselves killed but she had answers that Skyka wanted, by igniting her lightsabers and closing the distance fast.









*OOC:*


 Skyka’s going, or at least try, to cut that blaster the woman is holding in two if it’s not dropped.  She will also use deflect if need be and she had extended defelct.


----------



## deadestdai (Nov 24, 2005)

Bud'd settles her blaster and aims for the control switch that the male human was reaching for in the hopes of killing the switch before he could activate any alarm or anything else for that matter. 

(Forfits movement in the hopes that it'll give her a bonus to hit, then +9/+4, 3d8+2 dam)


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 25, 2005)

"Stay your hands, each of you!"   the gand says flatly as he ignites his lightsaber, aiming the blade at the man reaching for the alarm as he opens himself up to the force, ready to react to blaster bolts fired at him.  His priority, however, is to make sure their presence doesn't become a station wide event.  If the man continues to attempt to signal, the gand will strike at his hand.


----------



## Keia (Nov 27, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian*

"Patience, Tate, let's try and resolve this diplomatically,"  Durindal said quietly to Tate, "Though he is drawing force . . . .  feel free to blast him if he attacks again."

Durindal cycled through the languages he knew, trying various "We mean you no harm" 's

OOC: Combat expertise, +5 from attack to Defense, using lightsaber defense. Durindal will strike if attacked (ready action to attack if it appears the enemy will attack).


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Nov 27, 2005)

Tate keeps her blasters held at ready with her aim set on the dark figure.   "You can bet I will." She replies in a hushed tone to Durindal.  Tate keeps quiet while her jedi companion tries his hand at diplomacy.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 1, 2005)

*Crash Group:*

There was no response to Durindal's words...or at least, no vocal one. However, the figure did take that time to stop drawing on the the Force...and then charged straight for Durindal.

((Durindal's readied attack triggers first. His attack is an 11. That's a miss. The Force-user's attack against Durindal is an 18, also misses.))

Ready for the attack, Durindal was able to quickly swing his lightsaber across the path that the Force-user was coming at him from. While the attacker had little trouble sidestepping the strike, the sudden attack obviously through him off balance, as his own sword swing went high and well away from Durindal's body. Through the Force, Durindal could feel the rage that was strengthening this attacker...and it wasn't letting up, either.

((Durindal's up, then Tate.))


*Jedi Group:*

((Skyka's attack against the blaster in the woman's hand is a 30. That hits, and was almost a critical hit. The blaster pistol takes 20 damage. Its destroyed.

Bud'd's first shot at the alarm console is a 28. That hits and the console takes 17 damage. Another object goes boom.

The Sith woman draws a vibrodagger and attacks Skyka...attack is a 6. Misses. The Sith in the back of the room fires his blaster pistol at Bud'd...attack is a 15. Also misses. The last Sith at the console draws his blaster and fires at Aalun...attack is a 7. Yet another miss.))

Skyka was quick to move, her first lightsaber blade easily swinging up and cutting the blaster pistol that was in the Sith woman's hand into two. There was a shower of sparks from the weapon that caused her to jump back into the chair, nearly falling out of it in the process.

A second later, there was another shower of sparks. This one was from the console, though, as Bud'd's well aimed shot perfectly hit the alarm that one of the Sith had been reaching for.

Shock could be seen on all three of the Sith's faces, but they still attempted to react. In front of Skyka, the Sith woman had recovered from the sudden destruction of her blaster, quickly retrieving a small vibrodagger from her belt and jabbing out at Skyka with it. But it was a desperate move, and Skyka was easily able to sidestep the blade.

From the back of the room, the untouched Sith took aim at Bud'd, having seen her well aimed shot at the alarm, and let off a quick shot from his blaster bolt...that went high and hit the bulkhead on the other side of the room. The last of the Sith in the room, obviously still stunned from the destruction of the alarm, scrambled for his own blaster then took a quick shot at the first of the intruders that he caught sight of...which happened to be Aalun. Not that it mattered, as the shot was so wide that it was more likely to hit Master Kanas all the way outside than any of you.

((Actions for round 2?))


----------



## Keia (Dec 1, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian VP: 39/50, Def: 23*

Durindal released an audible sigh as the stranger attacked again.  Shaking his head as he avoided the strike, Durindal commented to Tate, "Alright, I tried . . . let's take him down."

Durindal embraced the force and attacked the stranger fully, though not with anger or aggression . . . disappointment moreso than anything else.  

OOC: Full attack: +17/ +12 [+6 Base +5 (3 base +2 enhanced) Dex +1 Focus +1 Pers Wpn +4 Battlemind], Dmg 3d8+0, Crit 18-20/x2 , 5' adjust to assist Tate in flanking.  Still using Lightsaber Defense.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2005)

Tate nodded in agreement and readies herself for another attack by the dark figure.  She did not fire as Durindal was engaged with the attacker.  Tate will wait for a clear shot.  "If you would move this would all be over." She hated it when Durindal used his lightsaber.  She felt a blaster got the job done quicker and with less risk to the one wielding it.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 2, 2005)

"I did warn you..." Aerek said, the oversized Jedi stepping in to destroy the blaster of the man in front of him.

{If he misses his first attack, continue taking them.}


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 2, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

(Sentarrii) “And here I thought we were going to have a nice chat.  Now give in before it’s too late, traitor.”  Skyka replied as she twisted out of the path of the Vibrodagger.  She kept her attention focused on the Vibrodagger and struck at it.









*OOC:*


 Another Sunder attempt.  Yes, I know about the AoO and I’m not very happy she could draw the dagger without giving an AoO in return.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2005)

((What was the result of Aalun's action?  Did he have to cut the guy or did he obey?  It kind of has some bearing on what I'll be doing this round.))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 2, 2005)

Vendetta said:
			
		

> ((What was the result of Aalun's action?  Did he have to cut the guy or did he obey?  It kind of has some bearing on what I'll be doing this round.))



((Sorry about that. Aalun didn't have to cut his arm, and Bud'd shot the alarm afterwards anyway.

Oh, and BroShatterstone, drawing a weapon doesn't provoke an AoO unless I've gone crazy. That is, of course, possible. Note that she didn't draw the weapon and attack as an AoO, but part of her normal turn.))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 2, 2005)

Aalun will attempt to move to flank with Skyka and attack with his lightsaber


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 3, 2005)

Bud'd reaches out with her hand and makes to tug the blaster from the man's hand with the Force before he actually found the skill to use it properly.

(Move Object +13 - if she manages the feat, she'll hold it in her off hand and after switching it to stun, aim both weapons at the man, hoping to force him out of the fight.)

Regardless of the success of her attempt, she also switches her own blaster over to stun.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 14, 2005)

*Crash Group:*

((Durindal's first attack is a 34. Hits and deals 21 vitality damage. Second attack is a 19...also hits and deals another 14 vitality damage. Total of 35 VP damage to the attacker.

Note that Durindal has moved to the opposite side of the attacker so that he's not blocking Tate's shot. She'll still take the -4 penaty to any attacks, but Durindal won't provide the attacker with +4 Defense. Without Precise Shot, though, there's no way to get rid of the -4 penalty.

The attacker uses Force Grip against Tate. She has to make a Will save vs. DC 15 for half damage...she gets a 14. Fails the save and takes 16 vitality damage, drops her down to 20VP.))

Durindal's lightsaber blade slashed out at their attacker in two quick strokes, but each time something that normally shouldn't have happened did happen. The metal sword that the attacker held was quickly raised and actually parried the lightsaber blade as if it was just a normal weapon...though each parry was almost too late.

As he pushed the second strike away, the man(it was definitely a human or at least near-human under the large robes) quickly turned the other direction and extended his free hand towards Tate. As he closed his fist, Durindal could feel the Force being concentrated a second before Tate felt a tight, iron grip on her throat. It closed tighter and tighter for only a few seconds before finally fading and allowing her to breathe as he was forced to turn around and turn his attention to Durindal.

((Actions for next round?))


*Jedi Group:*

((Im assuming Aalun attacks the woman, as that's the one who Skyka's attacking and where the Flanking Bonus would come from. So, his attack against her is a 20. That hits and deals 11VP damage.

Aerek's attack against the Sith's blaster is a 26. That hits and the weapon takes 22 damage. Its gone.

Skyka's sunder attempt does draw an AoO...the attack from the sitting Sith is a 15. It misses. So, Skyka's attack against the vibrodagger is a 26. That's a hit and deals 20 damage. That weapon's gone, too.

The Sith that Bud'd is targetting already lost his weapon to Aerek...so I'll assume she uses the same tactic on the other sitting one who's been left alone. Her Move Object check is a 33...she can move it, but the Sith gets a Will save vs. DC 17. He gets a 13, fails, and Bud'd gets the blaster.))

Aalun easily stepped between the two still-sitting Sith and swung his blade quickly at the woman who Skyka was distracted. The Sith managed to duck under the swing, and even attempted a fast jab at Skyka, but in a flash one of Skyka's lightsaber cut through the small vibrodagger.

In the back of the room, Aerek easily stepped to the standing Sith and with one, simply stroke, cut the blaster pistol he held in half, sending a shower of sparks that caused the Sith to jerk back into the wall and yelp in surprise.

The last of the Sith with a weapon was turning in his chair and aiming it at Aerek's back, but Bud'd had no trouble finding it in the Force and wrenching it out of the young Sith's grip. When she caught the blaster pistol, the three Sith had frozen in place, all eyes wide and obviously unsure of what to do. From what you could tell, they were completely weaponless now.


----------



## Keia (Dec 14, 2005)

*Durindal s'Tarren, Human Jedi Guardian VP: 39/50, Def: 23*

"Okay, Sith . . . great, just great," Durindal said, somewhat annoyed.  ""You alright, Tate?"

Calmly, Durindal approached his foe, "The grandmaster referred to this as the Crane among the Reeds." Durindal performed a combination strike with several feints thrown in for good measure, striking high and low.

OOC: Heroic Surge, Full attack, attack: +17/ +12, +17 [+6 Base +5 (3 base +2 enhanced) Dex +1 Focus +1 Pers Wpn +4 Battlemind], Dmg 3d8+0, Crit 18-20/x2, Still using Lightsaber Defense.  If the full attack drops him, the additional attack will knock his blade away.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 6)*

Though Skyka was displeased that Aalun would attack the Sith she was trying so hard to keep alive she grudgingly had to admit his attack had been distracting enough to aid her in her cause and she quickly push it even farther aside as she accepted the woman’s surrender…

(Sentarrii) “Your lucky to be alive, traitor, as you nearly left me no choice but to cut through you instead of your poor choice of weapons,”  Skyka said coolly as she studied the female serenely, her lightsabers still at the ready, she knew none of her companions could understand her words and that a great opportunity for information regarding her people was before her, “but if you don’t begin to show that you value your life by talking to me about what happened to our peoples than you leave me no choice but to kill you in such a slow painful way that it befits a traitor of your status…”


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2005)

"I trust there will be no further trouble from you?" Aerek said.


----------



## deadestdai (Dec 14, 2005)

Bud'd stuffed the appropriated blaster into her belt and allowed the Sentarri Jedi to talk to the Sith, thinking that Skyka's familiarity with the native people would be the best way to start getting answers.


----------



## Lady Shatterstone (Dec 14, 2005)

Finally having a clear shot Tate takes aim only to have an invisible hand close around her throat.  She managed to keep her blaster in her grip as she struggled for air.  The vice grip on her airway lossened and she took a few coughing breaths before she could answer Durindal.   "Oh, just dandy." She replied more then a little irrated by this whole encounters.  Tate takes aim again while the man has his back to her and she fires.  She didn't give a second thought to shooting their attacker in the back.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 14, 2005)

Aalun closes down his lightsaber and glares at the Sith, knowing that his strange, by their standards, face can often unnerve people.  The gand says nothing.


----------

